# M-Edge - Official KindleBoards Thread



## M-Edge Accessories

Hello KindleBoards readers!  

I'm Kira from M-Edge Accessories.  Everyone at M-Edge are frequent visitors to Kindleboards, so we're thrilled to announce that we will have our own thread featuring exciting updates on products, contests, and promotions.  We're hoping this thread will also be a way for you to give us feedback on our current Kindle products, as well as future products you would like to see offered.  We value your feedback and participation and can't wait to get started!

We look forward to seeing you in the thread and around KindleBoards!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## JosieGirl71

Yay!  I just got my M-Edge platform cover and I love it!  Just have to get a light now.


----------



## dpinmd

Hooray!  I love seeing manufacturers/vendors participating here!  I have the M-Edge Platform in Jade Green and the E-Luminator2 light -- love them both!!


----------



## angelad

Nice, another manufacturer coming aboard.


----------



## arshield

Do you have a date on the guardian yet?  I would really like to get it before I go on an upcoming kayaking trip.


----------



## Jessrof

Hello.  I have had some issues with my recently purchased medge cover for my new k2 and am wondering if maybe you could help.  I have been unable to get the top hinge to completely click into a "lock" position.  I have tried numerous times with some suggestions from fellow kboarders but to no avail.  I can get the top hinge to lock appropriately only when I leave the bottom hinge out of the k2, but the top hinge lock mechanism did scuff/scratch the side of my new k2 in this process.  Please let me know if there is anything I can do....  I loved my first medge cover for my KK and am hoping I can get this resolved.  

Thanks for your help,
Jess


----------



## cheerio

Welcome M-Edge


----------



## hsuthard

Great! I'm looking forward to your iPad offerings


----------



## KBoards Admin

Welcome, M-Edge - - thank you for being a supporter of these forums! I know you'll find a welcome reception here, and lots of great feedback from our community of Kindle owners!!


----------



## planet_janet

Glad you're here!  I love my Page gold leather Kindle sleeve.


----------



## ayuryogini

Glad to have you join us, M-Edge, I'm a big fan (4 covers & 2 lights).
Welcome!


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Thank you to everyone who has welcomed us to KindleBoards!

There are a lot of great things happening on medgestore.com. We're really excited about our Mother's Day promotion! Make sure to celebrate your mom on Mother's Day with an M-Edge accessory bouquet! Pick from pre-selected eReader bouquets of our bestselling accessories, or build-your-own for incredible savings. You're sure to be the favorite child this year! http://www.medgestore.com/promos/mothersday/

Stay tuned to read about other exciting things happening with M-Edge! (Hint: we'll have news about iPad accessories and the waterproof Guardian Case very soon!)

Talk to everyone soon!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## cheerio

Any way to get some special KB only discounts


----------



## Hoosiermama

I'm anxious to get the Guardian case. Any projected release date for it? I saw that you dropped several colors that were originally going to be available. I'm anxious to get one, so I can feel comfortable reading at our lake property (with the 26' deep water off the end of the dock).


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Jessrof said:


> Hello. I have had some issues with my recently purchased medge cover for my new k2 and am wondering if maybe you could help. I have been unable to get the top hinge to completely click into a "lock" position. I have tried numerous times with some suggestions from fellow kboarders but to no avail. I can get the top hinge to lock appropriately only when I leave the bottom hinge out of the k2, but the top hinge lock mechanism did scuff/scratch the side of my new k2 in this process. Please let me know if there is anything I can do.... I loved my first medge cover for my KK and am hoping I can get this resolved.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Jess


I'm so sorry you're having trouble with the hinge system. Please call our customer service team and they will help you resolve the issue. The team has been alerted that you will be calling and are eager to help. You can reach them at 1-877-MEDGE-43 or 1.877.633.4343.

Thanks!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## VictoriaP

Hoosiermama said:


> I'm anxious to get the Guardian case. Any projected release date for it? I saw that you dropped several colors that were originally going to be available. I'm anxious to get one, so I can feel comfortable reading at our lake property (with the 26' deep water off the end of the dock).


I'm also eager to get my hands on this for bathtub reading. Any word at all on the date of release would be welcome!


----------



## 4407mark

I have my Platform and E-2 light and love them both! It's doing some traveling with me over the next several weeks and I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## angelad

4407mark said:


> I have my Platform and E-2 light and love them both! It's doing some traveling with me over the next several weeks and I'm looking forward to it!!!


Looks like you are ready for an extended trip!


----------



## laa0325

Hi, I have your Kindle 2 Platform cover in marbled red and I love it. The leather is gorgeous.  

I would love to buy a cover for my K2 like the Executive you have for the DX: No hinge system, nice leather, straps to hold it in place and a strap to hold it closed.  I'd be first in line!


----------



## leslieray

I own a newly purchased M-edge Prodigy in synthetic red leather. I love the deep dark color! 

The hinge system, though a little troublesome initially, is now holding my Kindle very securely. I had to remove it from it's cover for the first time today and had absolutely no problem reinstalling the hinge. It went in so smoothly and quickly. 

I have nothing but high praise for this cover! Thanks M-Edge!

Leslie


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I removed mine from the hinges yesterday also.  I haven't tried to put it back yet.  
Probably later this evening.  Glad to know it went easier the second time.  
deb


----------



## Sunnie

Does the icon sleeve work when using a decal as well?  Is it large enough to not stick on the decal skin?

Thanks.


----------



## bordercollielady

Thank you so much for the wide variety and functionality of your covers!!  I have so many - my latest favorite is the Emerald Croco cover.  What I love the most is the suede-like insides.. It is so comfortable to hold the M-edge folded back.  Can't beat it!

Welcome to our board.
Ricki


----------



## esper_d

Got any promo codes for us? I need my first case. I've been using a mini laptop sleeve.


----------



## cheerio

Im always in for promo codes


----------



## mandab385

MEDGEMOM discount code is listed at the bottom of the website for the BOOK-quet advertisement... I'm trying to dwindle a cart of four covers and a light... what to do what to do.

Spend $54 and receive $10 off your order 
Spend $90 and receive $20 off your order 
Spend $140 and receive $30 off your order


----------



## loca

Some incentive for those on the border


----------



## cheerio

Thanks for the codes


----------



## leslieray

Would have loved to have the discount code a few short weeks ago when I ordered my M-edge Prodigy and e-lluminator light.......HOWEVER, with or without a discount, I love my M-edge duo! 

Leslie


----------



## CarrieJo

I just received my M-Edge Prodigy in synthetic red today.  It's super lightweight and I love the color.  It's my first cover.  I had originally ordered the new Amazon cover in red but didn't want to wait until they were back in stock.  I'm very happy with my purchase though and am already looking at other M-Edge covers.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

CarrieJo said:


> I just received my M-Edge Prodigy in synthetic red today. It's super lightweight and I love the color. It's my first cover. I had originally ordered the new Amazon cover in red but didn't want to wait until they were back in stock. I'm very happy with my purchase though and am already looking at other M-Edge covers.


That's the problem (or is it a problem)...there are so many great choices, it's not possible to choose just one!


----------



## loca

mrskb said:


> That's the problem (or is it a problem)...there are so many great choices, it's not possible to choose just one!


that's why you buy 2


----------



## mandab385

loca said:


> that's why you buy 2


Or three in my case to add to the one I already have.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

I'm so glad to see everyone it excited about the release of the Guardian! Stay tuned, we will have more information about it shortly!

M-Edge is very excited to announce that we have partnered with E-Books for Troops, an organization that is raising funds to be able to send Kindles to soldiers serving overseas. We will be donating a camouflage jacket and e-Luminator2 booklight with each Kindle sent over.

If you're interested in learning more about M-Edge's involvement with this organization, please visit http://www.medgestore.com/promos/ebooksfortroops/

You can also purchase the camouflage inspired accessories on our website: http://www.medgestore.com

Thanks!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

I also wanted to remind everyone that there are only a few days left to submit a entry to the Kindles in the Wild Contest!

Take your Kindle where its never done before! Submit a picture of yourself with your Kindle in the most interesting reading location for a chance to win a FREE Guardian Case, the world's first waterproof, floating Kindle Case.

See the contest page for more details: http://www.medgestore.com/promos/kindlecontest/

Enjoy!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## cheerio

Cant wait for the Guardian


----------



## ayuryogini

leslieray said:


> Would have loved to have the discount code a few short weeks ago when I ordered my M-edge Prodigy and e-lluminator light.......HOWEVER, with or without a discount, I love my M-edge duo!
> 
> Leslie


I agree, I love the M-Edge Prodigy especially, and the e-luminator has been my favorite light; it's the best system; I own the Fuchsia and the Purple; 
I also own 2 Oberons, which I also love, but I travel so often that I find I keep the Prodigy on because it's so great for travel with the light.


----------



## angelad

ayuryogini said:


> I agree, I love the M-Edge Prodigy especially, and the e-luminator has been my favorite light; it's the best system; I own the Fuchsia and the Purple;
> I also own 2 Oberons, which I also love, but I travel so often that I find I keep the Prodigy on because it's so great for travel with the light.


YOu are basically prepared for all the occasions


----------



## Smokey

Nice to see M-edge here on Kindleboards. I'm a big fan since I own: the Platform (marbled red),the light, the Leisure Jacket (red), the Destination bag (guess what color!), and another bag to hold all my accessories. I'm very pleased with every piece that I have. Keep the great products coming!!


----------



## Rasputina

When are the ipad cases going to be ready? I'm looking at the executive and platform models and the page sleeve. I can't decide LOL


----------



## Rasputina

??


----------



## cheerio

some just wants to accessorize


----------



## Sunnie

why oh why did no one tell me that M-Edge has this GORGEOUS turquoise cover?!?!?










I bet it would arrive faster than my baby blue Noreve, in better shape, and look better with my Maui ocean custom DG skin and custom Borsa Bella bag! 
but I've spent so much, already....


----------



## VictoriaP

Gwennie said:


> why oh why did no one tell me that M-Edge has this GORGEOUS turquoise cover?!?!?
> 
> I bet it would arrive faster than my baby blue Noreve, in better shape, and look better with my Maui ocean custom DG skin and custom Borsa Bella bag!
> but I've spent so much, already....


Sell the Noreve when it arrives. You'll lose a little on it, but if there's something you'd like more....


----------



## Sunnie

ha!  I think I can wait.  The Noreve should come before this sale ends.  And/but I think the notch for the removable wrist thing would/could be an OCD issue for me.  But ...............


----------



## BookishMom

We have 3 covers and 3 e-lights for our 3 Kindles (a K2 for me, and two K1's for my children who tried to steal mine all the time). Very happy with all of them!

I've just preordered an iPad 3G and am looking forward to getting an eEdge case for it. Any details yet about availability?


----------



## cheerio

Gwennie said:


> why oh why did no one tell me that M-Edge has this GORGEOUS turquoise cover?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it would arrive faster than my baby blue Noreve, in better shape, and look better with my Maui ocean custom DG skin and custom Borsa Bella bag!
> but I've spent so much, already....


very nice


----------



## Sunnie

enabler!

But I've bought soooooooooo much Vera Bradley this week, that all I could afford was 0-99 cent books.  LOL!


----------



## ayuryogini

Hi, M-Edge, I have a question for you; I've been using my fuchsia Prodigy with a new skin for about 2 months and just noticed that the decal I placed on it has bunched up in the back along the edge in the 2 places where it joins near the rails. A while ago someone else wrote that this same thing had happened to them. Do you have any suggestions to prevent this in the future?
Thank you.


----------



## TwiMommy

ayuryogini said:


> Hi, M-Edge, I have a question for you; I've been using my fuchsia Prodigy with a new skin for about 2 months and just noticed that the decal I placed on it has bunched up in the back along the edge in the 2 places where it joins near the rails. A while ago someone else wrote that this same thing had happened to them. Do you have any suggestions to prevent this in the future?
> Thank you.


I had the same thing happen to mine. The reason being is that the Prodigy and Go! are designed for the NAKED device only. I know the skin is very thin but the small strip of leather by the hinges pushes the skin back. I have no complaints because I never see the back of my Kindle.


----------



## leslieray

TwiMommy said:


> I had the same thing happen to mine. The reason being is that the Prodigy and Go! are designed for the NAKED device only. I know the skin is very thin but the small strip of leather by the hinges pushes the skin back. I have no complaints because I never see the back of my Kindle.


After reading this posting, I had to check if the same thing was happening to my skin as well as I own a synthetic leather prodigy. Thankfully, it's fine but I have only been having mine for almost two months and I have only taken my Kindle out once before, then twice just now to check it.

I'm really sorry this is happening to you. I truly hope you can find a way to resolve this issue.


----------



## freelantzer

I have an M-Edge Platform Jacket in gray  and black. I love it. I'm really happy I got the Platform instead of the Prodigy. 

Hadn't heard about the Guardian until reading this thread. This is exactly what I've been looking for. Can't wait for the release.


----------



## arshield

I was surprised to see m-edge products at Best Buy last night.  Glad to see you expanding.

Also waiting on guardian


----------



## susie539

Is the Guardian going to be available for the DX also?


----------



## lvnknit

m edge executive cover for original kindle is no longer available.... are there to be no more of your covers for this particular kindle :  (

I have red leather and would love another - especially blue.....


----------



## arshield

arshield said:


> Do you have a date on the guardian yet? I would really like to get it before I go on an upcoming kayaking trip.


You guys are killing me with the guardian delays. I leave for a kayaking trip in just over 2 weeks. And our community pool opened last week. I want to buy it.


----------



## Hoosiermama

M-Edge, is there any news on the release date for the Guardian? Your last post on 4/9 said you would have exciting news soon.


----------



## meglet

TwiMommy said:


> I had the same thing happen to mine. The reason being is that the Prodigy and Go! are designed for the NAKED device only. I know the skin is very thin but the small strip of leather by the hinges pushes the skin back. I have no complaints because I never see the back of my Kindle.


It seems to vary by cover. I have used 2 different Go! Jackets with a skin on the Kindle and one (purple) didn't interfere with the skin at all, and one (New Yorker) scrunched the skin pretty badly. I'll probably just leave the back skin off next time I put my Kindle in a cover, since I don't take it out to read anyway.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Hello!

Thank you to everyone who participated in the M-Edge/Kindleboards contest and congratulations to all the winners!

We're excited to announce that we are having a great promotion to celebrate Father's Day! You can choose from preselected bundles or you can build you own bundle full of your favorite accessories, using promo code MEDGEDAD.

See our site for more details: http:medgestore.com/promos/fathersday/

We look forward to seeing you around the threads!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

arshield said:


> I was surprised to see m-edge products at Best Buy last night. Glad to see you expanding.
> 
> Also waiting on guardian


We're very excited that you saw our products in the Best Buy, we're also pleased to let you know that select M-Edge products are now available in Best Buy Stores nationwide!

We will have an update for you about the Guardian shortly...stay tuned, it's going to be well worth the wait!

Thanks!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## cheerio

Guess I didn't win, darn


----------



## rlkubi

Do they sell the Icon jacket in Azure at Best Buy?


----------



## AmandasPanda

M-Edge - No offence, but i am getting sick of hearing "we'll have news shortly or soon"
You have actually been saying this for months.
Either give us the information and release the product or stop talking about it until you are ready to release the product. 5 months of publicity with no release date in site is a bit of an overkill don't you think?
Can you understand peoples frustration with this?


----------



## ayuryogini

On the other hand, I appreciate the updates; 
it lets me know they haven't forgotten that we're waiting; 
and they're working on developing a great product, and not rushing to production.
I don't mind waiting for a great product, but then, I love that feeling of anticipation.


----------



## mistyd107

any news on the guardian?


----------



## AlexJouJou

I wanted to say M-edge had great customer service with me. I ordered a cover on Friday and then got my skin and realized the two did not match. I had ordered it in the afternoon on Fri and I got expedited. I called this morning and the lady said it was in process but she would swap my blue cover for the brown one. I got her email later and she did exactly as promised. They certainly didn't have too..they could have made me send it back. 

Thanks to M-Edge and great service!!


----------



## mishymac

ayuryogini - I would like to know how 'stay tuned more news on the guardian soon' is an update?? they could keep telling us this until the end of time......would you be happy then

I agree M-Edge has great customer service...I have been very happy with all my previous purchases from them and have recommended them as the main source for K2 covers to at least 5 people (of which all 5 have since purchased M-Edge covers!) and am a very loyal fan......

However I am also getting VERY sick of the stay tuned garbage....either give us a date, whether it's the 1st of June this year or January next year, at least if we have a date and not just a "spring release" people are probably more likely to be less vocal about their frustration.....if there is a specific date any desperados like me can at least hold their breath til the release date.....

Amazon at least gave a release date for the international version of the K2 even though it was 2 months prior to the actual date when they told us. I don't know of many companies that continuously say coming soon.....

Not only are we not being given a release date, but it seems as though M-Edge doesn't wish to address these queries directly on any chat forums, they DO reply to other queries regarding other products and problems, but are conveniently 'ignoring' any comments/feedback about the guardian release!!!

Again I am a HUGE fan of M-Edge covers, and would dearly love to have a guradian case......I'm just not too sure how much longer I can wait??


----------



## Missyrose

Amen mishymac   Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Agreed, mishymac! It struck me as odd that they consider the Guardian case finished enough to provide it as a prize, yet not finished enough to sell. I have wondered if the person who won the Guardian case here received it yet, or if it's promised in the future.

I wanted to take my Kindle to the lake this weekend, but not sure if I'm comfortable doing that without the Guardian....oh well.


----------



## AmandasPanda

Hoosiermama - good point - I also wonder if the person who won Kindle in the Wild comp have received their guardian yet? or if the people that were given promo codes have been able to use them and get a guardian early?

I was sure that when they finished the Kindle in the Wild comp they would finally release the product - bit of bad luck for the people that have won that they have been given promo codes but cant use them to get their prize as the company has not yet released the product.

I say just give us a date - at least then we have something to count down to and we know what to expect.


----------



## kat89447

Are there any plans in the future for us to be able to order the light in other colors? I realize the white light matches the naked Kindle, but I would rather it matched my case so it doesn't stick out so much. I have the Latitude case in black and would love the light to be black instead of white. (I also have a platform) Your products are great and have lasted a year so far. I highly recommend them to others.


----------



## krystalspin

kat,
That's funny, I never noticed until I went looking, there is one pic in the 'gallery' below the main photo on the M-Edge site, that shows the light in black.  So I guess they had it once...  Also I didn't know there was a slot for it in the Latitude cover.  Let's see if you get an answer.


----------



## mishymac

Kat,

I bet you get an answer about your light before we get an answer about the guardian


----------



## SimonStern2

My sister gave me an M-Edge Prodigy cover for my birthday.  It is the smooth leather (jade green) cover and it's VERY difficult to fold back.  It was nearly impossible when I got it.  It's better now, but still very stiff and the leather gets all bunched up when folded around.  (Which doesn't really bother me, I am actually hoping for some "character lines.")

When I was at her house the other day I noticed that she has the same case, but in the "pebbled" finish (the blue cover) and it was MUCH better for folding back on itself.  I am tempted to pick up one of the pebbled cases for myself, but wish there were a few more color options (particularly slightly more masculine colors.)  In the gallary there is a pebbled grey with a black accent that I like (but it's not selectable for purchase.)  The brown with saddle is nice, and I'd like the blue but my sister already has that one, and would prefer to get something different for myself.

I would love to see a dark green with the pebbled finish, as the Jade is a little pale for my taste.


----------



## kat89447

krystalspin said:


> kat,
> That's funny, I never noticed until I went looking, there is one pic in the 'gallery' below the main photo on the M-Edge site, that shows the light in black. So I guess they had it once... Also I didn't know there was a slot for it in the Latitude cover. Let's see if you get an answer.


The only black one I saw was for the Sony I think (or maybe nook) it's a little smaller and shorter. Yes it fits in the Latitude cover, there is a slide pocket on the back side. I put mine in the front pocket when I travel though. I just hate that my cover is black, skin is dark blue, and the light is stand out white. lol I try to keep my K2 diguised a little, not just for thieves but when I am involved in a book I hate when people want to discuss my Kindle lol. I sat on a 3 hr flight and read less than a chapter in my book because people kept asking me questions and wanting to see it etc. It's not like you can leave or even switch seats, so the less obvious the better.


----------



## mlewis78

TwiMommy said:


> I had the same thing happen to mine. The reason being is that the Prodigy and Go! are designed for the NAKED device only. I know the skin is very thin but the small strip of leather by the hinges pushes the skin back. I have no complaints because I never see the back of my Kindle.


That's odd. I have a skin on mine and an M-Edge Go Jacket and this hasn't happened. I've used the go covers for 7 months.


----------



## freelantzer

SimonStern2 said:


> In the gallary there is a pebbled grey with a black accent that I like (but it's not selectable for purchase.) The brown with saddle is nice, and I'd like the blue but my sister already has that one, and would prefer to get something different for myself.
> 
> I would love to see a dark green with the pebbled finish, as the Jade is a little pale for my taste.


I have the platform gray and black. I noticed that it wasn't available a few weeks ago, but then it came back. You might want to check back now and then; I think they come available when they have more in stock.


----------



## mishymac

VERY exciting to see new Guardian photos on the M-Edge website......does this mean we are closer to a relase date M-Edge?? PLEASE?


----------



## drenee

I had the black light for the Sony.  It would fit into the Kindle covers.  It's just shorter.  
deb


----------



## fancynancy

M-Edge, I just had to stop by to comment on how much I love the M-Edge covers. To me, they are much finer quality than anything else on the market.  I adore my "Go" cover!


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'm a little late chiming in on this thread.  I am a big LOVER of M-Edge products.  I have the Executive Leather for my Kindle 2.  I also have the E-Luminator light.  I wrote a very nice review about the light and it was published in the new Kindle Handbook.  I also recently had a problem with my light and M-Edge gave me a new light and EXCELLENT customer service.  I'm a customer for life and I will tell everyone that's interested about this Great company....   
jp


----------



## kat89447

drenee said:


> I had the black light for the Sony. It would fit into the Kindle covers. It's just shorter.
> deb


Thank you, I was wondering if it would and if it would be too short. I also bought the mighty lite that has the smaller clip that works well and is actually longer lol. I go back and forth between my white eluminator and the mighty. It would be nice if they would let you choose color though since so many people have wonderful cases and skins and would love to match the light.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Hello KindleBoards members,

M-Edge has many exciting activities and product launches occurring throughout the summer, and I'm excited to share a handful of them with you.

The Guardian Case for Kindle is very close to launching. In fact the world's first fully waterproof and floating case for Kindle will release within the next 2 weeks! I recognize the wait has been long, and we very much appreciate your patience. We feel confident you'll be very pleased with this product and look forward to getting it into your hands soon. I'm also confident you'll find that the Guardian will revolutionize the way you read!

On the philanthropic front, M-Edge is actively engaged with three key initiatives:
1.	Assisting in bringing cutting edge electronic reading technology to classrooms in the U.S.
2.	Helping to put e-readers into the hands and minds of people in developing countries
3.	Supporting morale for our deployed troops

M-Edge is excited to endorse initiatives that support the development of education for the next generation of learners. Kathy Parker, Seneca Grade School Librarian, is an amazing leader in education; she has made her career as a technology savvy school librarian and worked this past fall and spring to establish a Kindle pilot program for her middle school students at Seneca Grade School in Seneca, Illinois. After speaking with Kathy about the program's needs, we agreed to send her a cover and e-Luminator2 booklight for each Kindle. The cover provides protection for the device while it is in the hands of her middle school students, while the e-Luminator2 allows for reading in lowlit environments. She is currently working to expand her program to multiple schools throughout Illinois and M-Edge is excited to be a part of the process. To read more about Kathy's pilot program, check out a recent article in the School Library Journal, http://www.schoollibraryjournal.com/article/CA6725838.html?nid=2413&source=link&rid.

We're also excited to announce that we've recently partnered with WorldReader.org (http://www.worldreader.org/), an organization that is providing Kindles to students in developing countries throughout Africa. M-Edge is donating an e-Luminator2 booklight (http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-eluminator.psp) and jacket to each student who has received a Kindle through WorldReader. On several occasions, we have heard that these students need protection for their devices, given their rugged home and school environment, and booklights so that they can continue to read at home, as many do not have electricity in their villages. We are thrilled to be able to help these students continue to learn and grow as their countries continue to further develop their education system.

In April, M-Edge partnered with Len Edgerly's podcast, The Kindle Chronicles, to assist in the launch of E-Books for Troops (http://www.medgestore.com/promos/ebooksfortroops/), a non-profit organization dedicated to improving the morale of military personnel serving our country overseas. M-Edge will donate a camouflage-inspired jacket (http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-latitude.psp) and e-Luminator2 booklight with every Kindle that is sent to military personnel overseas. As we recently celebrated Memorial Day, we're particularly mindful of the sacrifices our troops make in order to defend our country and preserve our way of life.

I hope you'll continue checking our official KindleBoards thread throughout the summer to learn about other exciting activities at M-Edge and perhaps join in on the dialogue. We would very much like to hear from you so please don't hesitate to post your thoughts or ideas on our thread.

Best,

Patrick Mish, CEO
www.medgestore.com


----------



## AmandasPanda

Will you consider making the Guardian a pre-order?
I know on KindleBoards MarieAtMEdge has commented previously there is no need for pre order as you will have stock but pre order is not only to guarantee stock it means I can order now and know when it's released it will simply be shipped to me rather than needing to stalk facebook, kindleboards, your website and my email waiting for the official announcement. Especially being an international customer who many not find our for hours after your release due to the time difference.


----------



## mishymac

OOOOOOHHHHHH good point AmandasPanda, I hadn't thought of the delay due to time difference and the probability of being asleep when it's finally released!

Also any idea on the time frame for delivery to international customers?  I'm guessing it'll take us a LOT longer to FINALLY get our Guardian covers once they're released than your US customers......


----------



## fancynancy

M-edge, is there a way to clean the suede interior of the Go cover?  Mine is starting to darken a bit.  Thanks.


----------



## ayuryogini

fancynancy said:


> M-edge, is there a way to clean the suede interior of the Go cover? Mine is starting to darken a bit. Thanks.


I sent them an email requesting instructions on how to clean the light grey interior of my Prodigy cover; this is their response:

"we suggest warm water with a mild soap. Please remove your device from the Jacket before attempting to clean. Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns. "

So, that's what I did, and it worked really well; it dried very quickly, too.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Hi Everyone!

The wait is over! The M-Edge Guardian, the world's first waterproof, floating Kindle case, is now available for sale on www.medgestore.com!

Enjoy!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## lisa.m

I ordered! I happened to check the m-edge website before coming here this morning. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## DD

M-Edge Accessories said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> The wait is over! The M-Edge Guardian, the worlds first waterproof, floating Kindle case, is now available for sale on www.medgestore.com!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> The M-Edge Team
> www.medgestore.com


I have long awaited the release of the Guardian. I have a question about it. I live in Florida for most of the year, and when I go to the beach, I use my Kindle in a DryLoc bag. If I have the Kindle in the bag before I leave my air-conditioned home, when it gets out into the heat and humidity in the sealed bag there is a lot of condensation produced inside the bag. If I don't open the bag, the Kindle actually gets wet from the condensation.

My question is, since the Guardian is so tightly sealed, will the temperature change from air-conditioning to outdoor heat produce the same condensation? I really want this case but it would be unuseable for me if this occurred.

Thanks, M-edge!


----------



## KindleGirl

I just ordered mine also.....woohoo, can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Hoosiermama

I just ordered a cobalt blue. Can't wait!


----------



## Sofie

I ordered mine in Red with expedited delivery. I hope it gets here by the weekend!


----------



## Indy

I have a question for the M-edge reps:  My Leisure jacket is getting... loose.  The kindle fit pretty snug in it to begin with and 5 months later, it sort of wiggles in there.  And the clear plastic front is kinda wavy.  I hold it various ways so I'm not paying attention to the wavy plastic.  The amount of wiggle room is now a little over 1/8 of an inch from side to side.  

What do you suggest, other than perhaps me putting a silicon skin thing on it or getting a new one?  Do y'all know your products do this, are they supposed to get loose, etc.  I know it wasn't a fantastically expensive purchase, but it bugs me.


----------



## dpinmd

SimonStern2 said:


> My sister gave me an M-Edge Prodigy cover for my birthday. It is the smooth leather (jade green) cover and it's VERY difficult to fold back. It was nearly impossible when I got it. It's better now, but still very stiff and the leather gets all bunched up when folded around. (Which doesn't really bother me, I am actually hoping for some "character lines.")
> 
> When I was at her house the other day I noticed that she has the same case, but in the "pebbled" finish (the blue cover) and it was MUCH better for folding back on itself. I am tempted to pick up one of the pebbled cases for myself, but wish there were a few more color options (particularly slightly more masculine colors.)


I'm betting that the difference between the "foldability" of your sister's cover vs. yours has more to do with how long she's had it than with a difference between pebbled and smooth leather. Just keep using yours and it will probably become just as foldable as hers in no time! I have the Platform in the same jade green as your Prodigy, and the leather is now super-soft and flexible and easy to fold. It was definitely stiff when i got it, but the more I used it, the more "worn in" it got. However, as soft and flexible as it is, it still LOOKS brand-new, so if you're hoping for "character lines," you may not get those.


----------



## SimonStern2

dpinmd said:


> I'm betting that the difference between the "foldability" of your sister's cover vs. yours has more to do with how long she's had it than with a difference between pebbled and smooth leather. Just keep using yours and it will probably become just as foldable as hers in no time! I have the Platform in the same jade green as your Prodigy, and the leather is now super-soft and flexible and easy to fold. It was definitely stiff when i got it, but the more I used it, the more "worn in" it got. However, as soft and flexible as it is, it still LOOKS brand-new, so if you're hoping for "character lines," you may not get those.


Interesting. I believe she bought her cover when she ordered mine, so they are of the same "vintage." Though I don't know how her usage patterns compare to mine. BTW -- My birthday was in March, so it's been about 3 mos. now.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## arshield

There is a $10 off coupon for those that are buying the guardian "MEDGEDAD"

That is the best I could find.  $75 after coupon and shipping.  I hope they are ready to actually ship.  Unfortunately I am leaving for a canoeing trip tomorrow at 5 AM.  But hopefully it will be here before I head to the beach.


----------



## susie539

M-Edge Accessories said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> The wait is over! The M-Edge Guardian, the world's first waterproof, floating Kindle case, is now available for sale on www.medgestore.com!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> The M-Edge Team
> www.medgestore.com


  I can't get one for DX, I knew it wasn't on the website yet, but I was hoping that after release it would be on there, but guess they are only making it for K2 for now.


----------



## freelantzer

From the MEdge site: "Three internal buoyancy chambers provide distributed flotation to keep Kindle afloat and upright for in-water reading"

Wow. I don't think I'd be comfortable purposely floating my kindle. 

I love that this has an anti-reflective film over the screen. 

I don't think I'm in water environments enough to warrent the price tag, but if that changed, I would definitely order this.


----------



## fancynancy

ayuryogini said:


> I sent them an email requesting instructions on how to clean the light grey interior of my Prodigy cover; this is their response:
> 
> "we suggest warm water with a mild soap. Please remove your device from the Jacket before attempting to clean. Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns. "
> 
> So, that's what I did, and it worked really well; it dried very quickly, too.


Thanks very much! I'll try that on a soft cloth.


----------



## vermontcathy

A question about the Guardian case -

Here's a review of the Guardian:
http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_medge_guardian

BUT it claims that you can't access the power button while it's in the case!! So you're on the beach. You stop reading to put on sunblock or something. It goes to sleep. You can't turn it back on?? This seems like a 100% deal breaker to me, yet the M-Edge website (http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp) doesn't mention this flaw.

Is this really true, or is the reviewer mistaken?


----------



## Mikki

I placed my order for the M-Edge Guardian early yesterday morning but still had not received a shipping confirmation, even though others had. I called this morning and was told that my order will not ship out until *tomorrow* simply because I used Amazon Payments instead of paying directly. There was no disclaimer on the order page stating this. Very disapponted! Wish I could have just ordered through Amazon with my Prime shipping like I do for other M-Edge accessories.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

The same thing happened to me and I tried to cancel my order with Amazon payments and it won't let me.  The message said to contact the seller.


----------



## Tuttle

Are you going to make a bag that works with the kindle in the guardian case?  I put my order for a guardian in immediately upon waking up and checking my email, but had been looking through and wanting to order a bag for it while I would be managing to get the discount. However, neither the hip bag nor the destination bag were large enough to hold a guardian case. Are you going to have something in the future with a pocket sized for the case, or do I need to be looking elseware for a nice small bag for carrying the kindle to water?


----------



## DD

vermontcathy said:


> A question about the Guardian case -
> 
> Here's a review of the Guardian:
> http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_medge_guardian
> 
> BUT it claims that you can't access the power button while it's in the case!! So you're on the beach. You stop reading to put on sunblock or something. It goes to sleep. You can't turn it back on?? This seems like a 100% deal breaker to me, yet the M-Edge website (http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp) doesn't mention this flaw.
> 
> Is this really true, or is the reviewer mistaken?


That's disappointing. It would be a deal breaker for me also and I was so excited about this case.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

Mine was just delivered it does look very, very nice but when I flipped it over it looks scratched up all over on the rubber.  I got the red one.  I've been rubbing & rubbing at the spots but for 80.00 I wanted it to look perfect.  I will be sending this one back.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> A question about the Guardian case -
> 
> Here's a review of the Guardian:
> http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_medge_guardian
> 
> BUT it claims that you can't access the power button while it's in the case!! So you're on the beach. You stop reading to put on sunblock or something. It goes to sleep. You can't turn it back on?? This seems like a 100% deal breaker to me, yet the M-Edge website (http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp) doesn't mention this flaw.
> 
> Is this really true, or is the reviewer mistaken?


The reviewer is not mistaken. The case is sealed over the on/off switch. I'm still deciding whether to keep mine. I do like it, but I can see that it could be an accident waiting to happen opening the case to turn it on while at our lake. Usually I'm wet from swimming, we have a small table that usually has open drinks on it, and a wet 105 lb lab on the dock. At this point, I'm thinking the floating aspect isn't that big a deal for me, but being able to turn it off/on while in the case is much more important.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Hi everyone! In regards to the questions surrounding access to the power switch, here are the details:

M-Edge designers explored numerous options to allow access to the on/off sliding power switch, including flexible materials, exotic waterproof switches, and software modifications to Kindle itself. The difficulties associated with incorporating this option while maintaining the main goal of the product--a highly functional floating and fully waterproof case to be launched in Spring 2010--led us to proceed with our current design. We understand that for some customers this limitation is a deal breaker, and we respect that.

We hope you'll find that the positive benefits included in the Guardian--100% waterproof, floating case, with screen protection to cut down on glare, and by far the most rugged protection you will find for your Kindle--far outweigh the power switch access limitation.

Rest assured, we are working aggressively to identify a solution to this issue. One way you can help is to e-mail Amazon and ask them to include the option to turn off the "sleep/screensaver" feature in their next software update, or include a "wake up" keyboard shortcut. If enough people ask, we're confident Amazon will listen!

We appreciate and value your candid feedback. Everyone at M-Edge is committed to putting forth highly innovative products that make reading the absolute best it can be.

Thanks!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love that I have a keyboard wake up option on my K1. Too bad the Guardian isn't available for K1's. Guess I will have to go with Trendy Digital.


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

DD said:


> I have long awaited the release of the Guardian. I have a question about it. I live in Florida for most of the year, and when I go to the beach, I use my Kindle in a DryLoc bag. If I have the Kindle in the bag before I leave my air-conditioned home, when it gets out into the heat and humidity in the sealed bag there is a lot of condensation produced inside the bag. If I don't open the bag, the Kindle actually gets wet from the condensation.
> 
> My question is, since the Guardian is so tightly sealed, will the temperature change from air-conditioning to outdoor heat produce the same condensation? I really want this case but it would be unuseable for me if this occurred.
> 
> Thanks, M-edge!


DD,

Thank you for your interest in our product! As with any air-tight container, which the Guardian is, changes in air temperature and humidity can result in condensation. If you close the Guardian Case in a cool, air-conditioned space and then go out into the heat and humidity you shouldn't have condensation on the inside of the case. However, if you close it outside in the heat and humidity and then go where it is considerably cooler without opening the case, you may get some. We do recommend thoroughly drying the interior of the case if fogging occurs. I hope this information helps!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## drenee

It would be great if Amazon could add that option of waking up with the keyboard.  I forgot about that option.  
deb


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

Tuttle said:


> Are you going to make a bag that works with the kindle in the guardian case? I put my order for a guardian in immediately upon waking up and checking my email, but had been looking through and wanting to order a bag for it while I would be managing to get the discount. However, neither the hip bag nor the destination bag were large enough to hold a guardian case. Are you going to have something in the future with a pocket sized for the case, or do I need to be looking elseware for a nice small bag for carrying the kindle to water?


Tuttle,

Thank you for your interest in our products! The Guardian Case fits inside our Destination Bags with room for more. And our Destination Bags are currently on sale for $29.99:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## Tuttle

MarieAtMEdge said:


> Tuttle,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our products! The Guardian Case fits inside our Destination Bags with room for more. And our Destination Bags are currently on sale for $29.99:
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp
> 
> Take Care,
> Marie
> Team M-Edge


I'm confused then, because the destination bag said its dimensions are 8.5" x 6.5" and the guardian case said 9" x 6.5". That's actually the only reason I didn't order a Destination bag at the same time as the guardian (because then I would have been getting a discount). Is the destination bag bigger or the guardian case smaller?


----------



## CanmoreChick

Kindle and Kindleboards newbie here, so forgive me if this shows up in a goofy spot.  

I am very interested in purchasing a M-Edge Prodigy cover but really want the Jade...any idea when it will be available? should I wait? any opinions on whether I will be happy with the GO!...?

many tks!


----------



## Martel47

Well, M-Edge, you got my business with a platform for my new DX coming tomorrow, but I really liked the M-Edge latitude, except it's not available in black anywhere that I can find. Why has it been discontinued, or is it to be expected soon?


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

Tuttle said:


> I'm confused then, because the destination bag said its dimensions are 8.5" x 6.5" and the guardian case said 9" x 6.5". That's actually the only reason I didn't order a Destination bag at the same time as the guardian (because then I would have been getting a discount). Is the destination bag bigger or the guardian case smaller?


Tuttle,

I am sorry for the confusion, we are looking into the product dimensions we have listed. However, I have tried the Guardian in the Destination Bag myself and can assure you that it does fit. I have also just tried it out in our Journey Bag and it fits in that too. However, it does not fit in our Hip Bag. If you have any other questions or concerns about your order, please feel free to contact us at [email protected] Thank you!

Take care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

Indy said:


> I have a question for the M-edge reps: My Leisure jacket is getting... loose. The kindle fit pretty snug in it to begin with and 5 months later, it sort of wiggles in there. And the clear plastic front is kinda wavy. I hold it various ways so I'm not paying attention to the wavy plastic. The amount of wiggle room is now a little over 1/8 of an inch from side to side.
> 
> What do you suggest, other than perhaps me putting a silicon skin thing on it or getting a new one? Do y'all know your products do this, are they supposed to get loose, etc. I know it wasn't a fantastically expensive purchase, but it bugs me.


Indy,

Please contact our Customer Service Team at [email protected] and we will be happy to assist you with replacing this item.

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## DD

MarieAtMEdge said:


> DD,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our product! As with any air-tight container, which the Guardian is, changes in air temperature and humidity can result in condensation. If you close the Guardian Case in a cool, air-conditioned space and then go out into the heat and humidity you shouldn't have condensation on the inside of the case. However, if you close it outside in the heat and humidity and then go where it is considerably cooler without opening the case, you may get some. We do recommend thoroughly drying the interior of the case if fogging occurs. I hope this information helps!
> 
> Take Care,
> Marie
> Team M-Edge


Thank you, Marie, but I have experienced just the opposite. I close my Kindle in an airtight bag (dry-loc) or even a ziploc bag in an air conditioned location and then go outside into the heat and humidity. That's when the condensation forms. 
and humidity


----------



## Hoosiermama

MarieAtMedge, I have a question about my Guardian. We were at the lake, and I was reading yesterday. It was HOT outside, but I was under the umbrella, so the case/Kindle were not indirect sunlight. As the day went on, the silicone covering over the keyboard began to inflate. I opened the case to let air in, hoping it would deflate. It did, but it concerns me that it inflated like a balloon in the heat. Opening the case to deflate it kind of defeats the purpose of a waterproof case, if I have to keep opening it to deflate it and to bring the Kindle out of sleep mode.

My question is, is that normal? Should that silicone inflate like that? I'm concerned that it will weaken the waterproof seal around it.

Thanks!


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

DD said:


> Thank you, Marie, but I have experienced just the opposite. I close my Kindle in an airtight bag (dry-loc) or even a ziploc bag in an air conditioned location and then go outside into the heat and humidity. That's when the condensation forms.
> and humidity


DD,

Interesting! I am sorry for the delay in responding, I had to go talk with the engineers on our Product Development Team about this. Although I do believe you when you say that you are experiencing this issue, I am at a loss to explain how it is occurring. We have tested, using Kindles and Ziploc bags, under a variety of temperature combinations and have not been able to duplicate the results.

Here's what the engineers told me specifically about condensation in the Guardian:
The volume of air that's captured in the Guardian Case is less than 5 ounces by volume without a kindle. Air at 95°F and 100% humidity can hold at most about 40 grams of water per cubic meter. Therefore the air volume inside the Guardian can only suspend at most .06 grams, or about 1/10 of a drop of water.

At most this may present as fogging inside the case but should not pose any threat to your Kindle. Simply open the case and thoroughly dry the interior if fogging does occur. As I have said in response to other posts, please do not hesitate to let us know if you have any questions or concerns regarding your Guardian Case or other M-Edge products. We can always be reached by email at [email protected] and will respond to all inquiries as quickly as possible. Our customer's opinions of our products is important to us and we appreciate all the feedback we get. Thank you!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

Hoosiermama said:


> MarieAtMedge, I have a question about my Guardian. We were at the lake, and I was reading yesterday. It was HOT outside, but I was under the umbrella, so the case/Kindle were not indirect sunlight. As the day went on, the silicone covering over the keyboard began to inflate. I opened the case to let air in, hoping it would deflate. It did, but it concerns me that it inflated like a balloon in the heat. Opening the case to deflate it kind of defeats the purpose of a waterproof case, if I have to keep opening it to deflate it and to bring the Kindle out of sleep mode.
> 
> My question is, is that normal? Should that silicone inflate like that? I'm concerned that it will weaken the waterproof seal around it.
> 
> Thanks!


Hoosiermama,

This is a very good question! I actually went to the engineers on our Product Development Team with this and here is what they said:

As air warms up, it expands. For example: air at 95°F will expand to take up less than 4% more space than the same air at 75°F. The Guardian's soft keypad membrane, which allows use of the keyboard while maintaining water-tight integrity, will bulge outward a little as the air inside heats up. It may be necessary to occasionally "burp" the Guardian to allow the air-pressure to equalize. This can be easily and quickly done by unlatching and then re-latching the top two closure latches.

We have done extensive testing of the elastomeric membrane over the keyboard. Under normal temperature variations we do not expect a few millimeters of inflation on the keypad to have any long term negative impact on the water-tight integrity of the Guardian. However, we certainly do not recommend leaving your Guardian in a hot parked car during the summer as temperatures can reach over 130°F.

I hope this helps! If you ever experience any issues or concerns with your Guardian Case, please don't hesitate to let us know. You can always contact us at [email protected] and we will respond as quickly as possible.

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

Martel47 said:


> Well, M-Edge, you got my business with a platform for my new DX coming tomorrow, but I really liked the M-Edge latitude, except it's not available in black anywhere that I can find. Why has it been discontinued, or is it to be expected soon?


Martel,

Our Black Latitude Jackets for the Kindle 2 are available to order directly through our website:
https://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-latitude.psp
However, our Black Latitude Jackets for the Kindle DX are currently unavailable. I am checking on the status of this item and will let you know if/when we will be getting any more in-stock.

Thank you for your interest in our products!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## Hoosiermama

Thanks for the reply, Marie! That's exactly what I did when I noticed it inflating...I opened it to burp it  . I didn't notice it right away, as I had gone swimming and left it on a table, albeit in the shade.

It will get another test this weekend, when we go down to the lake again!


----------



## Tuttle

Two days ago i brought my kindle in my guardian case down to the beach. It needed burping a few times and at first that worked. then i left it in a bag to keep it out of the sun and when i came back it needed burping worse than it had been earlier despite being less time. when i tried to burp it the plastic over the keyboard didn't go down. it still hasn't. is there anything i can do? so you know it was sitting about an hour in about 90F.


----------



## Indy

MarieAtMEdge said:


> Indy,
> 
> Please contact our Customer Service Team at [email protected] and we will be happy to assist you with replacing this item.
> 
> Take Care,
> Marie
> Team M-Edge


Well, an update is due. Y'all were awesome. I didn't expect much and what I got is an exchange, so that's really nice.


----------



## Tuttle

If anyone else has an issue with the guardian case not unbubbling I would recommend letting it rest in a hot room (as hot as when the bubbling occured) completely open. I did this today and it fixed itself. However, I had contacted m-edge and they offered me a replacement if it didn't unbubble, luckily it did, I didn't want to have to go through a replacement.


----------



## cheerio

I have hear a few other members talking about their guardians having the same issue. Has anyone contacted M-Edge directly.


----------



## eReadingWarrior

I just read on M-Edge's facebook page that someone discovered a hack to turn off/delay the screensaver from coming on.  Has anyone tried this hack, and how easy is it to install?


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Has everyone seen the new Graphite Kindle DX? It's less expensive then the original but still has the same form factor for easy reading. If you're looking to buy the new DX, be sure to check out our Latitude or Leisure Jackets, they are perfect for outdoor summer reading.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindledx-leisure.psp
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindledx-latitude.psp

Have a great 4th of July!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

The M-Edge Team is very excited to announce that we will be donating to Karma Dogs, an organization that helps students with reading difficulties overcome their challenges by reading to therapy dogs. Every child who attends 4 reading sessions is rewarded with a brand new book of their very own.

M-Edge wanted to ensure Karma Dogs had plenty of books to choose from and asked our Facebook fans to help decide which titles were the best. We were very excited to read all of the great suggestions and compiled a list of 50 titles to donate. You can read all the suggestions by visiting out Facebook fan page (http://www.facebook.com/#!/medgeaccessories?ref=ts).

Stay tuned through out the summer to read about the other exciting things M-Edge has in store!

Thanks!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## orioles

Can you please have a 4th of July sale?

Thanks


----------



## arshield

eReadingWarrior said:


> I just read on M-Edge's facebook page that someone discovered a hack to turn off/delay the screensaver from coming on. Has anyone tried this hack, and how easy is it to install?


I tried it. Just download the file, put it on the kindle and do a manual update. It changes the screensaver to turn on after 1 hour. It works fine on a kindle 2.33 but my kindle that is already updated to 2.5 did not work.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Looking for a great promo code to use on all your favorite M-Edge products?

It pays to share! Share our post with your Facebook friends or Twitter followers and you will receive a promo code for 25% off your next purchase!

Please visit this site to share: http://app.medgestore.com/promos/paystoshare/

Enjoy!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## meglet

Hey M-Edge folks, I have 2 questions about the Pebbled Purple Platform Jacket for the Kindle DX:

1) Is there any ETA on when it will be back in stock?

2)I have an older Pebbled Purple Go! Jacket for my Kindle 2, and it's considerably lighter than the color of the Pebbled Purple Jacket for the DX on your site. Has the color changed since I got my K2 jacket, or is my monitor just way off on color? Examples below.

My K2 Go! Jacket:


Pic of the DX Platform Jacket from your site:


Thanks!


----------



## GhiiZhar

M-Edge Accessories said:


> Has everyone seen the new Graphite Kindle DX? Have a great 4th of July!


I just received my DXG a few weeks ago. went straight to your site to buy a new Latitude. Sadly the Camouflage style is not available for the DX. 

I did make an inquiry on your site and was told there were no plans for the Camouflage for DX. Hopefully this will change in time..........


----------



## clawdia

I used an M-Edge Executive leather case for my K1 and it always folded back flat just perfect for reading. I know there's been some re-design of the case to make it accomodate the light since I bought mine two years ago, and am wondering if the current Executive covers for the Kindle DX will still fold flat for reading. I always was able to tuck the strap back into the slot with the case on the K1, and liked it that way.

I've bought a Platform jacket for my DX, but I don't like it as well as I liked the Executive for the K1. Now, I'm considering getting an Executive for the DX, but it would depend on whether it will still fold back flat for reading. I always hold the case, not the Kindle, when reading, and I like holding just the soft interior of the Executive more than the combination feel of harder leather and softer suede on the interior of the Platform.

I guess I'm still just on my search for the "perfect" case. I tried the "Go" for the DX, but didn't like that it didn't seem to have the same degree of padding and didn't offer the same degree of protection for the Kindle.

I was also hoping to get the Executive in red leather, but that didn't seem to be an option when I last looked at the M-Edge site.
Has this color combination been discontinued?


----------



## Indy

I wanted to post an update.  My Leisure case had gotten loose and I emailed customer service at the request of the rep here.  They emailed me a label, I sent them my case and got a Halsea green book-flippy jacket thing in return.  I have to say I like the cover they sent me.  It's a different style, but it works.  The leisure case felt more secure to me for screen protection (splash resistant and you turn it over when you put it in your bag) so if they figure out how to prevent it from loosening up, I could see myself getting another one at some point.

Anyway they were really nice and helpful.


----------



## scramer

I noticed that on the M-Edge website the Pebbled Purple Platform or Executive Jacket for the Kindle DX is no longer even listed on the website, is this color going to be made available again?

Sheryl



meglet said:


> Hey M-Edge folks, I have 2 questions about the Pebbled Purple Platform Jacket for the Kindle DX:
> 
> 1) Is there any ETA on when it will be back in stock?
> 
> 2)I have an older Pebbled Purple Go! Jacket for my Kindle 2, and it's considerably lighter than the color of the Pebbled Purple Jacket for the DX on your site. Has the color changed since I got my K2 jacket, or is my monitor just way off on color? Examples below.
> 
> My K2 Go! Jacket:
> 
> 
> Pic of the DX Platform Jacket from your site:
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## meglet

scramer said:


> I noticed that on the M-Edge website the Pebbled Purple Platform or Executive Jacket for the Kindle DX is no longer even listed on the website, is this color going to be made available again?
> 
> Sheryl


Sheryl, the email I received when I asked the same question said that they don't know when they will be back in stock, or even if they will be. You'll probably get a faster response by emailing them through the contact link on their website, that worked best when I had a similar question.


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

meglet said:


> Hey M-Edge folks, I have 2 questions about the Pebbled Purple Platform Jacket for the Kindle DX:
> 
> 1) Is there any ETA on when it will be back in stock?
> 
> 2)I have an older Pebbled Purple Go! Jacket for my Kindle 2, and it's considerably lighter than the color of the Pebbled Purple Jacket for the DX on your site. Has the color changed since I got my K2 jacket, or is my monitor just way off on color? Examples below.


Although we have not changed the purple leather, there might be very slight variations between batches, but most of the variation you are seeing in these photos is just the difference in the lighting. That said, we are out-of-stock of our Pebbled Purple Executive and Platform Jackets for the Kindle Dx and do not currently plan on making more. We do still have 7 other colors of leather available for the Platform...
https://app.medgestore.com/products/kindledx-platform.psp

Take Care, 
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

clawdia said:


> I used an M-Edge Executive leather case for my K1 and it always folded back flat just perfect for reading. I know there's been some re-design of the case to make it accomodate the light since I bought mine two years ago, and am wondering if the current Executive covers for the Kindle DX will still fold flat for reading. I always was able to tuck the strap back into the slot with the case on the K1, and liked it that way.
> 
> I've bought a Platform jacket for my DX, but I don't like it as well as I liked the Executive for the K1. Now, I'm considering getting an Executive for the DX, but it would depend on whether it will still fold back flat for reading. I always hold the case, not the Kindle, when reading, and I like holding just the soft interior of the Executive more than the combination feel of harder leather and softer suede on the interior of the Platform.
> 
> I guess I'm still just on my search for the "perfect" case. I tried the "Go" for the DX, but didn't like that it didn't seem to have the same degree of padding and didn't offer the same degree of protection for the Kindle.
> 
> I was also hoping to get the Executive in red leather, but that didn't seem to be an option when I last looked at the M-Edge site.
> Has this color combination been discontinued?


Our Jackets are designed to be able to fold back flat. However, since many of our products are leather, some might require a little more "breaking in" to get them to fold back just right.

We do have limited quantities of our Kindle DX Executive Jackets left. We are out-of-stock of our Marbled Red and do not currently plan on making more. We currently have 5 leather color choices left...
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindledx-executive.psp

Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## clawdia

Thanks for the reply, Marie.  I actually did order an Executive for my DXG from Amazon a week or so ago, but when it came I realized I just don't like the changes that were made to it to accomodate the light.  I didn't try to bend it all the way back since I knew from the start that I'd be returning it.  I did love my Executives for my K1, though, and used them all the time - liked them so much I had actually bought two exactly alike except for the color.  Sadly, I'm returning the one for my DXG to Amazon since I don't like it as much as the Platform.  

The only negatives I see about the Platform is that I think the strap, being longer than the one on the Executive, seems as though it may wear out quicker, and I don't like the extra room on the left side of the interior that is made of the same leather as the outside of the case.  I read with the cover folded all the way back, and really like the suede-like feel on the interior rather than the harder leather.
I do think it's the most protective and well padded of the cases I've seen for either the smaller Kindles or the DX.  At any rate, I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of the Platform jacket on my DXG, and I just love the jade green color of it!


----------



## DaisyMama

M-Edge Accessories said:


> Looking for a great promo code to use on all your favorite M-Edge products?
> 
> It pays to share! Share our post with your Facebook friends or Twitter followers and you will receive a promo code for 25% off your next purchase!
> 
> Please visit this site to share: http://app.medgestore.com/promos/paystoshare/
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> The M-Edge Team
> www.medgestore.com


I saw this just now, and I ordered my Latitude case this morning! Aargh! If I post it to my Facebook status now, is it possible to get the 25% discount on the order I just placed today?? *fingers crossed* (This is my 2nd M-Edge case, and 3rd case altogether, so I probably won't be buying again for a while.) please please please?


----------



## meglet

MarieAtMEdge said:


> Although we have not changed the purple leather, there might be very slight variations between batches, but most of the variation you are seeing in these photos is just the difference in the lighting. That said, we are out-of-stock of our Pebbled Purple Executive and Platform Jackets for the Kindle Dx and do not currently plan on making more. We do still have 7 other colors of leather available for the Platform...
> https://app.medgestore.com/products/kindledx-platform.psp
> 
> Take Care,
> Marie
> Team M-Edge


Thanks Marie. I actually ended up ordering a Smooth Black Leather Platform Jacket, which I really like.


----------



## scramer

MarieAtMEdge said:


> Although we have not changed the purple leather, there might be very slight variations between batches, but most of the variation you are seeing in these photos is just the difference in the lighting. That said, we are out-of-stock of our Pebbled Purple Executive and Platform Jackets for the Kindle Dx and do not currently plan on making more. We do still have 7 other colors of leather available for the Platform...
> https://app.medgestore.com/products/kindledx-platform.psp
> 
> Take Care,
> Marie
> Team M-Edge


Thanks for the reply, though I am sad about no purple. I am a new kindle user so never had the chance to purchase a purple one prior (just bought the graphite DX).

Sheryl


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

DaisyMama said:


> I saw this just now, and I ordered my Latitude case this morning! Aargh! If I post it to my Facebook status now, is it possible to get the 25% discount on the order I just placed today?? *fingers crossed* (This is my 2nd M-Edge case, and 3rd case altogether, so I probably won't be buying again for a while.) please please please?


Thank you for your order! Email us with your Order # and your It Pays to Share promo code and we will be happy to assist you with this.
https://app.medgestore.com/about/contact/

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## mishymac

Hi M-Edge and Marie!!

Just wondering now that Amazon has announced the K3 will you guys be doind new cases?? Do you have any idea, if you are, when pricing/pictures may be available?? While you're at it, could you put in a request for the Guardian for the new K3 and DX!!!!! It could be the only thing that'll stop me upgrading!

Would love to know, will impact on my decision to upgrade or not!


----------



## arshield

The lack of a guardian case won't be the only reason I wouldn't upgrade, but it is a significant reason.  Once you come out with a guardian case it will be much harder to decide about upgrading.


----------



## DaisyMama

Thanks, Marie!  I posted it to my profile, sent in the promo code, and used the refunded discount to buy a new book.  =)

Got my Latitude case yesterday and put my new skin on today so I am a happy girl!


----------



## Geoffrey

mishymac said:


> Hi M-Edge and Marie!!
> 
> Just wondering now that Amazon has announced the K3 will you guys be doind new cases?? Do you have any idea, if you are, when pricing/pictures may be available?? While you're at it, could you put in a request for the Guardian for the new K3 and DX!!!!! It could be the only thing that'll stop me upgrading!
> 
> Would love to know, will impact on my decision to upgrade or not!


I'm in the same place ... Amazon has their covers but I don't like that it doesn't have a pocket or corner straps like my my Prodigy - but I do like that its interior fabric is dark and less stain prone ....

I'm sure I'm getting a k3 anyways, but I'm not sure yet what to do with regards to a cover.


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

DaisyMama - Thank you!  Glad we could help and that you are happy with your new jacket!

mishymac and arshield - Thank you for your interest in our products!  We really appreciate that our products are so highly valued!  

We are working on accessories for the new 6" Display Kindle.  Our product line-up will include some favorites like the Executive, GO!, Latitude, Leisure, Platform, eLuminator, FlexStand and others.  We are currently planning on offering the Guardian for the new Kindle, but do not have even an estimated release date yet. (So its coming, but not coming soon.)  We will have our New Yorker Jackets available for the new Kindle (as well as nook and iPad) soon.  Plus we have new colors and several all new styles in the works!  We will be updating our website, www.medgestore.com, and posting updates on both kindleboards and Facebook as we have more information to share.  Stay tuned!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## mistyd107

ohh I may have to try one of the new yorker covers for the K3 even if they have the hinge


----------



## KimberlyinMN

What I am REALLY curious about is..... will the new e-luminators still require batteries or can they also draw their power from the K3?  I had pre-ordered that new case from Amazon but then I canceled it because I REALLY like the M-Edge Prodigy case.  Or will the new Prodigy cases use the old e-luminator? I kept one of my three e-luminators "just in case".


----------



## Geoffrey

KimberlyinMN said:


> What I am REALLY curious about is..... will the new e-luminators still require batteries or can they also draw their power from the K3? I had pre-ordered that new case from Amazon but then I canceled it because I REALLY like the M-Edge Prodigy case. Or will the new Prodigy cases use the old e-luminator? I kept one of my three e-luminators "just in case".


I decided not to get a cover yet to see what is made available. I like the idea of the Amazon cover with a light - the e-luminator works wonderfully but it does noticeably increase the weight ... But, the Amazon cover doesn't have pockets and my Prodigy does ... But, the Amazon inner fabric is darker and I'm thinking won't pick up dirt as quickly .... But, the Amazon cover doesn't have corner straps ... But, but but ....

I guess I'll wait. I wonder if the hinge system is the same size and whether i can use my old ugly Amazon cover until I decide ....


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Geoffrey said:


> I decided not to get a cover yet to see what is made available. I like the idea of the Amazon cover with a light - the e-luminator works wonderfully but it does noticeably increase the weight ... But, the Amazon cover doesn't have pockets and my Prodigy does ... But, the Amazon inner fabric is darker and I'm thinking won't pick up dirt as quickly .... But, the Amazon cover doesn't have corner straps ... But, but but ....
> 
> I guess I'll wait. I wonder if the hinge system is the same size and whether i can use my old ugly Amazon cover until I decide ....


GET OUT OF MY HEAD!  I'd love to see the Prodigy lining much darker. I keep a business card in one of the pockets "just in case". I didn't actually let my Kindle leave the house. Anyhow, DITTO.


----------



## ken.w

Great to hear you're working on K3 covers.  I hope you'll have stuff that compliments the sleeker, more "tech" look of the graphite K3.

Also, please consider more synthetic leather options for your cases.

Thanks!


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

If you’ve pre-ordered your new Kindle, we want to know about it.  As loyal fans of M-Edge, we invite you to participate in a collaborative product development effort. Tell us about the products you’d love to see developed for your new Kindle.  We will randomly select one answer and the winner will receive one of our new accessories (up to $45 value) for Kindle when they launch!  The contest closes on August 6th and we will announce the winner on August 8th.  

Thanks for being a part of the M-Edge team!

The M-Edge Team


----------



## ken.w

Where do we tell you?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

There's a post on their Facebook page asking for comments.


----------



## ken.w

Ah, thanks.  I go to facebook as little as possible.


----------



## meglet

It's here! It's here!

I just want to say a HUGE thanks to the M-Edge Customer Service folks who went above and beyond to help me out last week. I inquired in a couple of places about the status of the Pebbled Purple Platform Jacket for Kindle DX (which was still on the website but "out of stock" at the time) and they not only responded quickly, but actually managed to track down one more purple Jacket that was still in their inventory. A little bit of magic with their order system, some impatient tracking through the FedEx system, and I just put a beautiful purple Platform Jacket on my shiny new Kindle DX. 

That is definitely the kind of service that will make me look at M-Edge products first for cases for my new Kindle 3. 

Thanks again.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

That's awesome!!  I love the color of the pebbled purple covers. It's such a beautiful shade.   That's what I had on my K2 and what I hope to get for my K3.


----------



## fancynancy

M-Edge Accessories said:


> If you've pre-ordered your new Kindle, we want to know about it. As loyal fans of M-Edge, we invite you to participate in a collaborative product development effort. Tell us about the products you'd love to see developed for your new Kindle. We will randomly select one answer and the winner will receive one of our new accessories (up to $45 value) for Kindle when they launch! The contest closes on August 6th and we will announce the winner on August 8th.
> 
> Thanks for being a part of the M-Edge team!
> 
> The M-Edge Team


I'm a very loyal fan of M-Edge and will go to the dreaded Facebook just to let you know what I'd like to see developed, but, just so you know, I'm not holding out any hope of being the ONE winner. Just a suggestion, but you might want to have a few more winners. I happen to be a diehard M-Edge enthusiast, so I'm off to FB to post!


----------



## Seamonkey

I don't do facebook but I do have an M-Edge leather executive platform case in sapphire for my K2 and I've just ordered my K3! Love the sapphire and the red..


----------



## Emmalita

Any chance you might be doing the New Yorker cover in a flip style?


----------



## chilady1

If anyone from M-edge reads this thread, I don't like the flip covers but a New Yorker cover for the K3 would GREAT!  First, I hope some of the cover suggestions from the other threads will be taken into serious consideration, especially the ones with books or libraries on them.  Second, I really wanted to purchase one of these covers but the ONLY reason I did not purchase one is because the new Kindles were coming out and I wanted to hold off until my new Kindle came in.


----------



## ken.w

A cover that looks like a marble notebook would be cool.  Also a field notes / travel notebook type theme would be cool.


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

Thank you, everyone!  These are great suggestions!  We are currently planning on offering a New Yorker jacket (cover art still to come) for the new Kindle.  Please keep letting us know your ideas for covers and accessories you would like to see and stay tuned to our website, Kindleboards and/or Facebook for updates!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## mistyd107

MarieAtMEdge said:


> Thank you, everyone! These are great suggestions! We are currently planning on offering a New Yorker jacket (cover art still to come) for the new Kindle. Please keep letting us know your ideas for covers and accessories you would like to see and stay tuned to our website, Kindleboards and/or Facebook for updates!
> 
> Take Care,
> Marie
> Team M-Edge


Does this include the Dog behind the door?


----------



## nelle

Is the Twitter promo over or just available for full price items? I tested my code on a sale item I'm interested in, and it's not "taking". Thanks.


----------



## kimbertay

Emmalita said:


> Any chance you might be doing the New Yorker cover in a flip style?


I would also love to see the New Yorker in a flip style!


----------



## AlisonM

I have a query regarding the e-illuminator lights.  Does it mean that because they are currently on the M-Edge website under the section "Available for purchase now for Kindle (Latest Generation):" that the new Kindle 3 cases will fit these lights?

(My apologies if this has already been answered, I had a bit of a look but couldn't find any info)

Thanks.


----------



## mlewis78

I love the new canvas covers for ipad and would like to see the polka-dotted and striped ones for the new K3.  (I don't have an ipad).


----------



## Patricia

I'd like a prodigy cover in fuchsia for the K3.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

AlisonM said:


> I have a query regarding the e-illuminator lights. Does it mean that because they are currently on the M-Edge website under the section "Available for purchase now for Kindle (Latest Generation):" that the new Kindle 3 cases will fit these lights?


I did read somewhere that the e-luminator 2 lights will work with the new K3 covers when they are available.  I just can't remember where I read that. I though it was on the M-Edge website, but maybe it was on Facebook or Twitter. I'll keep looking to see if I can find where I read this.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

This wasn't what I was looking for, but I thought I'd share it (from Facebook):



> Over the past couple days, we've gotten A LOT of questions about the new Kindle and what accessories we'll be offering for it. Well the answer is, almost all of the products in our current Kindle (2nd Generation) lineup will be available for the new Kindle, as well as several new styles. And most of you...r M-Edge favorites, like the Executive, GO!, Latitude, Leisure, and e-Luminator will be getting a "facelift", with some new color options, added features, and other surprises.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Cobbie said:


> This thread has some information on that.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21888.0.html


Psssst... the link is to the same thread.


----------



## lindnet

I noticed on the M-Edge website that there are some existing covers/sleeves listed as fitting the K3.  I'm wondering if there will be any sleeves that are smaller and more compact, like the K3 is going to be.  I don't want to use the same size sleeve and have my Kindle floating around inside.


----------



## VictoriaP

lindnet said:


> I noticed on the M-Edge website that there are some existing covers/sleeves listed as fitting the K3. I'm wondering if there will be any sleeves that are smaller and more compact, like the K3 is going to be. I don't want to use the same size sleeve and have my Kindle floating around inside.


I have to wonder about this as well. The Page Sleeve I have for my iPad is comfortably snug, and as such I can recommend it as adequate protection. But if the new Kindle is smaller in both width and height (and possibly is thinner as well), I highly doubt its safety in a sleeve designed for a larger device. And for that matter, the same sleeve will also hold a Nook, which is larger yet, isn't it? Plus the one of the biggest pros of switching is the smaller footprint of the device--you lose that advantage if the cover size remains the same!

If there are no plans to change this, I'll be rethinking my plan to upgrade now rather than later, and definitely my plan to go with the Page Sleeve as my cover of choice for the K3.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

M-Edge is excited to be partnering with Worldreader to help them fulfill their "One Kindle Per Child" mission in Ghana. We will be donating one jacket and e-Luminator booklight for every Kindle that is sent over to Ghana's students. Check out this Wall Street Journal blog entry http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/08/05/nonprofit-tries-one-kindle-per-child-in-ghana/ that highlights Worldreader's current work and long term goals.

You can also visit http://www.worldreader.org/ to read the guest blog written by our very own CEO, Patrick Mish.

Enjoy!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Hi Kindle users!

We just wanted to remind everyone that there are only 5 days left to submit pictures of your Guardian on vacation to the Guardian Castaway Contest! Be sure to enter for your chance to win $100 towards your favorite M-Edge products.

Stay tuned to see all the great entries and for your opportunity to help pick the winner!

http://app.medgestore.com/promos/castaway/

Thanks

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Kindleboard users,

I hope everyone is having a great week so far!  The M-Edge team is very excited to announce the winner of one of our new products for the 3rd generation Kindle.  They've won based on their valuable input on what they'd like to see for the new device.

And the winner is...(drum roll please)....KEN W.  

Here was his great idea for a new Kindle jacket:
"A cover that looks like a marble notebook would be cool.  Also a field notes / travel notebook type theme would be cool."

Ken W. - Please send an email to [email protected] with your contact info so we can let you know once the products are available, and make sure you're taken care of!

Thanks!

The M-Edge Team
www.medgestore.com


----------



## lindnet

So I guess the M-Edge people don't actually read this thread and answer our questions?  3 posts in a row from them just promoting their contests and such, but no responses to our posts?  Hmmmmmm....


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

AlisonM said:


> I have a query regarding the e-illuminator lights. Does it mean that because they are currently on the M-Edge website under the section "Available for purchase now for Kindle (Latest Generation):" that the new Kindle 3 cases will fit these lights?
> 
> (My apologies if this has already been answered, I had a bit of a look but couldn't find any info)
> 
> Thanks.


The e-Luminator2s that we are listing as compatible with the newest Kindle (now called the Latest Generation Kindle) will work with our new Kindle3 accessories. Let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

lindnet and VictoriaP,

Sorry for the delay in responding to your inquiries about our sleeves for the Kindle3!  It has been a few days since I have been able to scan the boards for questions and I am just now getting caught up.  (The postings from M-Edge Accessories are typically from our Marketing Department but the answering of specific questions is handled by us here in Customer Service.)  I just posted the following response on another thread here, but wanted to make sure to respond everywhere the question was posted...

We are hard at work creating a lot of accessories for the new Kindle.  While we are working on them we have some of our existing Kindle2 accessories listed as compatible with the Kindle3, so that people who want something to use as soon as they receive their new Kindle have some options available.  We have not ruled out making new sleeves for the Kindle3, but our main focus is on the accessories that have to be made specifically to fit that device.  Those are the ones that we will be coming out with first.  I know that this may not help those of you that want a specific item that isn't on the top of our current priority list, but we are paying attention to all the requests and feedback that we are receiving.  This information is passed along to our Product Development and Marketing Teams to help determine exactly what our priorities will be moving forward.

Thank you all for your candid opinions!  And please, keep them coming!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## MarieAtMEdge

I wanted to take a moment to introduce Jackie from our Customer Service Team!  JackieAtMEdge will be taking over answering questions here on Kindle Boards.  I have really enjoyed my time perusing the boards, but need to move on to other responsibilities.  Jackie is our Customer Service Team manager and I know she will do her best to answer your questions as accurately and as quickly as she can.

Thank you!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## lindnet

Thanks for the reply, Marie.

And welcome, Jackie!


----------



## mistyd107

Is there any possibility the new yorker covers will be done with 4 corners instead of corners and hinges?  just curious Anxious for my dog behind the door assuming it'll be available


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

mistyd107, We will be using our 4-corner mounting for our Kindle3 New Yorker jackets, when we release them.  I do not have a release date yet though.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Hello Everyone!

For those of you who also frequent Facebook, please feel free to find and befriend some of the M-Edge staff.  My user name is Jackie Fournier, there is also Sarah At M-Edge, Meghan At M-Edge, Jaime At M-Edge and Gregory At Medge.  We are here to help answer your questions!

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Good Morning Everyone!

Exciting news--you can now purchase some of your favorite M-Edge products for Kindle 2 and iPad on Target.com!

http://www.target.com/s?keywords=m-edge&searchNodeID=1038576|1287991011&ref=sr_bx_1_1&x=0&y=0


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Hey guys! As promised, we're still unveiling new Kindle 3 accessories every day! Today's new product is the Convertible Sleeve. Check it out on our website here: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-convertible.psp. Have any questions about it, just ask!


----------



## LibbyD

_Very_ nice. I like it.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

We are thrilled to announce that several of our Kindle3 products are available for pre-order at Amazon.com! We will have many more exciting products coming soon, so be sure to keep checking in for all of our K3 updates.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_352923642_6?ie=UTF8&docId=1000579551&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-8&pf_rd_r=1GFP94K9HQP5FJAQFAPY&pf_rd_t=101&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_p=1275136342&pf_rd_i=1268192011


----------



## AlisonM

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Hey guys! As promised, we're still unveiling new Kindle 3 accessories every day! Today's new product is the Convertible Sleeve. Check it out on our website here: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-convertible.psp. Have any questions about it, just ask!


So, if both the K3 and the nook fit in the front pockets of this new product does the K3 also fit into other nook products such as the Executive jacket?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

AlisonM said:


> So, if both the K3 and the nook fit in the front pockets of this new product does the K3 also fit into other nook products such as the Executive jacket?


Unfortunately, no. The nook it quite a bit thicker than the Kindle3, so the corner pockets in our Executive Jacket for the nook would be too larger to securely hold the Kindle3 in place. The Convertible Sleeve is more forgiving. The material it is made out of has a slight stretch to it, which allows for a nice fit on both devices.


----------



## MAGreen

Any timeline on when the rest of the colors for the latitute will be available for order?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

MAGreen said:


> Any timeline on when the rest of the colors for the latitute will be available for order?


Not yet, but we are working on them and will get them out just as quickly as possible. As soon as we do know the date, we will let everyone know. Thank you!


----------



## MAGreen

Thanks, Jackie! I can't wait to get my hands on the purple latitude!


----------



## VictoriaAtMEdge

Exciting news, the black Executive and black, red and navy blue Latitude Jackets for the Latest Generation Kindle are now available for sale!
Stop by the M-Edge store and get yours today!
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3/


----------



## Nickinev

I ordered the black excutive for k3 yesterday. It's out for delivery right now. Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## blackcat

Any news yet on when the New Yorker Jackets will be released?


----------



## drenee

I was wondering if anyone had the pink K2 Go jacket.  I bought one in the closeout sale, but it looks like the pebbled fushia to me.  I like it, but I really really wanted the pink.  If you do have the pink, is it a pale pink like the site shows?
Thank you,
deb


----------



## KimberlyinMN

drenee said:


> I was wondering if anyone had the pink K2 Go jacket. I bought one in the closeout sale, but it looks like the pebbled fushia to me. I like it, but I really really wanted the pink. If you do have the pink, is it a pale pink like the site shows?
> Thank you,
> deb


I think I've read from others that it is "bubblegum pink". I had the fuschia cover and it was beautiful, but definitely not "bubblegum" colored.


----------



## drenee

I went to the M-edge site and compared my cover to the site colors and it looks like the pebbled fushia more than the pink.  I did send them an email.  The fushia costs more than the pink, so I hope they didn't make a mistake.  
Thank you,
deb


----------



## mlewis78

drenee said:


> I was wondering if anyone had the pink K2 Go jacket. I bought one in the closeout sale, but it looks like the pebbled fushia to me. I like it, but I really really wanted the pink. If you do have the pink, is it a pale pink like the site shows?
> Thank you,
> deb


I have the pink go jacket for K2. It's not as pale as in their picture, but it's smooth leather (bubblegum pink).  Definitely not fuschia. I have the fuschia for my DX and it's very dark, almost red, and pebbled.


----------



## drenee

mlewis78 said:


> I have the pink go jacket for K2. It's not as pale as in their picture, but it's smooth leather (bubblegum pink). Definitely not fuschia. I have the fuschia for my DX and it's very dark, almost red, and pebbled.


Then maybe I do have the right cover after all. 
Thank you all for your answers and descriptions. Always helpful.
deb


----------



## bordercollielady

blackcat said:


> Any news yet on when the New Yorker Jackets will be released?


I'm waiting too!


----------



## VictoriaAtMEdge

Good afternoon everyone, I wanted to share our latest press release with all of you. We are very excited to announce that our products will be sold in Staples and Best Buy stores nationwide as well as Target.com and Amazon.com. You can read the full release here http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20101019005788/en/M-Edge-Accessories-Announces-Suite-Products-Kindle-3

M-Edge Accessories Announces Suite of New Products for Kindle 3 (Latest Generation)
M-Edge E-Reader Covers, Lights, and Stands to be sold in Best Buy and Staples Stores Nationwide, as well as Target.com and Amazon.com

ODENTON, Md., October 19, 2010 - With the holidays fast approaching and demand for Kindle 3 (Latest Generation) accessories growing rapidly, M-Edge Accessories is launching their most expansive suite of products to date. M-Edge, the leading provider of e-reader accessories since 2006, now offers more than 20 jackets, sleeves, stands, and lights for the new Kindle, with their products sold at Staples and Best Buy stores, as well as Target.com, Amazon.com, and M-Edge's online store.​


----------



## jpmorgan49

Does this mean that the Kindle 3 cases I'm waiting for will be available at the above retailers soon after becoming available on-line?


----------



## tbeltrans

For my new Kindle DX, I got the M-Edge Platform cover and the matching accessory reading light.  I was looking for a flip-style cover like the one I have on my nook, and this was what I found.  The DX and the cover arrived within a few days of each other, and they work fine for me.  Good products.

Tony


----------



## blackcat

I wonder if there are any plans to sell them in the Staples in the UK


----------



## VictoriaAtMEdge

Exciting news! More M-Edge Jackets for the Latest Gen. Kindle are available for purchase! Stop by our store to check out some of our newest additions, Cambridge Jacket and Capital Jacket, or take a look at our redesigned Executive and Latitude Jackets. http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3/


----------



## JenniferBecton

I love the look of the Platform Jacket. When will that be available?

And about the Touring Sleeve: how water resistant is it? I'm thinking bathtub reading here. If I drop it, will it keep my Kindle dry? Or is it more of a splashproof cover?


----------



## drenee

Does anyone know if there's a current discount code for Medge products?  
thank you,
deb


----------



## Kimble

To one of the M-Edge team -

I am trying to get a few of the hinge clips for the Kindle 3 so I can recycle some of my hard cover book covers into Kindle covers. I've looked over your site and can't see any K3 covers that use the hinge system, only K2 covers. 

Do you use the hinges for the K3?
If so, can you supply me with half a dozen of them? Who should I approach if you are able to do this?

Thanks
Kim


----------



## mistyd107

any update at all on the new yorker covers??


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Kimble said:


> Do you use the hinges for the K3?
> If so, can you supply me with half a dozen of them? Who should I approach if you are able to do this?


The K3 covers don't use the hinge system at all. Just straps.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

JenniferBecton said:


> I love the look of the Platform Jacket. When will that be available?
> 
> And about the Touring Sleeve: how water resistant is it? I'm thinking bathtub reading here. If I drop it, will it keep my Kindle dry? Or is it more of a splashproof cover?


Sorry for the delay in responding to your question!

Our Touring Sleeve is a well-padded carrying case. It is not a jacket (you have to completely remove the device from the sleeve to read) and it is not waterproof. Perhaps you would be interested in our Leisure Jacket which does provide splash protection, although it isn't waterproof either.

I do not have a release date yet for our Platform Jackets for the Kindle3, but they are coming soon!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

drenee - Although we are not currently running any promotions, we do have some that we are planning for the up-coming Holiday season.  So stayed tuned!

Kimble - I am sorry, we are not using the Amazon hinge attachment system on any of our Kindle3 products, so we would not be able to help you with this.  We purchased the Kindle2 hinge hardware that we have used directly from Amazon.

mistyd107 - We are working on the New Yorker Jackets for the Kindle3, but we do not have information about when they will be available yet.  As soon as we do know, we will let everyone here on KindleBoards know.

Thank you, everyone, for your continued interest in our products!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Hi Jackie, do you have any idea when the Capital jackets will be back in stock at the store? I see they are now available at Amazon.

Thanks!


----------



## JenniferBecton

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Our Touring Sleeve is a well-padded carrying case. It is not a jacket (you have to completely remove the device from the sleeve to read) and it is not waterproof. Perhaps you would be interested in our Leisure Jacket which does provide splash protection, although it isn't waterproof either.


Well, don't I feel dumb?! I meant the Leisure Jacket, not the Touring Sleeve. Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## drenee

There was free shipping available, which is as good as a coupon code for me.  I ordered a great cover for my son for Christmas.
Thank you,
deb


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I have a question about the Capital jacket. Is it mostly microfiber on the outside with a faux leather pocket? Or is the whole outside faux leather? What does the "other" side look like? Is it all microfiber or is it all faux leather?

Thanks!!

The picture of the purple jacket makes it look like it is mostly microfiber:


----------



## mlewis78

I've noticed that some of their Sony items (for the older models, including the pocket 300) have greatly reduced prices.  I ordered a go jacket made for the Sony old pocket reader in the hope that it will work for my Cybook Opus.

I was wondering whether M-Edge will be making accessories for the newest Sony readers.


----------



## mlewis78

Received M-Edge Go Cover, designed for Sony prs-300, today (for my Cybook Opus).  It is a little big, but I'm going to keep it and buy some velcro to secure the Opus to the inside of the cover.  The Cybook Opus has rounded corners and is only slightly smaller than the Sony 300.  No one in the U.S. sells Cybook Opus covers, and the only one that Bookeen makes is faux leather.


----------



## bookie

M-Edge Accessories said:


> Hello KindleBoards readers!
> 
> I'm Kira from M-Edge Accessories. Everyone at M-Edge are frequent visitors to Kindleboards, so we're thrilled to announce that we will have our own thread featuring exciting updates on products, contests, and promotions. We're hoping this thread will also be a way for you to give us feedback on our current Kindle products, as well as future products you would like to see offered. We value your feedback and participation and can't wait to get started!
> 
> We look forward to seeing you in the thread and around KindleBoards!
> 
> The M-Edge Team
> www.medgestore.com


I just bought two of your ICON covers for the K3; first time with M-edge and am blown away by the beauty and quality. Picked the red patent and the bronze croc. Good news: being phased out (?J) so I got them at a great price. Bad news: you aren't making these anymore?!?!?!?! I would buy several colors if they were available. Please bring this great sleeve back!!


----------



## mlewis78

bookie said:


> I just bought two of your ICON covers for the K3; first time with M-edge and am blown away by the beauty and quality. Picked the red patent and the bronze croc. Good news: being phased out (?J) so I got them at a great price. Bad news: you aren't making these anymore?!?!?!?! I would buy several colors if they were available. Please bring this great sleeve back!!


K2 ICON covers?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

KimberlyinMN said:


> I have a question about the Capital jacket. Is it mostly microfiber on the outside with a faux leather pocket? Or is the whole outside faux leather? What does the "other" side look like? Is it all microfiber or is it all faux leather?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> The picture of the purple jacket makes it look like it is mostly microfiber:


Hi KimberlyinMN!

Our Capital Jacket is made from microfiber leather which is the highest quality synthetic leather currently available. Most of the exterior of the jacket is made from this material. The side shown in the photo you posted has an accent of dyed-to-match nylon fabric. I hope this helps clarify the description for you! Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns.


----------



## Stormy

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Hi KimberlyinMN!
> 
> Our Capital Jacket is made from microfiber leather which is the highest quality synthetic leather currently available. Most of the exterior of the jacket is made from this material. The side shown in the photo you posted has an accent of dyed-to-match nylon fabric. I hope this helps clarify the description for you! Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns.


Is Medge considering making covers with integrated lights? I really love Medge covers but I really want an integrated light and I want it enough to get the amazon cover over m-edge unless m-edge starts making the covers with integrated lights.


----------



## Delby

Howdy..  This is for M-Edge... 

I have 2 M-Edge Leather Executive Jacket's, one in Mocha and one in red for my Kindle 1 that I really love.  I wanted to get similar items for my new K3 but I took a look at the Executive Jacket and Go jacket, at best buy I think it was and I was really disappointed.  To me they look like a step down from what M-edge was doing for the K1,  the colors were not great and to me they just felt cheap... 

Is there any chance in the future of M-Edge doing the Leather Executive Jacked for the K3 like they did for the K1?

thanks.. 

Delby


----------



## JenniferBecton

Ooo, I love the look of the classic jacket!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Good Morning Everyone!

Stormy - Our e-Luminator Booklight is compatible with just about all of our Kindle3 jackets and is designed to fit into the jackets, some for convenient traveling and storage too! If you are referring to a light that is a permanent, built-in feature of a jacket, then my answer, unfortunately, is no. We feel that the versatility our e-Luminator offers for jacket choice is a better option.

Delby - Although we do not currently have any plans on offer ing our Executive Jackets for the Kindle3 in a real leather option, we are working on a few jackets that use real leather. Our Cambridge Jackets are currently available for sale and we just announced our new, upcoming Classic Jackets this weekend. We are also working on others that still have not been announced yet. You can check these two styles out on our website:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-cambridge.psp
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-classic.psp

I hope this information has been helpful! Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns. Thank you!


----------



## AlexisW

I really like the Touring Sleeve, but have not been able to find it in stock anywhere for the K3.

Will they be coming back?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

AlexisW said:


> I really like the Touring Sleeve, but have not been able to find it in stock anywhere for the K3.
> 
> Will they be coming back?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Alexis! We have the following items available that might interest you...
http://www.medgestore.com/products/nook-touring.psp - Although designed for the Nook, this Touring Sleeve fits the K3 like a glove.
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-convertible.psp - Our new Convertible Sleeve for the Kindle3 allows the Kindle to be mounted on the outside while reading and is compatible with our e-Luminator Booklight!

I hope this helps! Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns. Thank you!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

medgestore.com - Now with product reviews!

For those of you who have some of our products, please feel free to submit a review on the appropriate product page on our website. Customer feedback helps us and our other customers. We want to know what you think of our products!

I hope everyone has a very Happy and Safe Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## meglet

Just received my Purple Platform Jacket for the K3. (Yes, I DID place my order the minute I saw the announcement. With Amazon Prime 1-day shipping. Why do you ask?  )

Initial impressions:

It looks a lot bulkier than the Amazon (non-lighted) cover, but doesn't feel bulkier.
It's now a bright, what I would call "royal" purple instead of the previous, kind of odd, smoky dark lavendar-ish purple. I like the new purple much better
The K3 platform jacket is actually thicker by a TINY bit than my Kindle DX Platform jacket
I really like the new, totally smooth leather. And the canvas strip looks better in person than in pictures
The corners don't block access to any of the buttons, unlike one of the canvas covers (Latitude Jacket, I think?) that I saw yesterday.
The Kindle is held very securely by the corners, again unlike the cover I saw yesterday, which resulted in the Kindle being dropped twice in 5 minutes because the corners didn't hold. 
My e-Luminator light from the K2 JUST fits in the new Platform Jacket, it's about 2mm too long but it works.

Overall, my initial feeling is that I like it, and I like it better than the Amazon case, which I was really tired of.


----------



## blackcat

oooh the New Yorker Jacket has appeared on coming soon


----------



## rittsi

meglet said:


> Just received my Purple Platform Jacket for the K3. (Yes, I DID place my order the minute I saw the announcement. With Amazon Prime 1-day shipping. Why do you ask?  )
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> It looks a lot bulkier than the Amazon (non-lighted) cover, but doesn't feel bulkier.
> It's now a bright, what I would call "royal" purple instead of the previous, kind of odd, smoky dark lavendar-ish purple. I like the new purple much better
> The K3 platform jacket is actually thicker by a TINY bit than my Kindle DX Platform jacket
> I really like the new, totally smooth leather. And the canvas strip looks better in person than in pictures
> The corners don't block access to any of the buttons, unlike one of the canvas covers (Latitude Jacket, I think?) that I saw yesterday.
> The Kindle is held very securely by the corners, again unlike the cover I saw yesterday, which resulted in the Kindle being dropped twice in 5 minutes because the corners didn't hold.
> My e-Luminator light from the K2 JUST fits in the new Platform Jacket, it's about 2mm too long but it works.
> 
> Overall, my initial feeling is that I like it, and I like it better than the Amazon case, which I was really tired of.


I noticed on the pictures of the platform jacket that it appears to be wider than the Kindle itself, so there's extra space on the left side (for the light to clip on to?). Is that bothersome in anyway? Or is it not really noticeable?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

rittsi said:


> I noticed on the pictures of the platform jacket that it appears to be wider than the Kindle itself, so there's extra space on the left side (for the light to clip on to?). Is that bothersome in anyway? Or is it not really noticeable?


With my K2, I found this to be much easier to hold the Kindle. In fact, after checking out one of the Executive jackets at Staples on Friday, I'm tempted to get one for this very reason.


----------



## meglet

rittsi said:


> I noticed on the pictures of the platform jacket that it appears to be wider than the Kindle itself, so there's extra space on the left side (for the light to clip on to?). Is that bothersome in anyway? Or is it not really noticeable?


Yes, the left side is where the light rests. It doesn't clip so much as the tab slides into a pocket behind the Kindle, then the light lays down along the left of the Kindle when not in use. It's a very handy system.

The extra space is part of what makes the jacket look bulky, but it doesn't feel bulky in any way. It's very comfortable to read with, and having the light right there when it's needed is really nice.


----------



## brandy1

Is there currently a black e-Luminator light that will fit into the K3 Platform case?  I was going to get the one for the Sony Pocket reader, but it doesn't look like that light is available anymore.


----------



## rittsi

Thanks for your feedback KimberlyinMN & meglet! I'm really interested in the platform jacket but when I saw that add-on I was worried about it being in the way. I'd never noticed it until yesterday when reviewing the pictures.


----------



## dpinmd

After a little bit of snooping, I am fairly sure I'll be getting a new K3 for Christmas!! (picture me doing the happy dance!!!) I currently have a green M-Edge Platform for my K2, which I LOVELOVELOVE. (So much so that my gorgeous Oberon never gets used!) If/when I get my new K3, I know I'd be happy with a new Platform for it, but what I _really_ covet is a flip-style Icon -- any chance at all that something like that might be offered in the future? I want something that feels "luxurious," but I am hooked on the flip-style. Can you help me out??


----------



## [email protected]

We are always looking for feedback on our products.  I have passed on your comments to our PD team.  Thanks!

Jaime at M-Edge


----------



## [email protected]

Hey everyone,

We are giving away a FREE accessory every day starting today! We'll be posting questions on Facebook and Twitter as part of our 12 Days of Christmas contest. You have 12 chances to win, just check our Facebook and Twitter pages each day and submit your thoughtful, creative responses for a chance to win!

Happy Holidays!


Jaime


----------



## dpinmd

[email protected] said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We are giving away a FREE accessory every day starting today! We'll be posting questions on Facebook and Twitter as part of our 12 Days of Christmas contest. You have 12 chances to win, just check our Facebook and Twitter pages each day and submit your thoughtful, creative responses for a chance to win!
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Jaime


FUN! Any chance you could post links to the FB page and Twitter feed?

ETA: Nevermind, found them!
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories
Twitter: http://twitter.com/medgestore


----------



## [email protected]

Our Cambridge Jacket for the Latest Generation Kindle is up for grabs today on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories

Become a fan and tell us about your favorite holiday tradition. Good luck everyone!

Jaime


----------



## [email protected]

We got some really great responses to yesterday's question about favorite holiday traditions.  Here's my favorite:

"In my family, out traditions is that we all try to be the first to say "Christmas Eve Gift" before anyone else says it (and it's a big family). If you win, you're supposed to get a small gift - but now we mainly just do it for bragging rights. Over the years it's gotten very competitive and harder and harder to be first. We've sent "Christmas Eve Gift" in cards in the mail (which family members refused to open because they figured we were pulling a trick). There's lots of hang-up phone calls that day because whoever answers always says "Christmas Eve Gift" so the callers pretend to have the wrong number or just hang. We've made signs and hung them facing in on the windows of the house, so that when they look out the window that's what they see. It's just all kinds of crazy, silly fun. It's something that my Grandpa started when my Dad and his siblings were little. And still continues on."

Nothing like the holidays to make you purposely hang up when your family calls   They should be announcing the winner soon.  Stay tuned and thanks for participating.

Today's prize is a Marbled Red Platform Jacket for iPad but stay tuned for future prizes for Kindle users.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Congratulations to Lorie Myers Worley! We loved your story about the long standing tradition to say "Christmas Eve Gift" to your family members and the fun and silly ways your family does this each year. You are the proud owner of a brand new Cambridge Jacket!

Thank you to everyone for all of the wonderful responses! It was a close contest! If you didn't win today don't worry, we'll be giving away many more jackets for Kindle, Nook, and iPad throughout the contest!


TODAY'S CONTEST:  Attention iPad owners! Today's 12 Days of Christmas question is for you! The most creative and thoughtful answer will win a marbled red Platform Jacket for their iPad!  What is your favorite holiday movie to watch? Why is it special to you?  Post responses on our Facebook or Twitter pages for a chance to win.


----------



## StevenA

I have an M-Edge platform jacket and e-Luminator2 that I purchased for my DX at the same time that I bought the DX. It's an almost perfect solution to being able to stand the Kindle up on the table so I can read while keeping my hands free, but there are two minor annoyances.

1) When closed, the strap is in the way of the USB port. I don't need to have the jacket open if I'm just recharging or copying some files over from my computer. How about putting a small hole in the strap at the right size and location to allow the USB cable to be plugged in while leaving the strap in place?

2) If I stand the Kindle up while the USB cable is plugged in, the Kindle rests directly on the USB connector and cable, which puts stress on the cable and will probably cause it to eventually fail. Would it be possible to somehow put a couple of retractable legs on the jacket to raise the bottom up slightly so there is no weight put on the USB connector?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

StevenA said:


> I have a platform jacket and e-Luminator2 that I purchased for my DX at the same time that I bought the DX. It's an almost perfect solution to being able to stand the Kindle up on the table so I can read while keeping my hands free, but there are two minor annoyances.
> 
> 1) When closed, the strap is in the way of the USB port. I don't need to have the jacket open if I'm just recharging or copying some files over from my computer. How about putting a small hole in the strap at the right size and location to allow the USB cable to be plugged in while leaving the strap in place?
> 
> 2) If I stand the Kindle up while the USB cable is plugged in, the Kindle rests directly on the USB connector and cable, which puts stress on the cable and will probably cause it to eventually fail. Would it be possible to somehow put a couple of retractable legs on the jacket to raise the bottom up slightly so there is no weight put on the USB connector?


Very interesting ideas, Steven! I will definitely pass those along to our Product Development Team. Thank you!


----------



## [email protected]

Be sure to check out Facebook today for M-Edge's 12 Days of Christmas contest.  Our prize today is the "Dog Behind Door" New Yorker Jacket for the Latest Generation Kindle.  Good luck to everyone and have a great weekend!

Jaime


----------



## [email protected]

For those of you who are sticking with your Kindle 2s (like me), today's question is posted to Twitter and we're giving away a red Latitude jacket.


----------



## mistyd107

is shipping faster if we buy from amazon? or is it best to order directly from M Edge?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

mistyd107 said:


> is shipping faster if we buy from amazon? or is it best to order directly from M Edge?


Good Afternoon Misty!

It really depends on the availability of the item(s). If the desired item(s) are listed as "In Stock" on Amazon.com or as "Ships in 1-3 days" on Medgestore.com they will usually ship from either location warehouse in 1-2 business days. And then the delivery time will depend on the shipping method selected. We have different shipping options available through our website than through Amazon. Please note that items ordered through Amazon.com may ship separately from different locations and it is possible that multiple shipping charges may apply. If you have any other questions about shipping speeds or methods, please let us know at [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## reefer

hey jamie (from m-edge)!

i am considering getting the executive jacket for the k3. however i'm not sure how accurate the colors are, especially since they look so different on the m-edge website vs amazon's website. can you please help me out with that? also how does the e-Luminator booklight compare to the kindle lighted cover, coverage wise? do you know?

thanks so much!!


----------



## [email protected]

reefer said:


> hey jamie (from m-edge)!
> 
> i am considering getting the executive jacket for the k3. however i'm not sure how accurate the colors are, especially since they look so different on the m-edge website vs amazon's website. can you please help me out with that? also how does the e-Luminator booklight compare to the kindle lighted cover, coverage wise? do you know?
> 
> thanks so much!!


Hi reefer,

I have sent you a novel of a response to your account because I thought it was getting too long on here. But to add on the light discussion, I personally have not had a lot of contact with the amazon lighted case so i will speak to the e-Luminator. The nice thing about our booklight is you are not restricted the one position. The light can be positioned using the flexible to allow you to find the best reading angle for you. The light also comes with the two setting. High and low. I hope this is helpful. Please dont hesitate to ask any more questions and thank you for your feedback on the photos. I will get to the bottom of that.


----------



## [email protected]

Today's 12 days giveaway is on Facebook.  The prize.... the Convertible Sleeve for Kindle 3 and  Nook.  I hear it makes a great stocking stuffer!


----------



## VujaDe

Hi all. 
I ordered a M-edge Prodigy jacket for the K2 in pink and it is lovely (I received it yesterday) however I'm having some problems that a few others have mentioned here. 
The top sliding hinge doesn't seem to fit just right. It doesn't lock in place and I've scratched the hinge and my K2 trying to get it to work. 
I saw that a few others have had this issue but I never saw if it was resolved. 
I'm wondering if this is something that gets better with use?
This particular jacket was on clearance and it states that all sales are final so I'm worried that I'm stuck with a mostly unusable M-Edge product.


----------



## seelivemusic

I take my K2 everywhere with me so the leisure jacket is a good solution even tho there is occasional glare. I have had mine for about 10 months and its showing signs of use; grubby and dull.

I  went onto the m-edge site I noticed they are in close out. What does this mean exactly ? No longer making any leisure-esque jacket for the K2 or updating the current design ? I'm asking because I want to know if I should pick a couple of them up.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## bordercollielady

Hi  Jaime -  any particular  reason to change  the colors of the  New Yorker Dog in the Door  with K3?  The new one  has lime green walls and  red-orange door.. while the old one  had  mint  green walls  and  brick-red  door.  Just wondering.. is it the fabric that took  the dyes  differently?


----------



## meglet

VujaDe, I had a K2 New Yorker jacket with a top hinge that barely fit. It did seem to loosen up a bit over time, although once I got the Kindle in I only took it out about twice before I upgraded to the K3. I believe I had to tilt the non-hinge side of the K2 up a bit to get the hinge in, as the problem was actually it was too close to the spine (as opposed to too close to the other hinge.)

M-Edge folks - do any of your jackets stand up well in landscape mode? I have the Platform Jacket for K3 which I love, and I'm looking for something similar for my Nook Color, but in landscape instead of portrait.


----------



## VujaDe

meglet, thanks for your reply.  I think that's exactly the problem I'm having.  Now that I've got it wedged in, I am not removing it at all and it seems to hold.  
Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected]

bordercollielady said:


> Hi Jaime - any particular reason to change the colors of the New Yorker Dog in the Door with K3? The new one has lime green walls and red-orange door.. while the old one had mint green walls and brick-red door. Just wondering.. is it the fabric that took the dyes differently?


Hi,

Color saturation levels can vary from print-run to print-run. We had both versions of this cover reviewed and approved by Conde Nast, the company that publishes the New Yorker. As print runs go, depending on ink levels and other factors, different levels of saturation can occur. The degree of variation is considered to be within an acceptable range. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## [email protected]

In case you missed the thread, I wanted to share with everyone the new mounting system we have designed here at M-Edge. We're working very hard to enhance your e-reading experience and think this new mounting system does just that.

http://twitpic.com/3gunmo


----------



## KimberlyinMN

[email protected] said:


> In case you missed the thread, I wanted to share with everyone the new mounting system we have designed here at M-Edge. We're working very hard to enhance your e-reading experience and think this new mounting system does just that.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/3gunmo


Oooooooh.... I LIKE!


----------



## KindleChickie

I just saw this while looking at the new mounting photos. OMG. Not another cover (that was my visa moaning). 

http://twitpic.com/2zbybu


----------



## mlewis78

I am very disappointed in the synthetic leather cases that M-Edge is making for the K3.  I have not bought one and I won't.  I think the company has turned a bad corner with this.  The cases are quite expensive for synthetic material covers.  I've even given up on asking them to make them for my Sony PRS-350, since I want a genuine leather case for mine.  This leaves me thinking that they are trying to save money and cut corners.  It's bad business.


----------



## freelantzer

I'm  getting used to my synthetic platform cover. It is okay. If I had never owned a K2 with the leather platform cover, I'm sure I'd be happy with this one. But  the K2 leather cover was superior in so many ways, some of which have nothing to do with materials but design. The design of the new strap makes it more difficult to tuck in in when it's folded back because the place where you would tuck it is almost halfway up the cover. I also dislike the spine. It was not needed and makes the cover bulkier than it should be. Likewise the padding--if it is padding. The cover itself is thicker and bulkier than the previous version. It sort of bothers me to put such a slim, sleek device into a bulky cover. But I can't manage without the flip style cover, and this one looks like the best one I've seen so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all,

The M-Edge M-Skin is the first protective silicon skin tailored for the e-reading experience and is now available for the Kindle 3.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mskin.psp


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Just so you know, the purple color circle pulls up the Pink photo not purple.


----------



## bordercollielady

Jaime,  I have  a question  for my sister.  She just received a  M-edge red Capital  cover  (I love mine)..but she wrote me today:  "this Kindle cover. It has a smell that is bothering me. It isn't bad but strong. Did yours?  and if so, did it go away after a time?". 

Are you aware of an initial odor?  Maybe from the red dye? Will  it go away? I'm not very sensitive to smells  - mine doesn't smell right now at all but I don't recall it smelling when I first got mine.


----------



## [email protected]

bordercollielady said:


> Jaime, I have a question for my sister. She just received a M-edge red Capital cover (I love mine)..but she wrote me today: "this Kindle cover. It has a smell that is bothering me. It isn't bad but strong. Did yours? and if so, did it go away after a time?".
> 
> Are you aware of an initial odor? Maybe from the red dye? Will it go away? I'm not very sensitive to smells - mine doesn't smell right now at all but I don't recall it smelling when I first got mine.


This is probably due to the adhesive used in the jacket. Since the jacket is placed right in its poly bag after manufacturing, it traps the air within the bag. This should dissipate over a few days. If the smell persists, I would encourage your sister to exchange the jacket for a new one.


----------



## bordercollielady

Thanks  Jaime.. I will pass it on.  She put it outside for awhile..  hopefully  that will air  it out.


----------



## [email protected]

mlewis78 said:


> I am very disappointed in the synthetic leather cases that M-Edge is making for the K3. I have not bought one and I won't. I think the company has turned a bad corner with this. The cases are quite expensive for synthetic material covers. I've even given up on asking them to make them for my Sony PRS-350, since I want a genuine leather case for mine. This leaves me thinking that they are trying to save money and cut corners. It's bad business.


Recently our CEO addressed some of the concerns about our switch to microfiber leather on another forum. I thought I would re-post his response here.

"I want to thank you for your post regarding your M-Edge purchase and our products. Feedback like yours helps our team create great products that meet our customer's expectations and desires. An M-Edge "task force" and I closely monitor feedback like this and take it to heart when developing new products. For example, when we switched our jackets from the hinge system to the four-corner mounting system, customers let us know that they were unimpressed and wanted something less bulky. Due to these thoughtful responses we have just launched a new mounting system that we hope will appease both hinge lovers and four-corner mounting system fans.

We do understand that some of you are unhappy with our change to microfiber leather. Since the price of devices has dropped, it is only natural that the price of accessories should drop to accommodate the market. We selected microfiber leather for our new products in order to provide the most durable, best-looking product at the most affordable price. We also feel that man-made leather provides other advantages: less waste during the manufacturing process; the ability to create consistently uniform products; and it is animal and earth-friendly.

However, we do understand that some customers just prefer genuine leather, which is why we still offer several jackets with genuine leather, like the Cambridge Jacket and Classic Jacket. We have a few other products yet to be announced that will offer additional genuine leather solutions for your Kindle, too!

I'm very happy to hear that you enjoy your M-Edge products. I hope that we can continue to meet your expectations and find a way to accommodate your genuine leather vs. synthetic leather needs. If there is an average price point you would be willing to pay for genuine leather products this information would be helpful to us in determining what sort of genuine leather products we should offer. Please continue to post your thoughts on any of our products. We love hearing your opinions and applying them towards future product innovation."

Patrick Mish, M-Edge CEO


----------



## PurpleK

Greetings,

I have some humble suggestions for your Kindle covers. Obviously this is just one customer's perspective.

-More leather options, already suggested. You mentioned that the accessory price should drop along with the Kindle, but that doesn't seem to have happened; not to mention the amazon leather cover going for the same price as your synthetic. Your current leather versions are only $5 more, which is minimal and worth it.

-Change the color of the elastic straps inside to graphite, blending them in with the Kindle. Not sure why nobody has thought of this. No, not everyone has a graphite Kindle, but they're the most common, and nobody has a black/blue/brown/purple one (aside from skins) so the graphite color would at least be a nice blend-in with the majority of devices.

-If you're going to stick to one color for the interior lining, use dark gray or black. A dark interior offers more pleasurable contrast. You already use it on some, but for some reason use a light beige on the Trip.


----------



## mlewis78

The M-Edge Go Jacket for K3 in synthetic leathers costs the same as the go jackets that were genuine leather ($35). It may be saving M-Edge money, but the customer still pays as much.  I've seen these covers in Staples and would not buy them.  I had 4 go jackets for my K2, because I liked them so much.

I wanted to like the platform jacket, but it's the same material as the other synthetics, and it is $40.

I realize that you cannot please everyone, but this was a major shift for M-Edge.


----------



## [email protected]

I just wanted to take this opportunity to wish everyone a happy and safe holiday from the team here at M-Edge.  We look forward to making your e-reading experience a great one well into the new year.

Happy Holidays!

Jaime


----------



## PurpleK

mlewis78 said:


> The M-Edge Go Jacket for K3 in synthetic leathers costs the same as the go jackets that were genuine leather ($35).


Yeah that makes the CEO comment about lowering accessory costs extremely bizarre. Toss in the fact that the cases are smaller now, requiring less materials. So basically they used cheaper materials, and less of them, and kept prices the same. Even Oberon lowered their prices due to using less material.

Plus the analogy of device cost decrease=accessory cost decrease makes no sense on any other level. The Kindle price went down because production costs of technology dropped while the technology actually improved. Going by this, the new covers should have used even higher-end materials and priced 25% less, but textile/stitching technology does not follow the same trend as electronics.


----------



## ElAguila

Does M-Edge no longer make the executive for the K2? I have looked locally and some online and the only executive I can find is for the K3.


----------



## [email protected]

ElAguila said:


> Does M-Edge no longer make the executive for the K2? I have looked locally and some online and the only executive I can find is for the K3.


We have the Prodigy Jacket for Kindle 2 which is an Executive style jacket. The only difference is that the Prodigy uses the hinge. Also the Prodigy is in the old Executive style not the K3 Executive style.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp


----------



## Lilith

I have been looking at the M-edge New Yorker covers - particularly the one with the dogwood/cherry/whatever blossoms.  It's just beautiful and I'm hoping someone here who has it or has seen it can tell me what color the blue really is?  It looks kind of pastel-y and pale-ish on my monitor - it that pretty accurate or it is more vibrant?  Is is a blue blue or a turquoise-y blue?  Or some other shade?  Comments and observations welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Lilith said:


> I have been looking at the M-edge New Yorker covers - particularly the one with the dogwood/cherry/whatever blossoms. It's just beautiful and I'm hoping someone here who has it or has seen it can tell me what color the blue really is? It looks kind of pastel-y and pale-ish on my monitor - it that pretty accurate or it is more vibrant? Is is a blue blue or a turquoise-y blue? Or some other shade? Comments and observations welcome. Thanks!


Hi Lilith!

Thank you for your interest in our "Dogwood Tree in Bloom" New Yorker Jacket! I have one of these sitting here on my desk. The colors are somewhat muted, very watercolor looking. The blue background is the color of a blue sky, a cyan sort of blue that has just a faint touch of green. The background also fades down, so darker/brighter at the top of the jacket and lighter/paler at the bottom just like the sky. I hope this helps!


----------



## Lilith

Thank you, Jackie, for that lovely and very helpful answer.  It sounds like it's even more attractive in person than online.
I have decided that my Kindle case will be from M-edge (they seem to be the best in so many ways . . . ) although I am having trouble deciding which one. 
The dogwood in bloom seems to be calling my name though, so I think that is the one!
I appreciate you taking time to respond to my question and Happy New Year to you-
Lilith


----------



## skanter

PurpleK said:


> Yeah that makes the CEO comment about lowering accessory costs extremely bizarre. Toss in the fact that the cases are smaller now, requiring less materials. So basically they used cheaper materials, and less of them, and kept prices the same. Even Oberon lowered their prices due to using less material.
> 
> Plus the analogy of device cost decrease=accessory cost decrease makes no sense on any other level. The Kindle price went down because production costs of technology dropped while the technology actually improved. Going by this, the new covers should have used even higher-end materials and priced 25% less, but textile/stitching technology does not follow the same trend as electronics.


My new M-Edge Executive K3 fake leather case cost the same as my old K1 Leather one did. The leather was nicer, but I'm OK with no animal - but it should be cheaper.


----------



## skanter

Jaime, can you explain the different Eluminator 2 lights?

I have one for my old K1 with Executive case (gave to my wife), and bought a new one for the new K3 executive case. The new light is longer in length and brighter in intensity, barely fitting into the new case.

What are the design differences  between the two lights? The new K3 executive case and light don't interface as well as old versions, as you have to pull light half out of sleeve every time you want to store it.

Also, why no black version? The white Eluminator light looks out-of-place in my black case next to my black K3.


----------



## PurpleK

skanter said:


> My new M-Edge Executive K3 fake leather case cost the same as my old K1 Leather one did. The leather was nicer, but I'm OK with no animal - but it should be cheaper.


For me, I don't dislike that it isn't genuine leather, but that it's faux-leather. Better to be a nice fabric or something; faux leather just feels plastic-like to me. Plus yeah, the price is rather unwarranted considering most faux-leather covers are like $15, or at least not 35.

I'd like to see a model like the New Yorker, without the New Yorker. I like the brown interior (as opposed to tan), which I think is the only model it comes on. But I really hate that magazine, ha.


----------



## michelle_cattapan

Do you know if your company will be making anymore of the the GO  jackets in crackled silver for the kindle 3?  I have ordered it on amazon and set myself up on your sight for email regarding this product.  I don't want to waste weeks waiting only to find out that you will not be making anymore!  I just got my kindle 3 for xmas and I have spent HOURS looking at cases and I fell instantly in love with this case and was so DISSAPOINTED when I saw that it was out of stock at amazon and your website.  Thank you in advance for you reply.


----------



## woffi

HI!

I'm trying to make up my mind which Case/Sleeve I want for my Kindle. Clearly it would be nice to have on that can stay on the device while reading, so I tend to go for something like the Trip-Jacket (which I find particularly nice).

On the other hand I really like the light weight and "sleekness" of the Kindle, so I'm afraid I'll end up taking it out of the sleeve every time - in which case a simple padded sleeve would be better.

The Convertible Sleeve and the Latitude Jacket with Molded Mounting System look nice, too, and probably give better protection than the Trip, but I assume given my considerations above they're not my cup of tea since they seem to make reading more uncomfortable?

Regards

  Wolfgang


----------



## PurpleK

woffi said:


> The Convertible Sleeve and the Latitude Jacket with Molded Mounting System look nice, too, and probably give better protection than the Trip, but I assume given my considerations above they're not my cup of tea since they seem to make reading more uncomfortable?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Wolfgang


If you prefer holding the Kindle "naked", then a sleeve or full enclosure is a good option. An example is the "Timbuk2" sleeve (do a search on Amazon), and there are others. M-Edge has their "Touring Sleeve."

So far as the book-cover style, people like it because it gives the "like a book" holding experience (I can't use my Kindle without one; to me it feels like holding a Gameboy or calculator). They offer basic protection but that protection is somewhat limited due to being exposed at three sides to debris, so some people even get an additional case in which they can fit their kindle+cover. If you prefer the Kindle uncovered, book-cover style can be a hassle since you would constantly be putting them in and out of the mounting system.

Then there are the hybrid covers that are fully enclosed (by a zipper, etc), but also have a mounting system for using it like the book-cover style. Personally I don't like these because of the exposed zipper around the perimeter while reading. Feels like I'm reading out of a suitcase.

edited for clarity.


----------



## PurpleK

whoops double post.


----------



## woffi

Well, I'm not sure if I *prefer* holding the kindle naked, but it feels quite comfortable, plus I can hold it singledhanded, right or left, and still turn the pages.

But I figure that with a lightweight and flexible Book-Cover that might still be true? Can one comfortably flp the cover around the whole way with a M-Egde Trip, or is it too stiff for that?

I kinda like the look of this thing, and I think the way I use my kindle it's enough protection.


----------



## SunDapple

I am looking at the M-edge Platform cover and an e-luminator light for my new K3... question is whether there is a place to store the light in the Platform, like in the Executive?  I wish there were a video of this cover like with some of the others.  I really like the flip format.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## dpinmd

Assuming the K3 Platform is the same as the K2 one, the light stores right along the left side of the Kindle -- it's invisible with the cover closed.  I love my Platform -- it's a fantastic cover!


----------



## RiddleMeThis

SunDapple said:


> I am looking at the M-edge Platform cover and an e-luminator light for my new K3... question is whether there is a place to store the light in the Platform, like in the Executive? I wish there were a video of this cover like with some of the others. I really like the flip format.
> Thanks for your help.


It says right in the information on the page


> Compatible with M-Edge e-Luminator booklight (sold separately); stores inside jacket on left-hand side


----------



## rittsi

This was posted by M-edge on facebook:

_we'll be unveiling our Top Secret project tomorrow morning. We're changing the game for e-reader accessories. Be excited, be very excited!_

I'm curious. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## [email protected]

rittsi said:


> This was posted by M-edge on facebook:
> 
> _we'll be unveiling our Top Secret project tomorrow morning. We're changing the game for e-reader accessories. Be excited, be very excited!_
> 
> I'm curious. Anyone have any ideas?


No need for speculation. I can tell you!

We have announced our secret project and it's called MyEdge! With MyEdge, you will be able to customize and personalize your Kindle jacket. More details to follow! But for now you can check out our announcement page here:

http://www.medgestore.com/customize/

and here's a photo of our booth at CES:

http://yfrog.com/f/h2cb0kfj/


----------



## bordercollielady

Jai[email protected] said:


> With MyEdge, you will be able to customize and personalize your Kindle jacket.


Ooh - this is interesting! Will there be more than one style? Real leather versus microfiber?? Different closures?


----------



## [email protected]

We are launching with a New Yorker style jacket with cotton canvas exterior on both the front and back covers.


----------



## [email protected]

Read more about MyEdge here:

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110106005736/en/M-Edge-Accessories-Launches-Design-Your-Own-E-reader-Jacket-Website


----------



## Lisa M.

More New Yorker covers!!! Ability to design our own covers!!! Squeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleK

That's actually very cool. Is the fabric cover hard like the "Go" or does it have any sort of padding?


----------



## chilady1

Shut up!!!!!!!  This is awesome!  I think I may have just found my replacement cover for my Kindle since I had to send my non-lighted Kindle cover back because of re-boots.  Thanks so much for the great news.  Let the planning begin - I have a feeling this is going to be hard to do - to many choices!!!  Thanks M-Edge!


----------



## Emmalita

This is really exciting!  Will we have the ability to choose a flip style in addition to the book style by any chance?


----------



## Zachburm

woffi said:


> Well, I'm not sure if I *prefer* holding the kindle naked, but it feels quite comfortable, plus I can hold it singledhanded, right or left, and still turn the pages.
> 
> But I figure that with a lightweight and flexible Book-Cover that might still be true? Can one comfortably flp the cover around the whole way with a M-Egde Trip, or is it too stiff for that?
> 
> I kinda like the look of this thing, and I think the way I use my kindle it's enough protection.


Wolfgang,

The Trip folds back on itself perfectly, and is held there on its own by the elastic strap, which was the biggest selling point for me. There is absolutely no "gap" between the covers when it is folded back, if you get my drift. This makes it very comfortable to read one handed, more comfortably with the left than the right, I guess. There are two problems that I have with the Trip that are both pretty minor. First, the color selection is rather ugly. Mine is blue with a neon green strap. Secondly, the outside canvass seems to pick up every piece of lint, dust, and cat hair it comes in contact with.


----------



## [email protected]

Emmalita said:


> This is really exciting! Will we have the ability to choose a flip style in addition to the book style by any chance?


We are currently only offering a book-style jacket. That doesn't mean the program could open up to additional styles in the future but for now, it's a book-style jacket.


----------



## char

I'm seeing a new cover in my future!  Thanks, M-Edge.  This sounds awesome and I can't wait to design myself a new jacket.


----------



## [email protected]

Here are some jackets that will be available and one example of adding a photo. What will you be putting on your MyEdge jacket?


----------



## char

I will prob. browse the templates first but I'm thinking of using one of my own photos, either the gkids or one of my favorite nature photos from our place in Canada.  This could get difficult...so many choices!


----------



## Meemo

Just saw some pics on FB - there are more, but these two got my attention:


----------



## Pushka

oh man, after holding for ages, about an hour before this announcement I ordered a MEdge New Yorker jacket from Amazon and living in Australia it is just too hard (ie expensive) to return.  Rotten timing.


----------



## mlewis78

I think the New Yorker jackets might be preferable to the personalized ones.  I'm waiting to see what people make of these (and will need to see pics).  I think the covers are made of the same materials as the New Yorker jackets.


----------



## tick221

Jaime,

Any idea if and when the new mounting system on the latitude might be available from Amazon. I've got some gift cards to burn.

Thanks


----------



## michelle_cattapan

Any idea what kind of cost we are talking for the my-edge?  What kind of timeline are we looking at?


----------



## [email protected]

michelle_cattapan said:


> Any idea what kind of cost we are talking for the my-edge? What kind of timeline are we looking at?


MyEdge will be launching sometime in February. The jackets will range in cost from $40 for the Kindle and Nook jackets to $50 for the iPad jackets.

Our press release is here, for more information:

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110106005736/en/M-Edge-Accessories-Launches-Design-Your-Own-E-reader-Jacket-Website


----------



## [email protected]

tick221 said:


> Jaime,
> 
> Any idea if and when the new mounting system on the latitude might be available from Amazon. I've got some gift cards to burn.
> 
> Thanks


I'm checking on this because I am not sure off-hand. I will email you once I get a response from our operations team.


----------



## Lisa M.

Jaime do you know what kind of mounting system the MyEdge will use? And what color/kind of fabric the interior will be? Thanks so much in advance, I cannot wait for this!

eta: also, are there any copyright restrictions on the kind of images we can send for a customized cover? For example, if I find an image of a New Yorker that M-Edge does not offer, can I send that in to make a custom cover? 

Thanks so much again


----------



## TabbyMom

Is there any chance that some of the color combinations for the Latitude as seen on facebook could be coming soon?


----------



## Ctychick

TabbyMom said:


> Is there any chance that some of the color combinations for the Latitude as seen on facebook could be coming soon?


I'm wondering this too. Hoping to see the black w purple trim become available!


----------



## eBookworm

Hi,
Can you tell me where I can buy a m-skin for a kindle 2 in pink or purple?  I live in Australia.

Thanks


----------



## Geoffrey

When credit and debit cards became available a few years ago with customized images, there were many restrictions on what could and could not be put on them and much of the fun was sucked out of this feature for me.

Out of curiosity, what are the restrictions on the MyEdge cover images?  For example, can I scan the cover of an old 50's Sci-Fi magazine and use it as the cover art?


----------



## JenniB

[email protected] said:


> I just wanted to take this opportunity to wish everyone a happy and safe holiday from the team here at M-Edge. We look forward to making your e-reading experience a great one well into the new year.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Jaime


Any idea when you will be getting more Journey's in stock in other colors?


----------



## kuklachica

I have a question about promo codes-

Are there any that can be used via Amazon? I have one from the facebook "share" feature, but I have an Amazon gift card I would like to use it on. I would like to use the code when purchasing on Amazon if possible. My husband won't let me buy more unless I use my gift cards :-/


----------



## [email protected]

JenniB said:


> Any idea when you will be getting more Journey's in stock in other colors?


Unfortunately I don't have any information about getting additional Journey Bags in stock. I will check with our PD team and will keep you posted if I hear any changes or updates.


----------



## [email protected]

Lisa M. said:


> Jaime do you know what kind of mounting system the MyEdge will use? And what color/kind of fabric the interior will be? Thanks so much in advance, I cannot wait for this!
> 
> eta: also, are there any copyright restrictions on the kind of images we can send for a customized cover? For example, if I find an image of a New Yorker that M-Edge does not offer, can I send that in to make a custom cover?
> 
> Thanks so much again


Hi Lisa,

You can view images of the interior here:

http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories?ref=ts#!/photo.php?fbid=489913501946&set=a.487904151946.263331.190018231946&theater

and here

http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories?ref=ts#!/photo.php?fbid=489913541946&set=a.487904151946.263331.190018231946&theater

As for the what images can and cannot be posted, Im gathering more information on the subject and will report back soon with the answer. 
I'm so happy to hear everyone's excitement over the program. We're pretty excited too!


----------



## Ctychick

Latitude case w/ OCTOVO or VERSO ARC lights?

I have the Latitude case. I'm not interested in the M-Edge branded light, but would like something that will fit nicely in the front zippered pocket of the Latitude. Does anyone use either the Octovo or Verso Arc with their kindle in the Latitude case? Do either fit into the front pocket without adding too much bulk? I'm open to other suggestions, but these two are the most compact I've seen and are said to have excellent screen coverage. Thanks!


----------



## LibbyD

Rats.  I was hoping the MyEdge would have the new molded mounting system.  Those corner straps are a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Lisa M.

LibbyD said:


> Rats. I was hoping the MyEdge would have the new molded mounting system. Those corner straps are a deal-breaker for me.


I was hoping so too, but the straps are not as evil as I thought they would be. I have a New Yorker and the straps don't even register anymore.


----------



## LibbyD

Lisa M. said:


> I was hoping so too, but the straps are not as evil as I thought they would be. I have a New Yorker and the straps don't even register anymore.


I have a New Yorker cover too, but because of the straps I don't use it very often. I guess I should try using it more and see if they disappear for me too. Thanks, Lisa.

(Truth be told, I'm excited enough about the MyEdge I will probably succumb, straps or no straps. I'd probably succumb if M-Edge provided wads of bubble gum as a mounting system!)


----------



## Ctychick

E-Luminator Light  - any chance they'll come out with a black/graphite version now that the graphite ereaders are growing in popularity? I have the graphite K3 and the black Latitude case. I want the e-luminator, but can't stand white gadgets.


----------



## [email protected]

kuklachica said:


> I have a question about promo codes-
> 
> Are there any that can be used via Amazon? I have one from the facebook "share" feature, but I have an Amazon gift card I would like to use it on. I would like to use the code when purchasing on Amazon if possible. My husband won't let me buy more unless I use my gift cards :-/


That's a bummer. Unfortunately, we have no promotions that will work with Amazon.com.


----------



## [email protected]

Check out buzz about MyEdge:

http://www.geeksugar.com/Design-Your-Own-iPad-Kindle-Nook-Jacket-MyEdge-13124857

http://www.ebookanoid.com/2011/01/10/m-edge-introduce-new-idea-for-ereader-covers-myedge-design-your-own-ereader-cover/

http://www.geardiary.com/2011/01/07/ces-m-edge-announces-my-edge-custom-case-program/


----------



## bordercollielady

I  decided to buy a Dogwood  New  Yorker M-edge.. the colors are so pretty.    Hoping  I will like it -  since  returning the Dog in the  Door.  I  do love the design..


----------



## BookyBren

Question and I hope it isn't a dumb one--- I have a graphite Kindle DX. I bought the M-Edge platform in mocha for it back in July when I bought the Kindle. I have been highly satisfied with the cover and have been looking for another M-Edge leather cover (for variety) but everything seems to be out of stock. There are very few colors available in what is still in stock. Is M-Edge going to continue making covers for the Kindle DX? It seems like there is a lot available for the smaller sizes, the newest version in particular, but very little for the DX even on the M-Edge site.

I appreciate any information you can give me. Thanks!


----------



## BTackitt

I was at the M-Edge website today, and noticed a sale on all K2 covers.. I have been wanting a flip-style for a while, and jumped at the chance to get one for $20.


----------



## Meemo

BTackitt said:


> I was at the M-Edge website today, and noticed a sale on all K2 covers.. I have been wanting a flip-style for a while, and jumped at the chance to get one for $20.


Sigh...I had to read this one. Thought I was all done with covers for my K2. But I just snagged a gold Go cover - used a promo code and got it for $16. 
Now I am SO DONE with covers for my K2!!!


----------



## Zell

M-Edge Accessories said:


> Hello KindleBoards readers!
> 
> I'm Kira from M-Edge Accessories. Everyone at M-Edge are frequent visitors to Kindleboards, so we're thrilled to announce that we will have our own thread featuring exciting updates on products, contests, and promotions. We're hoping this thread will also be a way for you to give us feedback on our current Kindle products, as well as future products you would like to see offered. We value your feedback and participation and can't wait to get started!
> 
> We look forward to seeing you in the thread and around KindleBoards!
> 
> The M-Edge Team
> www.medgestore.com


Hello Kira,

I have an idea for a new cover from M-Edge. Can you make it fast? I have a $25 Amazon promo credit just sitting in my Amazon account just itching to be spent.

You can read what I'm talking about here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,49310.0.html

Something to think about.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Meemo said:


> Sigh...I had to read this one. Thought I was all done with covers for my K2. But I just snagged a gold Go cover - used a promo code and got it for $16.
> Now I am SO DONE with covers for my K2!!!


The only way a person could be "done" with purchasing covers is if you canceled your internet service.


----------



## TabbyMom

HEY!!! [email protected]!!! I have a question:
I know everyone is all a-buzz about the new design your own covers...but I was wondering if there is any chance of the Latitude coming out in different colors anytime soon?


----------



## Meemo

KimberlyinMN said:


> The only way a person could be "done" with purchasing covers is if you canceled your internet service.


That's so disturbing....
because it's so true...


----------



## [email protected]

TabbyMom said:


> HEY!!! [email protected]!!! I have a question:
> I know everyone is all a-buzz about the new design your own covers...but I was wondering if there is any chance of the Latitude coming out in different colors anytime soon?


Im looking into this and will get back to you asap.


----------



## [email protected]

For those of you who liked the new molded mounting system, our Executive jacket in black is now available through our site.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-executivemolded.psp


----------



## Lisa M.

[email protected] said:


> For those of you who liked the new molded mounting system, our Executive jacket in black is now available through our site.
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-executivemolded.psp


I saw that on Facebook and it's killing me that the purple isn't available yet!!! I have the funds! I will buy!!!!!!


----------



## TabbyMom

Lisa M.  That is the one I am interested in too! I LOVE that black and purple!!


----------



## Lisa M.

TabbyMom said:


> Lisa M. That is the one I am interested in too! I LOVE that black and purple!!


Yeah!!! And if they had a black light to go with the whole thing it would be PERFECT


----------



## Bijou

I NEED an M-Edge platform in LEATHER!!  I have one in Mocha for my K2 and I love it.  It is perfect perfect perfect for my arthritic hands.  I'm afraid that with the texture change with the fake leather that it will not "stick" to my fingers as well as the leather.  The leather one let's me hold on to it without having to grip it very much at all.  Gripping hurts a LOT so I NEED one in leather for my newest gen. Kindle!!!  Somebody pls. help!!  Will they be coming out with one in a platform in leather again??

I did order a different platform style from another co. in black.  It's flimsy and the "magnet" that is supposed to hold the flap back is very weak.  It also does NOT fit my hand like the M-Edge.  I can't afford to be blowing money on cases i hate.  And can't use.

Is there maybe a way to MAKE the K3 fit into the K2 case

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Amy Corwin

LibbyD said:


> Rats. I was hoping the MyEdge would have the new molded mounting system. Those corner straps are a deal-breaker for me.


I have to admit this was a deal-breaker for me, too. It's why I decided not to go with this, at least for now.

Of course with all the pretty colors, I may eventually change my mind. But not right now.


----------



## Pushka

Amy Corwin said:


> I have to admit this was a deal-breaker for me, too. It's why I decided not to go with this, at least for now.
> 
> Of course with all the pretty colors, I may eventually change my mind. But not right now.


Same. Perhaps when we start seeing some pictures of other kb'ers creations we might change our minds but not yet. I just don't like the straps.


----------



## TabbyMom

I guess i am odd.  I actually LIKE the corner straps.  hm.


----------



## bordercollielady

TabbyMom said:


> I guess i am odd. I actually LIKE the corner straps. hm.


Me too!


----------



## squareflips

Ordered two covers and reading lights a few days ago and it has arrived.  Got very excited and couldn't wait to get home until I saw the valentines 50% promo code.  Ruined my day.  Me and my luck with timing.


----------



## jenny1983

Does anyone here have the Latitude with the molded mounting system? While I really like the way it looks (I don't like straps), I'm a bit worried because the fit is so tight. I mean really tight. My iPad is in a cover with the same type of corners, but it has a little bit of "give". With the Latitude, it looks to me like the mounting is placing a lot of pressure on the Kindle on all 4 corners, which I'm not sure is good or bad for my beloved Kindle


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Hello everyone!

We are so happy to hear all of your excitement to design your own jackets on our MyEdge site! MyEdge will be launching very soon (but not soon enough!) in February. We cannot wait to offer this customizable site to our valued customers, but before we launch, we are going the extra mile to make sure the site works flawlessly. 

I also thought you would like to know about our exciting current promotions! In anticipation of Valentine's Day, we're making it fun for you to purchase something nice for your sweetheart (and I little something for yourself!) Now through Feb 14th, buy one jacket get another 50% off!! Use promo code: SHOPVDAY11

We're also taking a fun twist on Groundhog's Day! If Phil, the famous Punxsutawney groundhog, gives us an early spring prediction we're giving away FREE e-Luminators with your purchase. And if Phil predicts 6 more weeks of winter, don't worry, you'll receive a FREE screen protector with your purchase! It's a WIN WIN! But stay tuned for Phil's prediction on Feb. 2nd, this freebie is only valid on Groundhog's Day!!!

Thanks for all of the great support!
Victoria @ M-Edge


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

jenny1983 said:


> Does anyone here have the Latitude with the molded mounting system? While I really like the way it looks (I don't like straps), I'm a bit worried because the fit is so tight. I mean really tight. My iPad is in a cover with the same type of corners, but it has a little bit of "give". With the Latitude, it looks to me like the mounting is placing a lot of pressure on the Kindle on all 4 corners, which I'm not sure is good or bad for my beloved Kindle


Hi Jenny! I've used the Latitude with molded mounting system around the office and I think it works very nicely. It does not appear to squeeze my Kindle too tightly. I understand your concern for the safety of your e-reader, but I have used this mounting system many times and I am very happy with it.

Hope this helps!
Victoria at M-Edge


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Any ideas when the Executive with the molded mounting will be available in other colors??


----------



## jenny1983

M-Edge Accessories said:


> Hi Jenny! I've used the Latitude with molded mounting system around the office and I think it works very nicely. It does not appear to squeeze my Kindle too tightly. I understand your concern for the safety of your e-reader, but I have used this mounting system many times and I am very happy with it.


Victoria - thanks for your reply. Mine is really a tight fit. Does anyone else here own this cover who can comment on how tight the Kindle is held with this mounting system?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

jenny1983 said:


> Victoria - thanks for your reply. Mine is really a tight fit. Does anyone else here own this cover who can comment on how tight the Kindle is held with this mounting system?


Mine was also a very tight fit. I ended up sending mine back. Why? Well, I didn't like the sharp edges of the plastic being so near my Kindle! If the edges were maybe rounded, I'd feel better about using it. The plastic that is actually against the Kindle's edges is plastic (the "inside" of the mount), but the edges of the mount were sharp. Maybe my fear is unfounded, because it isn't like a person will be scratching the edges against the Kindle. And it isn't like I have small (or any) children who would be playing with the empty case.


----------



## Zell

Jaime,

When is M-Edge going to make a leather case/cover (book style) for the M-Edge Go or some other similar M-Edge cover for the K3? I'm talking about a professional looking cover without any fancy designs/artwork imprinted in the leather. Something plain and simple and thin with a smooth or textured leather surface -- just like Amazon's non-lighted cover but without the hinge/hook system. After doing A LOT of looking around on the internet I can't find anything like this. I'd be willing pay up-to $75 for it if it was well made. Seems to me there's a market for something like this possibly targeted for male Kindle users who don't want artwork or designs or hardware on their Kindle covers.

Also, one suggestion about the Go! cover, use a rounded spine, like Amazon's cover, instead of the flat panel spine. For me, I find it fairly uncomfortable to hold the Go! cover when the front cover is folded all the way back. Just a suggestion.

Thanks.


----------



## Pushka

Hmmm, if the Southern Hemisphere is any indication, our summer hasnt actually hit yet, so that means it is about 3 months late!  Making up for it here now as we have a week ahead of temps in the 103 range. So, I am thinking a screen protector is up for grabs.


----------



## D/W

Zell said:


> When is M-Edge going to make a leather case/cover (book style) for the M-Edge Go or some other similar M-Edge cover for the K3? I'm talking about a professional looking cover without any fancy designs/artwork imprinted in the leather. Something plain and simple and thin with a smooth or textured leather surface -- just like Amazon's non-lighted cover but without the hinge/hook system.


Zell, I do not have one, but would the leather M-Edge Kindle Antique Jacket be what you're looking for?

From their product page:

Features

Compatible with M-Edge e-Luminator booklight (sold separately)
Vintage-look keyhole debossed detailing with distressed finish
Exterior crafted with 100% oil rubbed genuine leather
Soft felt interior enhanced with document and card pockets
Magnetic holdback feature secures jacket cover back for comfortable reading
Utilizes four point mounting system to secure device in place


----------



## squareflips

@jenny1983 

I have the new molding system and they do seem tight.  I was actually worried about snapping the kindle in to the 4 corners.  I fear that the corners may scratch up as a bit of pressure had to applied.  But once it snapped in, I feel that the kindle is safe and secure as it stays in place and has absolutely no movement.  I have not tried removing nor do I plan on removing the kindle from the cover so I don't know if the corners actually left any markings.

Overall, I am quite impressed with the build quality and the design.


----------



## jenny1983

Thanks everyone for replying.



squareflips said:


> I have the new molding system and they do seem tight. I was actually worried about snapping the kindle in to the 4 corners. I fear that the corners may scratch up as a bit of pressure had to applied. But once it snapped in, I feel that the kindle is safe and secure as it stays in place and has absolutely no movement. I have not tried removing nor do I plan on removing the kindle from the cover so I don't know if the corners actually left any markings.
> 
> Overall, I am quite impressed with the build quality and the design.


I'm actually worried about the Kindle cracking at some point due to the pressure. I really like the cover though - I agree it's a great design. Since I also don't plan on removing my Kindle, I guess I'll just stop worrying about it.


----------



## kari

Phil always predicts 6 more weeks of winter, doesn't he?!


----------



## Alaskan

I bought the M-Edge cover with the integrated theater stand....and it is awesome!!! Has to be the best accessory for the K3!!!

Here is the link to it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004D4YCKS/ref=oss_product

I cannot see using a Kindle without the integrated stand. It is everything the description says and more!!!

Thanks for the great product!!!!

Alaskan


----------



## dio_dio

Are there plans to release a Guardian case for kindle 3?  It looks like such a great case (and convenient for those who like to read around water).  I was disappointed to see it was only available for the 2nd generation kindles.  I guess I'll have to get the Leisure Jacket in the mean time..  I can't wait for the customizable jackets as well, I have a design already in mind .


----------



## Guernsey

Ditto the question on the Guardian case for K3s. Not only for beach and tub readers, this seems like it would be an excellent case for deployed troops in gritty places. I have three loved ones I'd buy this case for.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I picked up a black M-Edge Latitude Jacket for my K-3.  

~The zippered Kevlar-like cover is perfect for my lifestyle; as my Kindle will frequently be living in a backpack full of geological implements of destruction (notebooks, hand lens, calculator, flashlight, tape measure, dust, sand, rocks and a rock pick !)

~There is a zippered outside pocket on the front, which is handy for small items when traveling and an unzippered pocket in the back...perfect for that airline ticket.

~I really like the molded mounting system and mine fit snug without being over pressured.

~The cover is quite masculine in appearance (as opposed to some which look like a woman's clutch purse).

~Reasonable price and fast delivery.


----------



## TabbyMom

I'm really torn...do I go ahead and buy with the buy one get one 50% off deal or wait to see what they come out with for the design your own case.  Multiple cases around here isn't going to be an option for me without a lot of complaining...from my husband.  hmmmmwhat to do...what to do....  I wish they would hurry up with the new releases....aurgh.


----------



## jd78

I was wondering if the M-Edge rep here could give an update on when the color options are going to return on the Touring Sleeve for the latest generation Kindle (K3)? So far M-Edge site only shows blue, and on Amazon you can't even order that as it shows it's currently unavailable.

Thanks,

JD


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

M-edge rep:  Can you tell us if your company is working at all on a cover with a built-in light, similar to the Amazon lighted cover?  I've wondered why no other cover company hasn't come out with something similar.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

It seems the black e-Luminator2 is out of stock or discontinued, as are all variants of like dimensions for Sony e-Readers.  

Please restock or resume making black booklights, M-Edge!  Our fashion consultants will thank you.


----------



## rittsi

M-Edge is offering an e-luminator2 today for free today. I added it to my cart but I'm still being charged for it though.  

I wanted to order two cases with the Valentines special but I'm not sure whether the two offers can be combined... Anyone know?


----------



## maries

I asked if you could use both and they said yes.  Happy shopping.!


----------



## rittsi

Thanks maries!! 

Would you know how? When I add the light to my order and then apply the VDAY code the order then takes 50% off the light (which still appears as full price) instead of my 2nd cover.


----------



## maries

No I don't.  Is their a comment section or phone number to call?  they should be open by now.  

Is their a code for the groundhop special - free light?


----------



## rittsi

When viewing my cart a message appeared that I could add a free e-luminator light. No code is mentioned. And when the light is added it still lists for $20. 

I did send an email but I was hoping that someone had a quick answer (my finger is hovering over the "submit order" button  ). I called but their office was closed.


----------



## kari

rittsi said:


> When viewing my cart a message appeared that I could add a free e-luminator light. No code is mentioned. And when the light is added it still lists for $20.
> 
> I did send an email but I was hoping that someone had a quick answer (my finger is hovering over the "submit order" button  ). I called but their office was closed.


Looks like they would be up and at 'em this morning doesn't it?!  LOL I know - it's not giving the free lights no matter what. Hope they fix it soon!


----------



## Christine_MO

It looks like the two specials can't be combined.  After adding one case and the light you will need to update the cart (next to the blue checkout button). It will add a discount below the subtotal.


----------



## maries

I got the discount to show but at the total is adding this in and charging me double.  I am on the phone now with customer service trying to get info.  She confirmed we could use both.  Will post when I get answers.  Stay tuned.


----------



## maries

Per the customer service rep said they are aware of the issues and working on it.  You can place the order and call them with the order number and they will make the adjustment.

I got the free light and used the V-day special half off the 2nd cover.

Happy shopping!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi everyone.

We are aware of the issues concerning the promotional codes and are actively working to fix them.  If you are having trouble getting the GHD free e-Luminator in conjunction with the Valentine's Day promo, we currently have our IT dept working on the problem. We will announce on KB when this problem is fixed. 

If you already placed an order and the total was incorrect please contact our customer service department.  They are manually fixing the orders while we figure out the technical issues behind the scenes.

Please stay tuned.


----------



## kari

Yayyy I'm ready and waiting.  So what's everyone getting??!


----------



## maries

I ordered the red Capital Jacket and the NY Dog Behind the Door.  I couldn't resist the cute little puppy butt.  

Snowed in here today so the highlight of my day!


----------



## rittsi

I got a green platform jacket & purple m-skin. I've been having trouble deciding between those two covers for awhile now so it seemed like the perfect opportunity to just get both.  I actually asked my husband first if he wanted a cover for his Ipad but he's set for life with one cover. So I guess it's just a gift for me. 

I ended up placing an order and calling M-edge customer service to adjust the total.


----------



## Lilith

I just ordered my new Capital case for travel in the same Mocha as my Go case.  I got the travel light free with no problem - looks like the glitch is fixed.
Thank you, M-edge for a great promotion.  
Lilith


----------



## [email protected]

Hey everyone.

The cart should be working properly now with both promos applying correctly. Please remember the following...

To get the free light, you must order something else with the light, making sure to add the light into the cart. Only 1 free light per person.

To get the VDay discount, you must order at least two items (not including the free light) and the 50% discount will apply to the lower priced item.
To get both promos, you will need to place at least 3 items (including the light) into the cart.
We will be going back through all the orders placed this morning and correcting them, but please feel free to contact us!
Thank you all for your patience and understanding while we fixed this!


----------



## Alicia P

I placed my order without a problem & went with free shipping too. Got a leisure jacket for outside with the kids reading, some screen protectors and of course my free light (Thank you M-Edge)!


----------



## TabbyMom

Well...I thought I had things all figure out until it was time to actually send the order in.  I have a really sill question.  What *IS* the New Yorker magazine that is on the front of these covers?  Why would I want to advertise their magazine on my kindle? (I actually like one is why I am asking)  Is it a magazine with some liberal bent or right wing opinion to it? I just want to know who I am advertising for before I buy one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

TabbyMom said:


> Well...I thought I had things all figure out until it was time to actually send the order in. I have a really sill question. What *IS* the New Yorker magazine that is on the front of these covers? Why would I want to advertise their magazine on my kindle? (I actually like one is why I am asking) Is it a magazine with some liberal bent or right wing opinion to it? I just want to know who I am advertising for before I buy one.


Tabby, here's a quote from Wikipedia: _The New Yorker is an American magazine of reportage, commentary, criticism, essays, fiction, satire, cartoons and poetry published by Condé Nast Publications. Starting as a weekly in the mid-1920s, the magazine is now published forty-seven times per year, with five of these issues covering two-week spans.

Although its reviews and events listings often focus on the cultural life of New York City, The New Yorker has a wide audience outside of New York. It is well known for its commentaries on popular culture and eccentric Americana; its attention to modern fiction by the inclusion of short stories and literary reviews; its rigorous fact checking and copyediting; its journalism on world politics and social issues; and its single-panel cartoons sprinkled throughout each issue._

They also have a web site: newyorker.com


----------



## Guernsey

I ordered a black Latitude case for my husband and a teal Latitude case for my DIL. Their choices. A couple of weeks ago I ordered the Executive in purple and a light for myself. Nice to get the discount and free light today. Thank you, M-Edge!


----------



## TabbyMom

This insanity HAD to stop!  I have FINALLY-after spending my entire day trying to make a decisions- pushed the BUY button!  It is DONE! My husband says I can't come back on here or look at anymore cases now.  hmpft. LOL


----------



## MAGreen

I would have loved to order, but none of the items I wanted are in stock! Grrrr! I hate when that happens!


----------



## kari

TabbyMom said:


> This insanity HAD to stop! I have FINALLY-after spending my entire day trying to make a decisions- pushed the BUY button! It is DONE! My husband says I can't come back on here or look at anymore cases now. hmpft. LOL


LOL!! You didn't say what you bought? Or did I miss it??


----------



## dio_dio

I'm so happy the giveaway is the light .  I got a leisure case for my kindle.  I hope the design-your-own jackets will be available before the 14th (i.e. the promo code still applies).


----------



## Pushka

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> I happen to live in New York City. Glad you had such a great experience visiting us!


thankyou, it was AMAZING. Bryant Park, Rockefeller and Central Park had just started up their ice rinks, and the day we left the Christmas stalls at Bryant Park opened. Can't beat hot popcorn watching the skaters. There is NOTHING like this in Australia. I wanna come back.


----------



## [email protected]

KimberlyinMN said:


> Mine was also a very tight fit. I ended up sending mine back. Why? Well, I didn't like the sharp edges of the plastic being so near my Kindle! If the edges were maybe rounded, I'd feel better about using it. The plastic that is actually against the Kindle's edges is plastic (the "inside" of the mount), but the edges of the mount were sharp. Maybe my fear is unfounded, because it isn't like a person will be scratching the edges against the Kindle. And it isn't like I have small (or any) children who would be playing with the empty case.


In regards to concerns about the mounting system, here is a response from a member of our design team:

The design for the molded mounting system is meant to provide a very low profile (virtually invisible) mount for the Kindle that holds it securely and provides corner protection. The mounting system is designed to have no sharp exposed edges once the Kindle is in place. The "points" of the molded mount are necessary to securely hold the Kindle to minimize the chance of it popping out at undesired times.

The molded mount is made of polycarbonate, which is quite similar in hardness to the Kindle case. We have done many tests with the Kindle, and there is no damage to the device due to installing or removing the Kindle from the mounting system. Polycarbonate is a very durable and flexible plastic that is highly impact resistant. The molded mounting system can be freely flexed back without fear of breaking or scratching your device.

I hope this alleviates some of the concerns.


----------



## sleepy6553

[email protected] said:


> In regards to concerns about the mounting system, here is a response from a member of our design team:
> 
> The design for the molded mounting system is meant to provide a very low profile (virtually invisible) mount for the Kindle that holds it securely and provides corner protection. The mounting system is designed to have no sharp exposed edges once the Kindle is in place. The "points" of the molded mount are necessary to securely hold the Kindle to minimize the chance of it popping out at undesired times.
> 
> The molded mount is made of polycarbonate, which is quite similar in hardness to the Kindle case. We have done many tests with the Kindle, and there is no damage to the device due to installing or removing the Kindle from the mounting system. Polycarbonate is a very durable and flexible plastic that is highly impact resistant. The molded mounting system can be freely flexed back without fear of breaking or scratching your device.
> 
> I hope this alleviates some of the concerns.


Thanks for that explanation. I actually wanted to buy the Executive with molded mounting system yesterday so I could take advantage of the 50% discount. But alas, it was out of stock. Hopefully, when it comes back in stock you will have another sale for those of us who wanted it this time without having to buy 2 (since I already bought 2 yesterday--how many can I possibly need?).


----------



## kari

sleepy6553 said:


> Thanks for that explanation. I actually wanted to buy the Executive with molded mounting system yesterday so I could take advantage of the 50% discount. But alas, it was out of stock. Hopefully, when it comes back in stock you will have another sale for those of us who wanted it this time without having to buy 2 (since I already bought 2 yesterday--how many can I possibly need?).


For K3? They have the black in stock but unfortunately no other colors.


----------



## sleepy6553

kari said:


> For K3? They have the black in stock but unfortunately no other colors.


Yes, for the K3 but I wanted red. I have my eye on another skin. This is truly an addiction.


----------



## kari

sleepy6553 said:


> Yes, for the K3 but I wanted red. I have my eye on another skin. This is truly an addiction.


Yes it is!!


----------



## TabbyMom

kari said:


> LOL!! You didn't say what you bought? Or did I miss it??


Sorry...I forgot to post what I got. I bought the Executive jacket in the apple green and the Patent Leather & Crocodile Embossed amethyst Go jacket...and of course the light...which will be a gift for my mom since I already have one.

I would also like to apologize to everyone at M-Edge and to this board. I would NEVER have asked a simple question about any political affiliation of the New Yorker magazine had I realized the inflamed responses that would have resulted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, 

I'm going to be pruning some threads here, I apologize for any negative impact to your post counts.  I think it is unfair to our sponsor to leave all this off topic discussion in the thread and some of the posts were getting pretty personal.

Thanks for understanding.

Betsy
Accessories Moderator


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

Received my order from _yesterday morning's_ groundhog/valentine's day sale _later that evening_, if you can believe it. Excellent work, M-Edge.

Two things:

1. The printed invoice included with my cover, light and screen protector reflected no discount whatsoever, despite the fact I spoke to customer service that morning and was told the discount had gone through.

2. An additional charge for $29.98 appeared on my order under "Order Disc". No bossy disc was included (nudge, smirk).

"Is that short for Order Discussion?" I thought briefly while squinting. "If so, was I charged $29.98 for _asking_ if my discount had gone through?"

Obviously, $29.98 turned out to be the discount itself misapplied: the once-minus-sign-festooned amount was added by mistake. There was the answer staring at me and pointing: "Order Disc[ount]."

A call to M-Edge verified this instantly. The printed invoice was incorrect because they're in the process of implementing a new system. I was only ever charged the discounted price.

M-Edge rep. explained this has been happening a lot. It looks alarming when you first open the package but is meaningless. If you, dear leerer, have the same thing happen, just ask M-Edge for a corrected invoice and discard the printed version.

Altogether an excellent experience. I'll be fondling my new cover and light throughout the weekend.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Looking at the invoice a second time, I think I know what happened. $29.95 should have been the discount _applied_ to my order. The person or script processing the order must not have recognized the discount code's protocol and added the minus-sign-festooned amount as an additional charge by mistake.
> 
> This should be easy to clear up. Better to have the new cover and light to enjoy over the weekend than receive them a week later with a corrected printed invoice. After all, M-Edge can email the corrected invoice and refund the difference if my CC company has been charged.
> 
> Still a good deal, I say.


The $ amounts listed on the packing lists could be wrong, this is another issue we are working through. Although we apologize for any confusion, please know that the amounts listed on packing lists DO NOT accurately represent what amounts are listed on your order. I personally went through all of the orders from the 2nd and can guarantee that everyone that qualified for the promos was given the correct discount and that the total charged (possibly after a refund was issued on the 2nd) is the correct $ total for each order. But, if anyone has any questions, please feel free to contact us! Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

JackieAtMEdge said:


> The $ amounts listed on the packing lists could be wrong, this is another issue we are working through.


See above: I revised my note to reflect the happy resolution of the issue, and to note that the printed invoice had no effect on the amount actually paid.

I mention this in the event someone else becomes similarly perplexed: Don't worry too much about the printed version of the receipt -- esp. for the duration of the Valentine's Day sale.


----------



## Ctychick

Although I am the happy owner of 3 M-Edge cases, I am somewhat disappointed in their CS. 

I purchased a case on Amazon the day before the Groundhog sale (I pay for Prime, so I try to use it when possible). When I read about the sale just the next day, I emailed CS and asked if they would considering honoring the Light deal for me. Let me say that I would fully understand if they turned me down. I just thought I would give it a shot. I got no reply. Not even a, "Sorry, no can do." Am I disappointed that I missed out on the light deal? Absolutely. But as someone who planned on eventually buying the light when budget permits, along with additional cases in the future, I am a bit turned off for my question not even being acknowledged. I am, after all, an established customer, having purchased one of their products just hours before, albeit via Amazon.

I'll probably buy the light at some point anyway, as I've already invested in the M-Edge "system", but I can't help but be a little sour grapes.


----------



## rittsi

My Valentine/Groundhog's day order arrived today. Not only do I love the jacket and skin, but I'm really impressed with the speedy delivery. I don't think I've had something arrive from the US this quickly before.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

While I understand you are disappointed in not hearing a response from your email, I don't think that you should have "sour grapes" over this promotion. It was announced on January 27th - which is obviously more than a day before Groundhog's Day. Since all of the M-Edge promotions (coupons, etc.) are only for purchases via their website, I don't think they would have honored the promotion when an item was purchased at Amazon. You could have ordered a cover from them on the promotion day to get the free light and then just sent the other cover back to Amazon when it arrived.



Ctychick said:


> Although I am the happy owner of 3 M-Edge cases, I am somewhat disappointed in their CS.
> 
> I purchased a case on Amazon the day before the Groundhog sale (I pay for Prime, so I try to use it when possible). When I read about the sale just the next day, I emailed CS and asked if they would considering honoring the Light deal for me. Let me say that I would fully understand if they turned me down. I just thought I would give it a shot. I got no reply. Not even a, "Sorry, no can do." Am I disappointed that I missed out on the light deal? Absolutely. But as someone who planned on eventually buying the light when budget permits, along with additional cases in the future, I am a bit turned off for my question not even being acknowledged. I am, after all, an established customer, having purchased one of their products just hours before, albeit via Amazon.
> 
> I'll probably buy the light at some point anyway, as I've already invested in the M-Edge "system", but I can't help but be a little sour grapes.


----------



## AmusedDiva

KimberlyinMN said:


> While I understand you are disappointed in not hearing a response from your email, I don't think that you should have "sour grapes" over this promotion. It was announced on January 27th - which is obviously more than a day before Groundhog's Day. Since all of the M-Edge promotions (coupons, etc.) are only for purchases via their website, I don't think they would have honored the promotion when an item was purchased at Amazon. You could have ordered a cover from them on the promotion day to get the free light and then just sent the other cover back to Amazon when it arrived.


Oh that was a great suggestion! They also have to pay Amazon a either a flat monthly fee or .99 each sale, depending on their contract. So it does cost them to sell through Amazon.

I just ordered the lights, and they arrived today. I also had a packing slip that was incorrect, it added the discount in, not subtract it. One fast call to CS explained it all. I also checked my CC, and I was charged the correct amount.

I am very happy with this company.


----------



## [email protected]

Today is the last day to enter our Contest for Troops! Do you have a family member, spouse, or close friend serving in the military overseas? We’re giving away a FREE e-reader accessory to the winner of this question! The winning contestant will need to supply us with an APO/FPO address to qualify.

Why would your family member, spouse, or friend overseas like a FREE M-Edge Accessory?

Contest ends 11:59 PM EST 2/4/2011


Feel free to post your answer here on the boards.  We will gather the responses from our various social media outlets and a winner will be chosen.


----------



## Ctychick

I _never _said I was sour grapes over the promotion. In fact, I even said that I would understand if they said "no" and that I would "just give it a shot." I was actually very careful in how I worded my post so as to avoid a reply like this one. The promotion itself was great. I was sour grapes because_ I didn't get a reply to my email_ regarding the promotion, and that as a consumer of their products, I should expect an acknowledgment of my request regardless of what the outcome was.

I had not been around the boards recently so didn't realize there were teasers leading up to promo. I only saw a post about it on the actual day of the sale. It was my misunderstanding, and I'm still kicking myself that I missed it.

I should add that M-Edge did reply to me today and apologized for not getting back to me sooner. I'm off now to join their Facebook group and whatever email lists they have so that I don't miss another promo.



KimberlyinMN said:


> While I understand you are disappointed in not hearing a response from your email, I don't think that you should have "sour grapes" over this promotion. It was announced on January 27th - which is obviously more than a day before Groundhog's Day. Since all of the M-Edge promotions (coupons, etc.) are only for purchases via their website, I don't think they would have honored the promotion when an item was purchased at Amazon. You could have ordered a cover from them on the promotion day to get the free light and then just sent the other cover back to Amazon when it arrived.


----------



## jd78

After going through several cases, I've ordered my first M-Edge case. I ended up ordering the Latitude with the new molded mounting system. I'm kind of kicking myself for not making the decision two days earlier to take advantage of the free light. I ended ordering the light anyways and used the 50% BOGO code. Free is obviously better than half, but I guess that's what I get for being indecisive.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

kari said:


> Wow, that is awesome that you got your shipment in 2 days.


I'll say it one last time: My shipment came _on the evening of the day I placed the order_. That's never happened to me before in over a decade of online purchases -- not even when I had to pay for same-day delivery. I have no idea how M-Edge managed to do it.


----------



## rittsi

kari said:


> Wow, that is awesome that you got your shipment in 2 days. Did you have to pay for shipping? Mine still is not here and I'm only 4 hours away from them. Looks like delivery will be Monday at the earliest. Granted I chose the free shipping option, but it's really the service they use that is the problem (Smartpost sucks and I do not recommend it to anyone!!). Normal cheapo USPS shipping would have gotten here sooner than this roundabout method that took it further north before sending it south where it needs to go.


I only had one shipping option (paid shipping via Fedex) because I live in Europe. I expected my package to arrive next week. It's nice to hear that I'm not the only one who have had their order arrive sooner than expected.

I'm personally not a fan of USPS as it means our local mail carrier has to deliver it (not reliable). I had two Etsy purchases in December shipped via USPS and they both got lost after being flown to Belgium. I was fortunate that the sellers shipped my purchases again, but to compare, one package only arrived this week, which is two _months_ after I ordered it. After such a disappointing service it's nice to finally have something arrive so quickly. 

I've already told hubby that M-edge gets my vote for any new case/cover purchases.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

Sorry to hear that, Kari! I've been carrying mine everywhere; I'd had a sleeve before and didn't realize how much more I would read my Kindle when it wore a light and book-styled cover. I'll use them in your honor for the next few days.



kari said:


> I don't know either. I ordered Wed. morning but it didn't even actually go out until Thursday. Did you pay for shipping or take the free option?


I took the $6.00 shipping option. There's an uncaught thief in or just outside my building -- someone who likes to pose as the recipient of packages -- so I always arrange to have things delivered to my office, and usually by FedEx and UPS.

This was the first time FedEx has ever delivered on the day I placed the order, so I don't credit them completely. The speed of M-Edge's work must have been what made the difference: They'd already processed and shipped my order by 1:00 p.m., when I called to ask about the details.

It seems as though they were determined to process the Groundhog Day orders ASAP -- perhaps because of the volume, and perhaps because of the minor glitch Jaime told us about. Jackie mentioned giving special attention to those orders to make sure the discount was applied (see above), so perhaps that worked in my favor. What I'd prefer to think is that M-Edge tends to have excellent customer service.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I got my Medge today as well! I LOVE it. I LOVE the molded mounting system and will do a full review with pictures and everything later today.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

Kari:

They charged you the correct amount; only the printed invoice is incorrect.  See the exchange on the previous page.

Glad you received your cover.  I'd also poll random people in your area before deciding never to take the cover outside.  When I visiting in San Antonio a few years back, my girlfriend's mother had back issues of literary magazines lying around and I sometimes took the New Yorker with me to an amazing cafe on King's Highway.  No one ever bothered me there.  The few times I ever got into trouble in Texas were when people had a problem with the way I talked and looked, and that could have happened anywhere.

I hate the idea that people could be dissuaded from buying M-Edge covers out of fear.


----------



## maries

Is the Valentine's Day sale over?


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

maries said:


> Is the Valentine's Day sale over?


No, but the Groundhog's Day sale is over -- the V. Day sale is ongoing. You can still get the second cover for half off using the code, but I _believe_ the free eLuminator2 is no longer included.

Try it and see: Put a cover in your shopping cart, apply the code in the upper left corner of M-Edge's website, add another cover and see if you still get a prompt to add the free light.


----------



## maries

I didn't see the code on the we site anymore.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

The discount code is SHOPVDAY11.  I just tried it for you, Marie, and it still works.

One thing to keep in mind:  if you buy two items with different prices, the lower price will always be the discounted one.


----------



## maries

Thanks!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

Any time!


----------



## Jaasy

I've had my medge book light a while but put it away due to the frequency of changing batteries.  I only get about 4 to 6 hrs of use.  I recently started using it again and I'm wondering if this is normal or do I have a defective light?

I really love the light but I've been going through a battery a night!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

What kind of batteries are you using?  I hope you've switched to rechargeables, particularly eneloops with a USB charger.  

I only just received my light this weekend, but I've been rereading Swann's Way (now called The Way by Swann's) all weekend and haven't had to recharge.  I'm a hundred pages in and the battery hasn't died.  

You might think a hundred pages is nothing, but remember:  We're talking about Proust!


----------



## Jaasy

I'm using duracell AAA.  If I keep running through batteries like this, I guess I can switch to rechargeables...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

In lieu of any sort of dedicated e-reader light, I use a headband LED light.....bright convenient with very long battery life.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Happy Monday everyone! We have some exciting news for our applicants of our Contest for Troops question! We will be gifting each of the entries with a FREE Latitude Jacket and e-Luminator and sending this gift to their loved one overseas!

Thanks everyone for your entries! We are happy to send these to our brave men and women overseas!

Best,
The M-Edge Team


----------



## jd78

jd78 said:


> After going through several cases, I've ordered my first M-Edge case. I ended up ordering the Latitude with the new molded mounting system. I'm kind of kicking myself for not making the decision two days earlier to take advantage of the free light. I ended ordering the light anyways and used the 50% BOGO code. Free is obviously better than half, but I guess that's what I get for being indecisive.


Looks like my order is being shipped today. I got a tracking #, but it hasn't updated yet. I was wondering if anyone could tell me where M-Edge ships from?

Thanks,

JD


----------



## AmusedDiva

jd78 said:


> Looks like my order is being shipped today. I got a tracking #, but it hasn't updated yet. I was wondering if anyone could tell me where M-Edge ships from?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JD


My M Edge order for covers came from WV. They were not bought with a promo....I ordered them the week before the promo started. 

My lights, which I ordered on Ground Hog Day, came from Odenton MD...which is about 8 miles from me.


----------



## jd78

AmusedDiva said:


> My M Edge order for covers came from WV. They were not bought with a promo....I ordered them the week before the promo started.
> 
> My lights, which I ordered on Ground Hog Day, came from Odenton MD...which is about 8 miles from me.


Thanks. My tracking info updated last night and shows it shipped from WV with an estimated delivery on the 15th (I didn't know they brought back the Pony Express). 
I'm starting to really wish the Latitude with the molding mounting system was available on Amazon, I'd have it tomorrow.


----------



## TabbyMom

Yeah. I think mine is taking the slow boat also.  It was shipped from WV also. Most things come MUCH faster these days. I was surprised.  Mine isn't scheduled to arrive until around the 12th.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

TabbyMom said:


> Yeah. I think mine is taking the slow boat also. It was shipped from WV also. Most things come MUCH faster these days. I was surprised. Mine isn't scheduled to arrive until around the 12th.


The FedEx SmartPost shipping (if that is how this is coming) really frustrates me. FedEx will take its sweet time in bringing the package to a main USPS hub in Sioux Falls. THEN, the postal service takes up to a week to get the package from Sioux Falls to my home town (which is a little town in Minnesota that is up by Fargo). The drive itself is only 4 hours if I left my house and drove via the interstate without any bathroom stops.


----------



## jd78

KimberlyinMN said:


> The FedEx SmartPost shipping (if that is how this is coming) really frustrates me. FedEx will take its sweet time in bringing the package to a main USPS hub in Sioux Falls. THEN, the postal service takes up to a week to get the package from Sioux Falls to my home town (which is a little town in Minnesota that is up by Fargo). The drive itself is only 4 hours if I left my house and drove via the interstate without any bathroom stops.


Yup, it's Smartpost. It seems like a long time considering its not even going cross country (WV to TX). I realize I opted for the free, but slow option and this is no way a knock against M-Edge. I even re-checked their shipping prices, and they are pretty reasonable... I guess I'm just spoiled by Amazon free two-day with price and only $4 for overnight.

Update: My package made to another stop and the delivery date has been updated to 2/14. I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

jd78 said:


> Yup, it's Smartpost. It seems like a long time considering its not even going cross country (WV to TX). I realize I opted for the free, but slow option and this is no way a knock against M-Edge. I even re-checked their shipping prices, and they are pretty reasonable... I guess I'm just spoiled by Amazon free two-day with price and only $4 for overnight.
> 
> Update: My package made to another stop and the delivery date has been updated to 2/14. I guess that's a good sign.


I do have to say that this is one time when I'm thankful that I have a REALLY bad memory. I typically forget that I am even waiting for something to show up. So when it DOES show up, it's like Christmas.  (Although this only works if I'm not in dire need of whatever it is that I ordered. So if I already have a cover for my Kindle, then I probably would forget that I'm waiting for this.) I'm also spoiled by Amazon's Prime. I have saved SO much money with Prime because I don't have to add things to my order to get to the "free shipping". LOL


----------



## BlondeStylus

I just received the Crackled Gold M-Edge Cover today.  It's gorgeous without being too loud.
THe interior is micro suede and soft to the touch.  It also has the pocket for the M-Edge Light.
I have the light but am thinking of investing in a rechargable battery.  You gals who like a little
bling, check out the Crackled Gold or Silver Covers.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

BlondStylus said:


> I just received the Crackled Gold M-Edge Cover today. It's gorgeous without being too loud.
> THe interior is micro suede and soft to the touch. It also has the pocket for the M-Edge Light.
> I have the light but am thinking of investing in a rechargable battery. You gals who like a little
> bling, check out the Crackled Gold or Silver Covers.


LALALALALALA I am NOT listening...  That cracked silver appeals to the bling side of me.


----------



## BlondeStylus

KimberlyinMN said:


> LALALALALALA I am NOT listening...  That cracked silver appeals to the bling side of me.


Sorry Kimberly. LOL It's really worth it. I LOVVVVVVVVE it!


----------



## AmusedDiva

BlondStylus said:


> I just received the Crackled Gold M-Edge Cover today. It's gorgeous without being too loud.
> THe interior is micro suede and soft to the touch. It also has the pocket for the M-Edge Light.
> I have the light but am thinking of investing in a rechargable battery. You gals who like a little
> bling, check out the Crackled Gold or Silver Covers.


OK.....after you posted this I had to check it out. I love it! I think I want one.


----------



## sleepy6553

AmusedDiva said:


> OK.....after you posted this I had to check it out. I love it! I think I want one.


I'm thinking the same thing. Have to get a new cover to go with my new light that's coming this week! The cover I ordered is for protection at the beach, so won't need the light there. Wonder if the crackled silver would look nice with the Turbulent Dreams skin I already have.










I also just ordered the Patent Leather Amethyst cover to take advantage of the Valentine's sale. Both of these covers will look great with the Turbulent Dreams, I think. If not, I can sell one. Now I have 3 covers (1 already lighted) and 2 water resistant covers, and one light. I'm a shopaholic!


----------



## AmusedDiva

Sleepy, that skin looks yummy with the silver cover. I love purple and grays/silver.  Stunning combo.


----------



## JenB

I like the Metro Portfolio.  Is there a chance it will come out in additional colors?  Just not wanting a plain black case.

Also, any chance the Guardian is going to be made for the K3?

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## Ctychick

sleepy6553 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. Have to get a new cover to go with my new light that's coming this week! The cover I ordered is for protection at the beach, so won't need the light there. Wonder if the crackled silver would look nice with the Turbulent Dreams skin I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just ordered the Patent Leather Amethyst cover to take advantage of the Valentine's sale. Both of these covers will look great with the Turbulent Dreams, I think. If not, I can sell one. Now I have 3 covers (1 already lighted) and 2 water resistant covers, and one light. I'm a shopaholic!


WOW!! The metallic is GORGEOUS! I would order that one in a flash (gold, actually) if it came in a flip version. (Hint, hint!!!)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Hey M-Edge!!  It's February 11th, are you close to introducing the Design Your Own cover feature yet??


----------



## LisaMT

I just ordered the e-Luminator and Leisure jacket for my kindle 3 and saved $9.99 by using SHOPVDAY11.  Found the promo code on www.retailmenot.com/view/medgestore.com.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Have you ever wondered which jacket style your device would love? Take our new Style Guide quiz to find out! Visit our Facebookhttp://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories page and just click "Style Guide" on the tab located on the left of the page. Which jacket style are you?


----------



## Mauires

I have a question about the K3 Latitude Jackets.  In September 2010, I ordered and received a navy blue K3 Latitude Jacket.  The fabric that made up the outside of the Latitude Jacket was ripstop nylon.  This past week I ordered and received a red K3 Latitude Jacket, and I was very disappointed to find that the exterior is now made up of a stiff, cheap-feeling, type of nylon fabric.  I see on the M-Edge website that there K2 Latitude Jackets on sale that are made using the ripstop nylon.  Will the K2 Latitude Jacket fit my K3?


----------



## jd78

jd78 said:


> After going through several cases, I've ordered my first M-Edge case. I ended up ordering the Latitude with the new molded mounting system. I'm kind of kicking myself for not making the decision two days earlier to take advantage of the free light. I ended ordering the light anyways and used the 50% BOGO code. Free is obviously better than half, but I guess that's what I get for being indecisive.


I received my K3 Latitude with the new molded mounting system today. I really like it. It's got a really nice feel to it and the quality is top notch. I know someone mentioned that it's not the "ripstop" nylon used on the K2 Latitude case. I don't know if it is or it isn't, but the quality of this nylon appears to be really good. I'm no fabric expert, but I do own two Timbuk2 messenger bags and 1 sleeve and the nylon on the K3 Latitude appears and feels very similar to the "ballistic" nylon used by Timbuk2.

I only have three suggestions or nit picks with the case:

1. *Offer more colors*. Of the colors that you currently offered, I probably would have ended up with black, but probably would have strongly considered the blue or red as well.

2. *Larger or expandable from pocket*. I knew going in from reading other reviews that the front pocket was not very big, but at least big enough to carry the cable, but it would be nice if it could holder a little more.

3. *Reversible zipper pullers*. I have not read a review or comment that mentions this, and I am kind of shocked. Being able to have the pullers available on the other side when folding the cover behind the back would make zipping it secure much easier. Right now it's a little bit of a chore, and it seems like this would be an easy upgrade and would improve on something that is an advertised feature.


----------



## jenny1983

Mauires said:


> I have a question about the K3 Latitude Jackets. In September 2010, I ordered and received a navy blue K3 Latitude Jacket. The fabric that made up the outside of the Latitude Jacket was ripstop nylon. This past week I ordered and received a red K3 Latitude Jacket, and I was very disappointed to find that the exterior is now made up of a stiff, cheap-feeling, type of nylon fabric. I see on the M-Edge website that there K2 Latitude Jackets on sale that are made using the ripstop nylon. Will the K2 Latitude Jacket fit my K3?


I agree with you on the fabric on the new K3 Latitude jacket - it's some type of shiny nylon which looks cheap and is unpleasant to touch. I also ordered one in red and found that it kept slipping through my fingers, so I've put it aside for now. The scans on M-Edge website for this cover clearly show an entirely different fabric and I was very disappointed that they show a different fabric on their website than what they actually deliver.

I also purchased a Latitude jacket with the new mounting system and this one also unfortunately is made of the shiny nylon.

I believe that the K2 is a bit larger than the K3, so a K3 probably would not fit a K2 case.


----------



## jd78

After several days of using the Latitude jacket, I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. Quality wise, it's great and I have no complaints. Functionally, it's just not for me. Folding it back and holding it like that was not comfortable and I could get used to it. It also took more time than it should to fold it back and zip it secure. However, I really like the e-luminator so I wanted to give some other M-Edge cases a try. I went to Best Buy and picked up the Trip Jacket and the Go Jacket to test it out.

Trip Jacket - Instantly did not like it. Folding it back and holding it did not seem very comfortable and the strap only appears to be good to hold the front closed and not when it's folded back.

Go Jacket - I really like this with the exception of the four point mounting system. It was comfortable to hold and I like the position of the e-luminator. I have no idea if M-Edge has any plans to release the Go Jacket with the new molded mounting system, but if they do that would make it close to the perfect cover for me.

With that in mind, I've ordered the Incipio Kaddy Cover. It's like the Go Jacket, but with Ripstop Nylon, and a different mounting system. I'll give it a shot and compare the two.

I really, really, want to like the Go Jacket and for the most part I do, but I don't think I can keep it with it's current mounting system. I'm hoping our resident M-Edge rep can tell us whether or not the Go Jacket is getting the new mounting system any time soon.

Thanks,

JD


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Hmmmm... You know what would be nice about the Latitude is if there was an extra light pocket on the bottom but the other side. If it has the new mounting system, you could turn the Latitude over so that the "cover" is on the right side. Then if you zip it partially closed, you'd have a place for your hand slide in to hold it AND you could still use the e-luminator.

_Sigh... I still miss my purple leather Prodigy cover for my K2..._

Edited to add: I've got nasty cold and am under the influence of Nyquil. So... maybe my thoughts are as coherent as they should be.


----------



## [email protected]

KimberlyinMN said:


> Hmmmm... You know what would be nice about the Latitude is if there was an extra light pocket on the bottom but the other side. If it has the new mounting system, you could turn the Latitude over so that the "cover" is on the right side. Then if you zip it partially closed, you'd have a place for your hand slide in to hold it AND you could still use the e-luminator.
> 
> _Sigh... I still miss my purple leather Prodigy cover for my K2..._
> 
> Edited to add: I've got nasty cold and am under the influence of Nyquil. So... maybe my thoughts are as coherent as they should be.


This is a very cool idea. Im going to pass it along this feedback to our PD team.


----------



## JenB

Re-asking since my questions seemed to get lost:

Is there any chance the Metro will get made in other colors?

Any plans for the Guardian for the K3?

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## kwajkat

Just recieved the Metro portfolio for K3 from Amazon today. While I like it, there are three design issues I have with it. 

1. The straps that hold the Kindle in are to straight up and they don't hold my K3 in as well as the other cases. They just need to be angled more.

2. With the width of the case either a handle on the spine or a couple of rings to hold a strap would make it better to carry around with.

3. There is no slot for the light.  I am thinking the designers figured you could slide it behind the kindle. However since the straps don't hold the kindle in without falling out, that is not an option.

4. A 5x8 notepad just fits in this case. While it just fits, I would like to see it just a smudge bigger. I have not found a smaller pad without a spiral ring. 

Having said all that, I have to say I really like the concept behind this case.  Like Jen I would also have liked to have a choice of colors (blue is my choice).  I do miss the real leather options. The odor on these fake ones is overpowering at times. Having asthma, makes these cases almost unusable for a couple of weeks until the odor works it's way out. I think not encasing them in plastic would help with eliminating the odor.


----------



## maries

kwajkat said:


> I do miss the real leather options. The odor on these fake ones is overpowering at times. Having asthma, makes these cases almost unusable for a couple of weeks until the odor works it's way out. I think not encasing them in plastic would help with eliminating the odor.


Sorry your case has so many issues. I agree great concept on cases but poor choice of materials. DOES THE SMELL EVER GO AWAY? My Capital case is still in a drawer (out of the plastic) and every time I open that drawer I feel like I am inhaling toxic fumes.


----------



## [email protected]

kwajkat said:


> Just recieved the Metro portfolio for K3 from Amazon today. While I like it, there are three design issues I have with it.
> 
> 1. The straps that hold the Kindle in are to straight up and they don't hold my K3 in as well as the other cases. They just need to be angled more.
> 
> 2. With the width of the case either a handle on the spine or a couple of rings to hold a strap would make it better to carry around with.
> 
> 3. There is no slot for the light. I am thinking the designers figured you could slide it behind the kindle. However since the straps don't hold the kindle in without falling out, that is not an option.
> 
> 4. A 5x8 notepad just fits in this case. While it just fits, I would like to see it just a smudge bigger. I have not found a smaller pad without a spiral ring.
> 
> Having said all that, I have to say I really like the concept behind this case. Like Jen I would also have liked to have a choice of colors (blue is my choice). I do miss the real leather options. The odor on these fake ones is overpowering at times. Having asthma, makes these cases almost unusable for a couple of weeks until the odor works it's way out. I think not encasing them in plastic would help with eliminating the odor.


Thanks for the feedback! I did want to let you know that there are two light pockets in the Metro Portfolio customized for use in left or right-handed mode. I took some quick photos to show you both.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5456458870/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5455847179/in/photostream/

Hope this helps!

Jaime


----------



## [email protected]

JenB said:


> Re-asking since my questions seemed to get lost:
> 
> Is there any chance the Metro will get made in other colors?
> 
> Any plans for the Guardian for the K3?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jen


We are always looking for input and I will pass these requests along to PD but at this time I have gotten no indication that additional colors will be added to the Metro line. Nor have I heard any news about a Guardian for Kindle 3.


----------



## kwajkat

Thanks Jamie, I totally missed those light pockets. I thought it was unusual for no light pockets.  Now if the straps holding the kindle in would hold it in I would be happy with this design concept. You can see in your photos how they curve up. that is where the problem is. While they look pretty curved it is too much of a curve and doesn't hold the kindle in securely like the other cases do. I miss the the little strip of leather(?) on the strap. It makes it handy to move the strap on and off. 

Maries: Yes the smell does go away after a few weeks. I have had the purple zipper case which was overpowering. I couldn't even have it in the same room with me. After 3-4 weeks I was able to have it near me. Although after several months there is a real faint smell still there if you put it up close to your nose. With the real leather cases there wasn't the chemical smell. And I really miss the real leather cases.


----------



## mlewis78

maries said:


> Sorry your case has so many issues. I agree great concept on cases but poor choice of materials. DOES THE SMELL EVER GO AWAY? My Capital case is still in a drawer (out of the plastic) and every time I open that drawer I feel like I am inhaling toxic fumes.


I wouldn't expect the odor to go away unless you air it out (not in a drawer). Just my 2 cents, and I don't represent M-Edge.


----------



## Meemo

maries said:


> Sorry your case has so many issues. I agree great concept on cases but poor choice of materials. DOES THE SMELL EVER GO AWAY? My Capital case is still in a drawer (out of the plastic) and every time I open that drawer I feel like I am inhaling toxic fumes.


Unless your drawer is made of cedar, I wouldn't expect the smell to go away while it's in there.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the feedback.  I'm going to look into these odor issues further.  Please stay tuned.


----------



## [email protected]

For those of you experiencing smelly jackets, please contact our customer service department and they may be able to help you or replace your jacket.


----------



## chilady1

Jaime - any news on the "Create you own M-ege Covers"?  I have been waiting for this to come out and haven't heard much about it since the initial news.


----------



## [email protected]

chilady1 said:


> Jaime - any news on the "Create you own M-ege Covers"? I have been waiting for this to come out and haven't heard much about it since the initial news.


I can tell you it is _very_ soon.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

[email protected] said:


> I can tell you it is _very_ soon.


Jaime, I'm glad to hear that it will be _very_ soon, I too an SO anxious for this feature. Only 3 days left in February!


----------



## BlondeStylus

This is my MEdge crackled gold cover.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

You can see where the light slides into the pocket.

It's not warped. The light is just uneven. lol It has a gray
microsuede lining as the others do.


----------



## Alicia P

I have a Go Jacket in crocodile embossed amethyst and it was a rather smelly when I got it (about a month ago). I sat it on our dresser for a few days & that didn't help much so I just started using it and the smell has gone away. If I put it right up to my nose and inhale deep I can still smell it a little. I also have a Platform Jacket in apple green and that too had a bit of a smell when I got it, although it was not as strong and went away much faster.


----------



## Barbiedull

[email protected] said:


> I can tell you it is _very_ soon.


 Jaime, I have noticed that most of the covers for Dx have been clearanced. Does M-edge intend to stop making Dx covers entirely? Dx is still "current", but it is getting impossible to buy accessories for it.


----------



## [email protected]

We know many of you were expecting to hear about the launch of MyEdge, M-Edge's new customized cover website, by today. However, we are still working through some last minute details in preparation for the launch. We appreciate that some of you have been waiting very patiently to design your own covers and we're sorry that we could not release MyEdge in February. The good news: the launch is still very close! We are busy making sure that the MyEdge designer experience will be seamless and simple for all our customers. Please bear with us as we sprint to the finish line on this project!

The following link shows a behind-the-scenes photo of some of the artists' designs that will be included in the Style Library.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150103668666947&set=a.209276626946.133097.190018231946&theater#!/photo.php?fbid=10150103650246947&set=a.209276626946.133097.190018231946&theater&pid=6588719&id=190018231946

What do you think?


----------



## [email protected]

Check out this great blog about using your e-reader for social media and enter to win a free Cambridge Jacket for Kindle 3 and an e-Luminator Booklight by visiting: http://marianlibrarian.com/


----------



## maries

Thanks for the preview.  Very nice!  Will you have options for the type of mounting system?  If not, what type will these be?


----------



## [email protected]

maries said:


> Thanks for the preview. Very nice! Will you have options for the type of mounting system? If not, what type will these be?


The MyEdge Jackets will have a four-point mounting system with corner straps and pockets.


----------



## [email protected]

For the rest of the week, we will posting clues/images that will lead to a reveal of a brand new product Monday.

Today's clue: This lightweight accessory will have you reading for hours!

Photo: http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories?ref=ts#!/photo.php?fbid=10150104728131947&set=a.209276626946.133097.190018231946&theater

Happy guessing!


----------



## Pushka

Bookstand


----------



## [email protected]

It's time for Clue #2 leading to our new product launch this Monday!

Clue: You'll love to touch this new product!

Photo: http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150105435841947&set=a.209276626946.133097.190018231946&theater

Any guesses?


----------



## Phildeeze

I like the whole line of M-Edge covers. I especially like the Executive! The optional light fits so perfectly with the case making it a great replacement for amazon's official lighted kindle cover. Although I still prefer the amazon cover I strongly recommend the M-Edge Executive to my blog visitors who are looking for something with a detachable light.


----------



## Pushka

I am looking forward to trying out the new mounting system.  I really like having a clean look to the kindle.  I see some people are thinking that your mystery object has something to do with the nook, but the U shape on photo 2 is much wider than the nook U.  I am sticking with a bookstand guess.


----------



## [email protected]

Our third and final clue before Monday's product reveal: This product utilizes paper clip technology.

Photo: http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories?ref=ts#!/photo.php?fbid=10150106123181947&set=a.209276626946.133097.190018231946&theater

Looking forward to Monday!


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

For those of you who have purchased an M-Edge jacket with the new molded mounting system, what do you think about it? Do you prefer the molded mounting system to the four corner straps?


----------



## RiddleMeThis

M-Edge Accessories said:


> For those of you who have purchased an M-Edge jacket with the new molded mounting system, what do you think about it? Do you prefer the molded mounting system to the four corner straps?


Yes, yes yes yes yes YES!!!!


----------



## Ctychick

Just got back from 4 days at an indoor water park with my kids. I braved the chaos with Kindle in hand, snug as a bug and DRY in my M-Edge Leisure Case!!  I just posted details in another thread. I've linked you up if you want more on how I was loving my Leisure Case. My post is the first reply after the original post.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,55607.msg944394.html#msg944394


----------



## ValeriGail

Which M-Edge cases have the new mounting system?


----------



## [email protected]

As promised, we have an exciting NEW product to announce today! Were you able to guess from the photos and riddles last week? Introducing, the e-Luminator Touch! This touch activated booklight brings night reading to a new level!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150108197831947&set=a.209276626946.133097.190018231946&theater

Check out the full press release here:

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110307005652/en/M-Edge-Accessories-Announces-Release-Touch-Activated-e-Luminator-E-reader


----------



## Barbiedull

[email protected] said:


> As promised, we have an exciting NEW product to announce today! Were you able to guess from the photos and riddles last week? Introducing, the e-Luminator Touch! This touch activated booklight brings night reading to a new level!


 Are you planning to make one for the Dx?


----------



## LibbyD

[email protected] said:


> As promised, we have an exciting NEW product to announce today! Were you able to guess from the photos and riddles last week? Introducing, the e-Luminator Touch! This touch activated booklight brings night reading to a new level!


It looks nice, and I'm sure those with graphite models will appreciate the color option. I would have been concerned about the touch off-on being accidentally activated when it's jostled in my handbag or elsewhere, but the timer solves that problem -- though I wish the timer would shut the light off sooner. Back to the plus side: I am happy to see the "paper clip technology". It will make the light more versatile. Good work, M-edge, as usual.

Two questions, Jaime:

1. Will the new mounting system be available in a cover for K2?

2. When will the design-your-own cover be available?


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Barbiedull said:


> Are you planning to make one for the Dx?


They say in their press release the the new eluminator works with the DX.


----------



## Barbiedull

RiddleMeThis said:


> They say in their press release the the new eluminator works with the DX.


 Thanks for pointing that out. I skimmed the beginning of the article, but didn't read far enough.


----------



## SamIam

RiddleMeThis said:


> They say in their press release the the new eluminator works with the DX.


cant wait to see some pics of that one


----------



## Barbiedull

SamIam said:


> cant wait to see some pics of that one


 Unfortunately, they no longer have any DX covers that will WORK with the light...


----------



## Ctychick

Platform/Prodigy in GREEN. What's it like in real life? Is it a very bright green? Thanks!


----------



## Jaasy

M-Edge has excellent customer service.  I sent my ELuminator light back due to excessive battery use and they replaced it even though I've had it for quite some time, I just stop using it.

Thanks M-Edge.


----------



## Ctychick

M-Edge - Will the Platform jackets ever get the new moulding system?

Also - Any chance you'll ever do the "crackled" metallics in a flip-style case? I'm loving the gold!

Can you tell I'm a flip girl?!


----------



## [email protected]

Ctychick said:


> M-Edge - Will the Platform jackets ever get the new moulding system?
> 
> Also - Any chance you'll ever do the "crackled" metallics in a flip-style case? I'm loving the gold!
> 
> Can you tell I'm a flip girl?!


Currently, I have no information that would point to the Platform Jacket getting the mounting system or a metallic Platform but I will do some digging and I'll put the word in to our team. Will keep you posted.


----------



## JenB

I've been meaning to write up a longer review but haven't had a chance yet.  I have the M-Edge Metro Portfolio and have some thoughts about it to share.  

This is the case with the notebook slot and Kindle slot, with pockets behind.

Overall, the case is well-made and fixes the problems I had with the Moleskine notebook/Kindle combo, which is the only other case I know of that allows for this kind of read/take notes kind of setup.  First up, there's pen loops where the Moleskine had none, which is pretty darn silly for a case that fits a notebook.  And the Metro has 2!  They are cleverly placed so that you have to really work to clunk them into the Kindle screen by mangling the case enough to cause other damage.  

Secondly, it is reversible.  Want to read with it on the left and take notes on the right?  Easily done.  What if you only want the occasional note and want it on the right (Or are left handed)?  Takes two seconds to switch it around.

Someone had complained somewhere about the corner straps, so I gave those a good test.  Put Tocelyn in the case, turned it over and gave a good shake.  Yep, fell right out.  Problem is they come at an angle that the Kindle's rounded edges don't really have enough to grab on to.  I'm pretty agnostic on the idea of corner straps in general and they don't bother me.  And to have a final say on the matter, not once during regular use did I have the Kindle fall out while I was carrying it around.  It seems like it should happen more often than it actually did.

Though I do think the molded mounting system is kind of nifty and wouldn't mind if that was used instead.

The notepad you can use (didn't come with one) is a 5x7 legal-style notepad.  I'm pretty choosy about my notebooks, and don't use pads all that often, so I had to go out and buy some.  Got them at the local CVS Pharmacy.  Yellow, ugly things.  I found the top page got rumpled a little easier than I would like, so I hoofed it over to Levenger.  I use their Circa notebooks all the time, but with the rings the one pad style I had wouldn't fit.  However, they do their lovely paper as regular notepads, so I snagged one stack to use.  Now that's nice writing.  The stiffer paper wasn't prone to wrinkling and travels well.  I recommend using a higher quality notepad and/or one with a stiff cover you can flip down.

There are pockets behind both the notepad and the Kindle sides that can hold cards, notes, etc.  They are magnetic closures, so I'd be careful with anything that might not like that (such as credit cards)--keep those away from the outer edge, just in case.  I haven't piled too much into the pockets, but they seem quite capable of all the bits and bobs I may want to bring.  

This is not really a read in bed holding with one hand kind of case.  You use this when you want to set it on the table or lapdesk and write notes.  It does not fold back, but it lays perfectly flat for full use of Kindle and notepad.

Now comes the things I don't like.  

First of all, it's pretty bulky.  That's inevitable, given what it tries to do, but I need to plan for a bigger bag when using it.  Secondly, it only comes in black.  Those geniuses at M-Edge have all those pretty colors available to them (cough, ahem, PURPLE!) but chose just black.  Mean.  Though the black is a nice, deep black.  It's just not purple!  Ok, moving on.

It really would like to have a handle of some sort.  In a perfect world, it would have a thin, cross-body-long detachable strap so it could be a quick carry bag.  But any kind of handle would make it easier to carry around in general.

One last observation:  My friend who examined it doesn't like how the sides (the ones with the zippers) are "flimsy" and wishes they had more structural integrity.  I'm not sure I agree with that, as it might make writing in it hard, but there it is.

Overall, I like it.  I like it more than I thought I would. 

Jen


----------



## AndySwad

Cannot get this in the uk yet?


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

We're excited to announce the launch of the customizable jacket website, MyEdge! Have fun designing your jackets! Feel free to post screen shots of your designs here! We are excited to see what you design!

We know you are all excited about the MyEdge launch, just remember these two important details:

1. Make sure that your design extends to the solid outer border of the canvas. The inner dotted line simulates the stitching on the jacket, not the outer edge. Images that do not extend to the solid, outer border may print with unwanted white edges.

2. Please refrain from using copyrighted or trademarked artwork. If the ownership of the artwork is questionable, you will be asked to verify ownership or your design could be rejected.

Happy designing!
http://app.medgestore.com/customize/


----------



## Snapping Turtle

Any word on when the graphite e-Luminator 2 will be available again? It must have been very popular to sell out so quickly.

Anxious now, because I have been waiting for the MyEdge covers to be available. Now that it is, I wanted to get the Antique cover my husband has picked out, my new cover (Alice, from the style library, artwork by Yelena Bryksenkova - so beautiful!), and the two graphite lights.

Oh, well. Maybe there will be another discount code or promotion in the meantime...


----------



## Pushka

M-Edge Accessories said:


> We're excited to announce the launch of the customizable jacket website, MyEdge! Have fun designing your jackets! Feel free to post screen shots of your designs here!
> Happy designing!
> http://app.medgestore.com/customize/


Thats it, running off to check it out.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Hi Snapping Turtle!

We launched our new e-Luminator Touch booklight in white first.  So that is why the white is the only available color.  Graphite should be available around the end of the month.  Let us know if you have any other questions!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi everyone,

I was playing around around on the MyEdge site and check out my first creation:










What is everyone else creating?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's mine. You have to imagine the spine on there because these are just my jpeg images of my design. Anybody else designed one yet? Let's see them, please!!


----------



## Pushka

I have struck a busy time at work so my designs are going to wait for a bit.  The trouble I have is that I have too many ideas.  Although I do have one favorite photo, maybe I should just use that.  The KISS principle.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello everyone,

I hope you are enjoying experimenting with MyEdge. Here are a few jackets designed by my coworkers:




























I will post some more on Friday. Happy designing!


----------



## JFHilborne

http://tinyurl.com/2ah5odt

Just came across the waterproof case last night. Going to have to try this out. Anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## [email protected]

Snapping Turtle said:


> Any word on when the graphite e-Luminator 2 will be available again? It must have been very popular to sell out so quickly.
> 
> Anxious now, because I have been waiting for the MyEdge covers to be available. Now that it is, I wanted to get the Antique cover my husband has picked out, my new cover (Alice, from the style library, artwork by Yelena Bryksenkova - so beautiful!), and the two graphite lights.
> 
> Oh, well. Maybe there will be another discount code or promotion in the meantime...


Our graphite e-Luminator Touch Booklight is now available for sale!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-eluminatortouch.psp


----------



## [email protected]

I promised some additional MyEdge designs from our team for Friday. Here they are:




























Have a great weekend.


----------



## Pushka

Love the hammock cover.  I must get someone to take a picture of me reading in a cozy corner, or on a beach somewhere. From behind, just like this one!  thankyou for the idea.


----------



## [email protected]

Log on to our Facebook page to answer today's Question of the Day. One person will win a Leisure Jacket in preparation for summer weather and vacations.

Tell us some exciting plans you have for summer and why the Leisure jacket would be a great accessory to bring along to protect your Kindle! We're looking for fun, creative answers so the most 'out of the box' response wins! Contest ends 3/30 at 12 PM EST

http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

[email protected] said:


> Our graphite e-Luminator Touch Booklight is now available for sale!
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-eluminatortouch.psp


Just got mine today! I think I'm going to love this little light. It works really well with my Noreve cover...although I have to carry it separately, but not a big deal to me


----------



## Feylamia

[email protected] said:


> Our graphite e-Luminator Touch Booklight is now available for sale!
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-eluminatortouch.psp


Do you happen to have any idea if/when amazon.com will stock that one?


----------



## [email protected]

Feylamia said:


> Do you happen to have any idea if/when amazon.com will stock that one?


http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge--Luminator-Booklight-Amazon-Graphite/dp/B004TNCN8Q/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1301431997&sr=8-8

It is available now!


----------



## maries

If I want to do a cover (someday - still hoping for the other mounting system  ) or design a skin, what software would you recommend?  Can you take a non-copyrighted clip-art type image and chage the color?  If so, what type of format or image do you need or software?  I would probably want to be able to layer images - like a marbled background rather than solid.  I am not a real techy person   but I would like to learn to do more so ease of use would be a plus.

A few I was looking at are (open to other suggestions):
Adobe Photoshop Elements Plus
Xara Photo and Graphic Designer 6
Adobe Photoshop Elements 9 (or 9 Plus)
Serif PhotoPlus X4

we have a Windows 7 64 bit PC.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

maries said:


> If I want to do a cover (someday - still hoping for the other mounting system ) or design a skin, what software would you recommend? Can you take a non-copyrighted clip-art type image and chage the color? If so, what type of format or image do you need or software? I would probably want to be able to layer images - like a marbled background rather than solid. I am not a real techy person  but I would like to learn to do more so ease of use would be a plus.
> 
> A few I was looking at are (open to other suggestions):
> Adobe Photoshop Elements Plus
> Xara Photo and Graphic Designer 6
> Adobe Photoshop Elements 9 (or 9 Plus)
> Serif PhotoPlus X4
> 
> we have a Windows 7 64 bit PC.
> 
> Thanks.


This is actually my area of expertise as I am one of the Graphic Designers here at M-Edge. I would stay away from the Adobe Photoshop Elements as that software is built more for editing photographs than anything else. Same thing applies to the Serif Photoplus Software. Both applications are mostly useful for removing red eye, whitening teeth, resizing photos, etc.

I am not familiar with the Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 6 but after checking out the specs on their site and watching some of the videos. I think this is the software that you are probably more interested in. I wouldn't run out and buy any software though until you have downloaded and played around with the Trial version. You could also download the free trial for the full version of Adobe Photoshop and complete your image that way as well.

If you have any other graphics related questions, please let me know. Hope this helps.


----------



## maries

[email protected] said:


> This is actually my area of expertise as I am one of the Graphic Designers here at M-Edge. I would stay away from the Adobe Photoshop Elements as that software is built more for editing photographs than anything else. Same thing applies to the Serif Photoplus Software. Both applications are mostly useful for removing red eye, whitening teeth, resizing photos, etc.
> 
> I am not familiar with the Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 6 but after checking out the specs on their site and watching some of the videos. I think this is the software that you are probably more interested in. I wouldn't run out and buy any software though until you have downloaded and played around with the Trial version. You could also download the free trial for the full version of Adobe Photoshop and complete your image that way as well.
> 
> If you have any other graphics related questions, please let me know. Hope this helps.


Jaime - thank you so much for the info. I will try that out. Are their other programs you know of that you would recommend that I could look at? Have you ever heard of ArtRage?


----------



## Tabatha

maries said:


> If I want to do a cover (someday - still hoping for the other mounting system ) or design a skin, what software would you recommend? Can you take a non-copyrighted clip-art type image and chage the color? If so, what type of format or image do you need or software? I would probably want to be able to layer images - like a marbled background rather than solid. I am not a real techy person  but I would like to learn to do more so ease of use would be a plus.


Several people here use Photoshop Elements to design their skins and covers. Photoshop Elements 8 is cheaper than version 9 and will do the same thing.

Another one that would work is Paintship Pro, which was now purchased by Corel Software, but several versions are still available.

Really need to do free trials to see which is the most comfortable for you to work with.


----------



## [email protected]

maries said:


> Jaime - thank you so much for the info. I will try that out. Are their other programs you know of that you would recommend that I could look at? Have you ever heard of ArtRage?


I have not but I will definitely look into it. I think the best advice really is to try out all of your options and find which solution fits best with your process of designing before purchasing anything. As you play around with them, you will usually that one will stand out as meeting your needs better than the others.


----------



## Feylamia

You could try GIMP, it's free and there are many good tutorials out there.


----------



## maries

Thanks for the ideas.  Now I just need time to play.


----------



## [email protected]

Check out M-Edge on The Today Show!

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/42356550#42356550


----------



## [email protected]

GeekDad got permission to use this awesome Battlestar Galactica image for his jacket. What do you think?










Here's a link to the article:

http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/03/customize-your-gadget-cover-with-myedge/


----------



## dpinmd

I'm still waiting and hoping that the MyEdge covers will someday be available in a flip style!  I love the idea and am so tempted to order one, but like another poster upthread, I'm a "flipgirl" through and through.


----------



## Lisa M.

[email protected] said:


> GeekDad got permission to use this awesome Battlestar Galactica image for his jacket. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the article:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/03/customize-your-gadget-cover-with-myedge/


That is incredibly cool!!! My youngest daughter is not happy that she cannot use Harry Potter cover art to make her cover, and I know there are some images that I would love to be able to use myself but can't. Too bad there isn't some kind of copyright clause that let's us use images for personal use only.


----------



## meganb

I can't wait to get my new MyEdge cover!  Now, I just need some suggestions on what to read next.  Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected]

meganb said:


> I can't wait to get my new MyEdge cover! Now, I just need some suggestions on what to read next. Any ideas?


I plan to start the Hunger Games trilogy this weekend so Ill keep you posted. Also a fun read: People Are Unappealing, Even Me. It's hilarious.


----------



## meganb

Excellent! Thanks for your suggestion.  I check out People are unnapealing, even me because it sounds hilarious.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Welcome to kindle boards. It will be useful to post use of various accessories for ignorant people like me. Thanks


----------



## Martel47

Regarding the new touch...has anyone actually seen or used one with a DX?  I know they're listed as compatible, but I haven't seen any pics or reviews of how well these work with the DX.  The e-luminator 2 for the DX had a longer arm than the lights for the smaller kindles and I'm worried about light coverage with the shorter arm.  I really like my m-edge platform case for the DX and have used the light a lot, but it now flickers on high (I think it's a switch problem) and the cover over the bulb is loose, so I'm looking to upgrade...

Thanks in advance for anyone who can advise me on this.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Martel47 said:


> Regarding the new touch...has anyone actually seen or used one with a DX? I know they're listed as compatible, but I haven't seen any pics or reviews of how well these work with the DX. The e-luminator 2 for the DX had a longer arm than the lights for the smaller kindles and I'm worried about light coverage with the shorter arm. I really like my m-edge platform case for the DX and have used the light a lot, but it now flickers on high (I think it's a switch problem) and the cover over the bulb is loose, so I'm looking to upgrade...
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone who can advise me on this.


Hi Martel47!

When we first launched the new e-Luminator Touch I had a chance to try it out with a DX and took some photos. As you can see the light, even with the shorter flexible neck, is more than adequate to illuminate the entire screen. I hope this helps!


----------



## Martel47

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Hi Martel47!
> 
> When we first launched the new e-Luminator Touch I had a chance to try it out with a DX and took some photos. As you can see the light, even with the shorter flexible neck, is more than adequate to illuminate the entire screen. I hope this helps!


Thanks! Just what I wanted. Now I have something to spend my birthday gift card on!


----------



## [email protected]

Enter our Best in Photo contest and show your pets! The winner gets a free MyEdge jacket featuring their favorite furry or scaly friend. Submit your image at the following link:

http://app.medgestore.com/promos/pets/

We will then post all entries to our Facebook page where the voting will take place. Can't wait to see everyone's pets!


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Can we enter more than one pet?


----------



## RiddleMeThis

And also, do horses count?


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Ekk sorry one more question. Will the photo we enter have to be the one used on the cover?? I'm not going to have a real camera until next week, but was going to enter with a photo I took with my phone. Could I enter the one from my phone, and then use the one from my camera on the cover if I were to win?


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Hello Kindleboarders!

So happy to hear about all of the excitement around our Best in Photo contest! 

You are welcome to submit more than one photo, but every photo must be of different pets. So no taking a dozen photos of the same pet in different adorable poses! Any type of pet counts, so feel free to send them over. A fun caption could also help your chances at winning, as this caption will be posted under the photo during voting.

You are not restricted to putting this photo on your MyEdge jacket. Best of luck in the Best in Photo contest!! We look forward to seeing all of your furry friends!

The M-Edge Team


----------



## [email protected]

Exciting News.. we have added brand new New Yorker Jacket designs and select NCAA designs to the Style Library.

Check them out here:

http://app.medgestore.com/stylelab/?device=&theme=NCAA&sort=

and

http://app.medgestore.com/stylelab/?device&theme=TNY&sort


----------



## Lisa M.

[email protected] said:


> Exciting News.. we have added brand new New Yorker Jacket designs and select NCAA designs to the Style Library.
> 
> Check them out here:
> 
> http://app.medgestore.com/stylelab/?device=&theme=NCAA&sort=
> 
> and
> 
> http://app.medgestore.com/stylelab/?device&theme=TNY&sort


Jaime, will the new New Yorker covers be offered in the "regular" store, using the same fabric as the "regular" New Yorker covers? I love the feel of those covers, and they are slimmer than the My-Edge covers. Thanks in advance


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Lisa M. said:


> Jaime, will the new New Yorker covers be offered in the "regular" store, using the same fabric as the "regular" New Yorker covers? I love the feel of those covers, and they are slimmer than the My-Edge covers. Thanks in advance


I hope you don't mind if I answer this one! The New Yorker Jackets that we have had available previously will continue to be available. Although the quantities on these will be low so there may be periods when they are not for sale through our website. I hope this helps! Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.


----------



## Lisa M.

JackieAtMEdge said:


> I hope you don't mind if I answer this one! The New Yorker Jackets that we have had available previously will continue to be available. Although the quantities on these will be low so there may be periods when they are not for sale through our website. I hope this helps! Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.


Sorry, that's not what I meant  I was wondering if the new designs, like "Cat on a Porch Rail," will be available with the material that "Bookopolis" is made with as opposed to the canvas that My-Edge is made with.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Lisa M. said:


> Sorry, that's not what I meant  I was wondering if the new designs, like "Cat on a Porch Rail," will be available with the material that "Bookopolis" is made with as opposed to the canvas that My-Edge is made with.


Oops! Sorry for not picking up on that! Unfortunately, as far as I know the answer to this one is no. Although I suppose it may be possible in the future, we are not currently planning on making the new cover designs in the previous fashion.


----------



## Lisa M.

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Oops! Sorry for not picking up on that! Unfortunately, as far as I know the answer to this one is no. Although I suppose it may be possible in the future, we are not currently planning on making the new cover designs in the previous fashion.


Thanks Jackie, even though that's not what I wanted to hear LOL!!


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Will we get any sort of email confirmation that our photo was submitted to the contest successfully?? I submitted a picture and got the confirmation after that, but I'm nervous it didnt go through for some odd reason.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

RiddleMeThis said:


> Will we get any sort of email confirmation that our photo was submitted to the contest successfully?? I submitted a picture and got the confirmation after that, but I'm nervous it didnt go through for some odd reason.


Hi Riddle Me This,

We are not sending out any email confirmations, but if you let me know your name I can look through the file and double check for you!

Best,
The M-Edge Team


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Thanks MEdge. I sent you a PM so that I didnt have to put personal details on here. Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected]

Hello extended M-Edge family.

One of our employees wrote a book called "The Counterfeit Princess" that's available now on Kindle! It's a combination of fantasy and humor. If anyone reads it, we'd love to discuss.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Counterfeit-Princess-ebook/dp/B004WWVRM2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1303220369&sr=1-2


----------



## mistyd107

would you recommend applying a scotch guard to the my m-edge covers?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

mistyd107 said:


> would you recommend applying a scotch guard to the my m-edge covers?


All of our MyEdge Jackets are treated with ScotchgardTM after they are printed, before they are sewn together.


----------



## mistyd107

JackieAtMEdge said:


> All of our MyEdge Jackets are treated with ScotchgardTM after they are printed, before they are sewn together.


oh ok great thx!!!! Glad I double checked


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks to everyone who submitted photos of their pets to our Best in Photo contest. It is now time for voting. Please visit our facebook page and vote for the photo of your choice. Good luck to the contestants.

Here's the link:

http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories?ref=ts#!/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150163760621947.293941.190018231946


----------



## [email protected]

Happy Friday everyone!

My boss returned from a business trip recently and found this surprise in his office:

http://twitpic.com/4mhbrw

I think we blew up 600+ balloons throughout the day.


----------



## maries

M-edge,
Gone on vacation and catching up here.  I saw the thread about some that ordered the molded mounting system getting emails that it is unavailable.  I was going to order one when I got back and after reading that I went to the website and didn't see these.  The only complaint I heard about these was the only option was black.  What's the scoop?  Am I going to need to look at something else for my husband?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

maries said:


> M-edge,
> "...I saw the thread about some that ordered the molded mounting system getting emails that it is unavailable...What's the scoop?..."


I have an M-EDGE Latitude with the molded mount system......absolutely love it !!! and recommend it to many...

Can't imagine a problem with it......

What's the word, Jamie??


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Good Morning Everyone!

Thank you all for expressing such positive interest in our Kindle 3 products with molded mounting system.  I want to assure you that we have had no issues with this mounting system.  The problem is a matter of production, not of the product itself.  And although it is possible we may offer it again in the future, currently it is very unlikely.

We are very sorry for any inconvenience or disappointment this may cause!  Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.  Thanks again!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> "...although it is possible we may offer it again in the future, currently it is very unlikely..."


*AAARRRRrrrrrrrrrgggg..........*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Thank you all for expressing such positive interest in our Kindle 3 products with molded mounting system. I want to assure you that we have had no issues with this mounting system. The problem is a matter of production, not of the product itself. And although it is possible we may offer it again in the future, currently it is very unlikely.
> 
> We are very sorry for any inconvenience or disappointment this may cause! Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns. Thanks again!


Thanks, Jackie, as always for being so responsive to our members' questions. Sounds like NapCat is one of the disappointed ones... 

Betsy


----------



## maries

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Thank you all for expressing such positive interest in our Kindle 3 products with molded mounting system. I want to assure you that we have had no issues with this mounting system. The problem is a matter of production, not of the product itself. And although it is possible we may offer it again in the future, currently it is very unlikely.
> 
> We are very sorry for any inconvenience or disappointment this may cause! Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns. Thanks again!


I'm glad there isn't an issue with the product but sorry to hear this. Any idea how long this might be? Did anyone else sell this mounting system that might sill have some in stock or was this exclusive to the website orders? Thanks.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I was hoping this mounting system would be an alternative to Noreve, so this is a bit disappointing. I don't like corner straps at all


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Hi mrskb!

I know that you are not alone in your dislike of corner strap mounting systems.  So again, we are very sorry that we are unable to offer our molded mounting system for Kindle 3 at this time.  (I was so excited when we came out with it, knowing how many people feel about an invisible-type mount.)  

Unfortunately, this item was only ever available directly from us, so it would not be in stock anywhere else.  And, like I said before, at this time it is very unlikely that we will have more to offer.  But, trust me, if I hear anything different I will let everyone here on KB know.

Again, thank you all for your continued interest in our products and for sharing your thoughts about them with us!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Hi mrskb!
> 
> I know that you are not alone in your dislike of corner strap mounting systems. So again, we are very sorry that we are unable to offer our molded mounting system for Kindle 3 at this time. (I was so excited when we came out with it, knowing how many people feel about an invisible-type mount.)
> 
> Unfortunately, this item was only ever available directly from us, so it would not be in stock anywhere else. And, like I said before, at this time it is very unlikely that we will have more to offer. But, trust me, if I hear anything different I will let everyone here on KB know.
> 
> Again, thank you all for your continued interest in our products and for sharing your thoughts about them with us!


I do have an Executive Cover from M-Edge for my iPad that I really love. I also have the Eluminator Touch light and I had a Touring Sleeve when I had my K2, so I can appreciate the M-Edge quality, and great customer service. The corner straps don't bother me at all with my iPad, but I don't like them at all with my K3. I am amazed that you're really listening to your customers; please know that we appreciate that very much!


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Jackie,
Is there a plan to look for something to replace that system with? Or are you guys just gonna stick with corners for now?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

RiddleMeThis said:


> Jackie,
> Is there a plan to look for something to replace that system with? Or are you guys just gonna stick with corners for now?


For the Kindle3, for now, we are sticking with the four corner mounting.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Thanks!


----------



## Lilith

Question regarding the Design Your Own M-Edge - does the case accommodate the eLuminator light?  I assume it does because all M-Edge cases do but I haven't seen anything to confirm that.
I am working on finding a design and just wanted to verify that detail. 
I have 2 M-Edge covers now and the light and couldn't be happier with them.  Making it personal is just icing on the cake!
Thanks -
Lilith


----------



## RiddleMeThis

From this photo on their facebook site, it does indeed accommodate the light


----------



## Lilith

Thanks, RiddleMeThis!
I hadn't seen that picture.  Since the custom cover is very much like the Go style, I figured it had to take the light but I have learned to ask and not assume.  
I appreciate you taking the time to respond with that link. 
Lilith


----------



## RiddleMeThis

You're very welcome. Glad it helped!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Latitude Jacket for the Kindle 3 with molded mounting system - Now Available!!!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-latitudemolded.psp?device=kindle3

We only have a few of these remaining. Pick up one today!


----------



## [email protected]

Go to our Facebook page today to answer the question of the day. Winner receives a special prize.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/medgeaccessories

Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## arshield

Any plans of doing another guardian style case for the K3?  I did not upgrade to the K3 primarily because there was not a guardian case.  I would love to that option.


----------



## dpinmd

Any chance of the MyEdge being made in a flip style someday?  (preferably soon?)  I'm dying to order one, but I am a flip-girl, through and through!  I know that a book-style MyEdge would end up sitting in a drawer rather than on my Kindle!


----------



## Alicia P

Oooh a flip MyEdge!! That might be the push I need to go for one


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

arshield said:


> Any plans of doing another guardian style case for the K3? I did not upgrade to the K3 primarily because there was not a guardian case. I would love to that option.


I am sorry, but we are not currently working on a Guardian Case for the Kindle 3. We do have our Leisure Jacket available for the Kindle 3. And, while it is not waterproof, the Leisure Jacket does provide superior splash and sand protection.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-leisure.psp


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

dpinmd said:


> Any chance of the MyEdge being made in a flip style someday? (preferably soon?) I'm dying to order one, but I am a flip-girl, through and through! I know that a book-style MyEdge would end up sitting in a drawer rather than on my Kindle!


Unfortunately, at this time, we are not planning on offering a flip-style MyEdge Jacket. But we are always open to suggestions from our customers, so I have passed along your interest to our Product Development Team. Thank you for taking the time to voice your opinions!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Looking for a jacket for a previous generation device? Look no further than our AS IS section. Hurry, stock and quantities are limited. Once a product is sold out, it's gone!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/closeout/asis.cgi


----------



## Anniehow

I was thinking of making a custom made one for my husband's Ipad for father's day, how long does a custom cover take to ship?
Gisele


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I ordered mine April 30th. It got here May 11th


----------



## [email protected]

We received some great feedback from our friends at Worldreader! Lots of great photos of children enjoying their Kindles with M-Edge jackets & e-Luminators! Check them out here:

http://blog.worldreader.org/2011/05/16/enlightened/


----------



## mcmann

Medge makes so many really great products but  why isn't anything available for the Kindle DX?  At the very least you shouldn't tease us by showing all your nifty covers and then when you click on them it says that it's unavailable.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Anniehow said:


> I was thinking of making a custom made one for my husband's Ipad for father's day, how long does a custom cover take to ship?
> Gisele


It can take up to 2 weeks for a custom jacket to be made, but there is no way to expedite the production process. All orders are made in the order they are received. Shipping/delivery times will depend on the shipping method selected when the order was placed. SmartPost is the slowest option, it typically takes 6-11 days once the package has been shipped, but it can take longer. Standard is via FedEx Ground and packages are typically delivered in less than a week (again, from the ship date and depending on the destination). Expedited (FedEx 2Day) and Next Business Day are often the quickest options and offer guaranteed delivery dates from the ship date. All MyEdge Jackets are shipped from Missouri here in the USA.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

mcmann said:


> Medge makes so many really great products but why isn't anything available for the Kindle DX? At the very least you shouldn't tease us by showing all your nifty covers and then when you click on them it says that it's unavailable.


Because it just isn't possible for us to make accessories for all e-reader devices, we have had to discontinue some of our older product lines including accessories for the DX. We have recently sold out of these products but usually leave the product pages up for a while until we are sure they are all completely gone. If you contact us at [email protected] and let us know which products you are most interested in, we can check and see if we have any remaining.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

[email protected] said:


> Looking for a jacket for a previous generation device? Look no further than our AS IS section. Hurry, stock and quantities are limited. Once a product is sold out, it's gone.


Jaime (or whichever M-Edge emissary might be willing to answer my question):

Interestingly, I took you up on this offer, bought several cases, and most of my order arrived yesterday.

I'm happy with most of the cases. But here's the thing:

You have two different pages and prices for your marbled red K2 Platform Jacket: Here, where the price is $24.99, and here on your As-Is page, where the price is $15.00.

I bought the marbled case from the product page for $24.99, thinking I'd be getting a new product that would be in more pristine condition than the rest. However, the red case was actually in worse condition than the As-Is cases received in the same order: Discolored gray suede interior, scratched red surface, permanently crumpled closure tab, etc., etc.

Under the circumstances, I'd like either to be able to exchange the red case for one in better shape, or receive the $15.99 price for the one I now have, since either (i) mine was selected from the same as-is stock as the others in my order by mistake, (ii) there's no difference between closeout and As-Is (in which case this should be stated clearly on both pages), or (iii) "close-out" actually signifies worse condition than "as-is" (which seems extremely unlikely).

Can you help?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Lysis_and_Isis, I am sorry to hear that you were not satisfied with the items you received. Please contact our Customer Service Team http://www.medgestore.com/about/contact/ with your order information, and the description you gave above and we will be happy to help resolve this issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Anniehow said:


> I was thinking of making a custom made one for my husband's Ipad for father's day, how long does a custom cover take to ship?
> Gisele


You should be able to receive your jacket typically within 2 weeks from the time its created.

Hope this helps!

Thanks!

Kira


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

JackieAtMEdge:  Thanks for your prompt response. In fact I contacted CS at the same time I posted here and the matter appears to have been resolved; I'm currently awaiting a new replacement and sent back the rather brutally used one I received originally.  As always, M-Edge's staff was quite responsive.

However, in the meantime, I seem to have inadvertently drawn a line on one of the other cases (jade green, unfortunately) while writing a check -- something that has never happened to me before in all of my years of gadgetry.  The case is still quite lovely, but do you have any tips on removing ink stains from your leather cases?

If not, does anyone have any tips?

Lastly, those who own a Sony PRS-950 should know that the K2 Platform Jacket fits it perfectly and doesn't obscure the top buttons either (power is partly covered but since it's a slide switch and enough is exposed, that doesn't matter).  Get one for while you still can.


----------



## drenee

Is there a current discount code?
deb


----------



## Lanshark

I have a generation 2 kindle and am having a very difficult time finding a waterproof/waterresistant case.  I would live a medge leisure but can't find it for Kindle 2?


----------



## drenee

I have a Trendy Digital case for my K2 I love.
deb


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

drenee said:


> Is there a current discount code?
> deb


For information about special promotional offers please either sign up for our email newsletter (which can be done in the lower left corner of just about any page on our website, www.medgestore.com) or "like" our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/update_security_info.php?wizard=1#!/medgeaccessories


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

I wanted to let everyone know that we are currently experiencing issues with our email server. If you emailed us over the weekend, please bear with us while the issue is straightened out. If your question/issue is urgent (or if you just don't want to wait), please call us 1-877-633-4343 (Mon-Fri, 9am-5pm eastern) or post it here. Thank you all for your patience and cooperation!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

We have email back up and running, however we are still missing emails that would have come in between close of business Friday, June 17th and the morning of Sunday the 19th. If you emailed us during this time, or have not gotten a response to an email you have sent us, please contact us again. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Hi.

How difficult is it to put the Edge on/take it off of a latest gen K?

And does the Edge fit over the decal skins? Is that more difficult for on/off? (seems logical that it would be, but you never know)

Thanks!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

9MMare said:


> Hi.
> 
> How difficult is it to put the Edge on/take it off of a latest gen K?
> 
> And does the Edge fit over the decal skins? Is that more difficult for on/off? (seems logical that it would be, but you never know)
> 
> Thanks!


From reading your other thread, http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,72474.0.html, I assume you are referring to our M-Skin. It is really pretty easy to put on and take back off. A decal skin should not make it any more difficult. You insert the Kindle through the screen opening and just stretch the skin around the device to fit. There are step-by-step photos that show this being done on the product page. These photos are in the little photo gallery underneath the main product photo, just scroll to the left until you get to them.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mskin.psp


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> From reading your other thread, http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,72474.0.html, I assume you are referring to our M-Skin. It is really pretty easy to put on and take back off. A decal skin should not make it any more difficult. You insert the Kindle through the screen opening and just stretch the skin around the device to fit. There are step-by-step photos that show this being done on the product page. These photos are in the little photo gallery underneath the main product photo, just scroll to the left until you get to them.
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mskin.psp


Thanks very much for the prompt reply. The more I learn, the more questions I have, and the more my 'wants' are being refined. LIke I said elsewhere, the gel-type skins are growing on me, but I'll need more K protection for commuting, etc. The M-Edge is looking pretty good!


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Have you seen our new Bold Stripes collection in the MyEdge Style Library? We'd love to hear which pattern is your favorite! Check them out here: http://app.medgestore.com/stylelab/?limit=0%2C40


----------



## maries

Can you tell me more about the new Merlot Go cover?  What material is it made of?  Do you have more photos of it?  Is the binding round or squared?  

Thanks.

Marie


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

It seems that we are still experiencing problems with our emails.  We apologize for any inconvenience.  If you have attempted to contact us through our website recently, and have not gotten a response from us, please email us again, directly at [email protected]
You can also call us at 877-633-4343 Monday through Friday, 9am to 5pm eastern time.
Or, as always, feel free to post or PM me with your questions and we will be happy to answer as quickly as we can.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

Have I missed anything?  No one here (or in other recent threads) seems to have mentioned the Latitude Remix Jacket.  I'd love to hear about people's experiences with these relatively new cases, especially those who owned the original.


----------



## [email protected]

maries said:


> Can you tell me more about the new Merlot Go cover? What material is it made of? Do you have more photos of it? Is the binding round or squared?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Marie


Hi Marie,

Here is the link to our GO! page for Kindle 3, you will find several photos there. The GO! is made of microfiber leather and has a square spine. This is a really great looking jacket!

Hope this answers your questions!

Thanks

Kira


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Good Afternoon KindleBoarders!!!

I just wanted to let you all know that we have a brand new color of our popular Trip Jacket available for the Latest Generation, 6" display Kindle (Kindle 3). Purple with a Teal elastic strap. So pretty!










http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-trip.psp


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Wow, great colors! Very thin profile....why no flip-tops?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

9MMare said:


> Wow, great colors! Very thin profile....why no flip-tops?


I am not 100% sure why we haven't made as many flip-top style covers for the Kindle 3. I will check with our Product Development Team, but I suspect it came down to a business choice. I know you would disagree, but the book style covers are more popular. Unfortunately, there is a limit to the number of styles we can offer, although we would prefer to be able to offer them all.


----------



## [email protected]

Is anyone is planning on going to any of the beaches between Ocean City, MD and Rehobeth, DE on Labor Day weekend? The M-Edge Beach Patrol will be out looking for naked devices that need protection​ from the sun and surf! Let us know and we'll see you there!

Look forward to seeing you all the beach!

Kira from M-Edge


----------



## BTackitt

Too bad you guys gave up the platform style. You were the only ones making it and it is PERFECT for eating and reading, or quilting and reading, or knitting and reading... I will probably never give up my K2 simply because I love my platform M Edge cover.


----------



## robertk328

Got the navy/red Trip today, along with a e-Luminator, and loving the combo


----------



## RiddleMeThis

BTackitt said:


> Too bad you guys gave up the platform style. You were the only ones making it and it is PERFECT for eating and reading, or quilting and reading, or knitting and reading... I will probably never give up my K2 simply because I love my platform M Edge cover.


They make the Platform for the K3......

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-platform.psp


----------



## Toby

When will the your light, the illuminator, be sold on amazon?


----------



## kb9680

Toby said:


> When will the your light, the illuminator, be sold on amazon?


http://www.amazon.com/-Luminator-Booklight-Graphite-Compatible-Generation/dp/B004TNCN8Q/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Toby

Thanks! The e-luminators have been out of stock & still are at Amazon. What I meant was when will they be back in stock at Amazon? I am trying to figure out if they will come back in stock or if I should just order from the M-edge site.


----------



## robertk328

Toby said:


> Thanks! The e-luminators have been out of stock & still are at Amazon. What I meant was when will they be back in stock at Amazon? I am trying to figure out if they will come back in stock or if I should just order from the M-edge site.


If you are in the US, they've been on sale at staples last week - all m-edge at 20% off. That's where I got mine. So check locally as well if possible 

*edit:* and this week, Best Buy has a $15 gift card if you buy a M-Edge cover and e-Luminator.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the information!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Toby said:


> Thanks! The e-luminators have been out of stock & still are at Amazon. What I meant was when will they be back in stock at Amazon? I am trying to figure out if they will come back in stock or if I should just order from the M-edge site.


Although I do not know when our e-Luminator booklights will be back in stock with Amazon, I can say that they are in stock with us...
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-eluminatortouch.psp

And for our customers within the continental United States, we offer free shipping there and back (if you should choose to return something)!


----------



## Toby

Thank you so much for letting me know. As I passed by a Best Buy Store from the highway tonight, I felt so disappointed that I couldn't stop to look. I decided to check Amazon again tonight & the lights were back in stock. I just ordered 1 in white. I was going to order from your site, but now I am all set. Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected]

Is anyone is planning on going to the beaches between Ocean City. MD and Rehobeth, DE on Labor Day weekend? The M-Edge Beach Patrol will be out looking for naked devices that need protection​ from the sun and surf! Let us know and we'll see you there!

If you haveyour naked Kindle on the beach, you will receive a limited edition Leisure jacket!  (these come in fun colors that aren't available for sale!) 

See you at the beach!

Kira from M-Edge


----------



## caseyf6

I just wanted to let you know that I found a teal croc-embossed "go" cover at Staples this week and I LOVE it.  Absolutely beautifully made, and such a nice thin profile that I enjoy it even more.


----------



## Toby

I just got the light today. I got the white one. I can't wait to use it tonight. What I did not like was getting the battery case off. I tried to slide it off. I couldn't. I tried to use pliers, but they slipped off. I tried to use my finger nail. It would not budge. I tried to use scissors, but they were too thick. I finally gave it to my father to open. He did, but with difficulty. Please make the battery compartment easier to open!


----------



## robertk328

Toby said:


> I just got the light today. I got the white one. I can't wait to use it tonight. What I did not like was getting the battery case off. I tried to slide it off. I couldn't. I tried to use pliers, but they slipped off. I tried to use my finger nail. It would not budge. I tried to use scissors, but they were too thick. I finally gave it to my father to open. He did, but with difficulty. Please make the battery compartment easier to open!


It took a bit to get it off (no tools needed) but I like it that way - won't pop off and get lost! But you shouldn't have that much trouble for sure.


----------



## Toby

i would just like it to be a little more easier, more doable to take off. I have taken off covers that were a bit hard, but this case did not have enough grip to slide off, at last for me. I did enjoy using the light last night very much. I liked the tapping part.


----------



## robertk328

Toby said:


> i would just like it to be a little more easier, more doable to take off. I have taken off covers that were a bit hard, but this case did not have enough grip to slide off, at last for me. I did enjoy using the light last night very much. I liked the tapping part.


Maybe it gets easier with time - hopefully it's not a battery that needs changing often  Works well though!


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I also hope it gets easier in time. I also thought of less battery changes. LOL!


----------



## Ctychick

Elyssanda said:


> Too bad you guys gave up the platform style. You were the only ones making it and it is PERFECT for eating and reading, or quilting and reading, or knitting and reading... I will probably never give up my K2 simply because I love my platform M Edge cover.


Is this true? I'm so disappointed. There are a lot of us who prefer flip style and hope the category would expand, not shrink. I'm glad to have the platform for my K3. I chose it over the Amazon lighted case for a number of reasons and love it. I hope that at whatever point I decide to upgrade there will be an m-edge flip style available, particularly one that houses the light.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Good Morning Everyone!!!

Since I know that the battery covers on our e-Luminator Touch booklights are hard to remove (trust me, I have to remove a lot of them and it was a struggle at first) I shot this video which shows what I have found to be the easiest way to remove them.

http://s1128.photobucket.com/albums/m499/JackieAtM-Edge/?action=view&current=P1010699.mp4

I have discussed this issue in depth with our Product Development Team and specifically the engineer who designed this new light. So it is something he will bear in mind the next go around. Although we had so many customers lose the screw-off battery caps from the original e-Luminator and e-Luminator2 that we do prefer them a little harder to remove. But there has to be a happy medium. If anyone is experiencing a LOT of trouble with the battery cap on their light, please contact us and we will be happy to see if we can replace the light for you! http://www.medgestore.com/about/contact/

As for our Platform Jackets, I believe that we will continue to offer this style, however, we are constantly striving to improve existing products while also creating new, innovative products so it is possible that we may move into different directions with future product lines. As always, we do listen to all of the feedback and requests we get from our customers and your all's interest in the flip style covers has been noted. Please continue to provide us with your honest opinions and we will continue to do our best to make products you will be thrilled with! Thank you!!!


----------



## Ctychick

JackieAtMEdge said:


> As always, we do listen to all of the feedback and requests we get from our customers and your all's interest in the flip style covers has been noted.


Thank you!!


----------



## Toby

Thank you for listening about the battery cover. I hope your next generation will have an easier to remove battery cover. Thanks for the link. I'll be sure to take a look.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Ahoy! Since today be International Talk Like a Pirate Day we be holdin' a contest to see how many scurvy pirate friends we have. One random buccaneer, present and accounted for, will be rewarded with free booty!  So head on over to our Facebook or Twitter pages and give a whoppin' "Arr!" if ye be likin' us!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jackie. . . . .any news on covers/cases for the new bunch of Kindles?


----------



## [email protected]

Hello M-Edge Fans!

I wanted to let you know that we WILL be making accessories for the new Kindle devices announced yesterday. You can view our press release here: 
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/m-edge-announces-accessories-for-amazon-kindle-4th-generation-kindle-touch-and-kindle-fire-tablet-2011-09-29

I would encourage you to sign up to be notified so that you will know immediately once these products are available for purchase on our website. There are a few sleeves already available if you'd like to purchase one of those in the meantime. http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle4/

See you around the forums!

Kira


----------



## [email protected]

Hello M-Edge Fans!

I wanted to let you know that we WILL be making accessories for the new Kindle devices announced yesterday. You can view our press release here: 
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/m-edge-announces-accessories-for-amazon-kindle-4th-generation-kindle-touch-and-kindle-fire-tablet-2011-09-29

I would encourage you all to sign up to be notified so that you will know immediately once these products are available for purchase on our website. There are select sleeve and jackets already available if you'd like to purchase one of those in the meantime. http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle/

See you around the forums!

Kira


----------



## BTackitt

I don't see a platform style there. Will you be making one? My daughter fot the new Kindle, it arrived this morning, and she wants a platform cover like I have. I love M-edge, but if you're not gonna do a platform, we will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

BTackitt said:


> I don't see a platform style there. Will you be making one? My daughter fot the new Kindle, it arrived this morning, and she wants a platform cover like I have. I love M-edge, but if you're not gonna do a platform, we will have to look elsewhere.


What is platform style? Is that flip-top, where the cover is attached at the top rather than the side like a book?


----------



## Neo

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> What is platform style? Is that flip-top, where the cover is attached at the top rather than the side like a book?


Yes, and usually it will have some kind of attachment or stand in the back so that you can have the cover stand on its own for hands free reading.


----------



## laa0325

M-Edge was the first place I went right after I pre-ordered my Kindle Touch. I'm also looking for a Platform-style cover.  I have a Platform for my K2 and my son has one for his K3, and I really hope I don't have to go hunting for another brand.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Neo said:


> Yes, and usually it will have some kind of attachment or stand in the back so that you can have the cover stand on its own for hands free reading.


Thanks!


----------



## jheydt

I have a flip cover for my K2 and went to the Amazon site and they have a flip cover called Marware eco-flip for Kindle and Kindle touch.  It was $34.99.  Since it is both for the Kindle and the Touch and the touch is smaller I hope the cover is not too big as I have ordered the Touch.  

John


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Kindleboard fans!

I wanted to update everyone and let them know that we have the following products available for the NEW Kindle Fire tablet:

Latitude Jacket
Latitude TS Jacket
Leisure Jacket
Capital Jacket
Pop Sleeve
Slip Sleeve

You can visit our website to find out more info about our product selection: www.medgestore.com/kindle.

Enjoy!

Kira


----------



## maries

[email protected] said:


> Hello Kindleboard fans!
> 
> I wanted to update everyone and let them know that we have the following products available for the NEW Kindle Fire tablet:
> 
> Latitude Jacket
> Latitude TS Jacket
> Leisure Jacket
> Capital Jacket
> Pop Sleeve
> Slip Sleeve
> 
> You can visit our website to find out more info about our product selection: www.medgestore.com/kindle.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Kira


It looks like you expect that these covers will fit the K3 (Kindle Keyboard) and the Fire. That would be great news. I would be set to go then after opening my birthday present.


----------



## BTackitt

[email protected] said:


> Hello Kindleboard fans!
> 
> I wanted to update everyone and let them know that we have the following products available for the NEW Kindle Fire tablet:
> 
> Latitude Jacket
> Latitude TS Jacket
> Leisure Jacket
> Capital Jacket
> Pop Sleeve
> Slip Sleeve
> 
> You can visit our website to find out more info about our product selection: www.medgestore.com/kindle.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Kira


So no answer to the question about a platform style? Guess that means it's a NO. Too bad. I love the M-Edge covers I have for 4 of our Kindles, but Platform style is a deal-maker/breaker here.


----------



## stacydan

I love the platform style too!  While I really liked the look of my Oberon, of the four different cases I have, I found I use my platform the most!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

laa0325 said:


> M-Edge was the first place I went right after I pre-ordered my Kindle Touch. I'm also looking for a Platform-style cover. I have a Platform for my K2 and my son has one for his K3, and I really hope I don't have to go hunting for another brand.


Good Morning!

Sorry for the delay in answering questions here on Kindle Boards! At the moment, I do not believe that we are planning on offering a Platform Jacket for the Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch. But, I am inquiring with our Product Development Team, just to make sure. I will let you all know if there is any change in this area just as soon as I find out.


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Time for a question of the day contest! Today's winner will receive this custom made iPad jacket based on Edgar Allen Poe's "The Raven". Contest will end 10/8 at 12:00 PM EST. Winner will be chosen at random and announced Monday 10/10.

In which city, and on what day did Edgar Allen Poe die?










Post your answer on our Facebook Fan page to be entered to win!
http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories


----------



## BTackitt

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in answering questions here on Kindle Boards! At the moment, I do not believe that we are planning on offering a Platform Jacket for the Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch. But, I am inquiring with our Product Development Team, just to make sure. I will let you all know if there is any change in this area just as soon as I find out.


Any word yet? I know, it doesn't sound promising, but we can HOPE.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

BTackitt said:


> Any word yet? I know, it doesn't sound promising, but we can HOPE.


I just heard back from our Product Development Team, and unfortunately I was right, we are not currently planning on offering the Platform Jacket for the new Kindles. I do know that for the Kindle Fire we are working up at least one jacket style with a built-in stand functionality, just not the Platform design. And it does not look like we are currently working up jackets for the Kindle 4 (mini) or the Kindle Touch with a built-in stand.


----------



## kisala9906

I wanted to use the design my own feature for the Kindle touch (or anything to see how it works) but when I click on it, it just says Medge in the middle of the screen and nothing comes up. Anyone know how to fix that?

Edit: Just didn't like my Firefox works fine in Chrome tho ggrrr LOL
Will this option be available for the touch also?


----------



## maries

M-edge,
Many of the covers you list for the Fire are listed as being for the Fire and the Keyboard (K3).    Will any of your current K3 covers fit the Fire?    I wasn't sure if you were just phasing out some styles or if these wouldn't fit the Fire for some reason.

Thanks.


----------



## laa0325

Jackie, I'm really sorry to hear that. Unfortunately, it means that I'm no longer an M-Edge customer.  I hope they change their minds in the future.  Thanks for checking into it.


----------



## jbcohen

Good to see someone has not abandon the Kindle 1 users.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

kisala9906 said:


> I wanted to use the design my own feature for the Kindle touch (or anything to see how it works) but when I click on it, it just says Medge in the middle of the screen and nothing comes up. Anyone know how to fix that?
> 
> Edit: Just didn't like my Firefox works fine in Chrome tho ggrrr LOL
> Will this option be available for the touch also?


We are working on implementing new devices and I believe that the new Kindles are all on that list. I do not know how long it will be before they are available, but I will check into it and pass along any information I can. We will announce it here when they are coming/live on our site.

Design Your Own should work on Firefox (that is the browser most of us run here at M-Edge) it does require the most recent version of Flash, if you have that and it still isn't working try clearing out the cache and cookies. Let us know if it still isn't working though and we will be happy to see if we can help.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

maries said:


> M-edge,
> Many of the covers you list for the Fire are listed as being for the Fire and the Keyboard (K3). Will any of your current K3 covers fit the Fire? I wasn't sure if you were just phasing out some styles or if these wouldn't fit the Fire for some reason.
> 
> Thanks.


This is a great question! Since the Fire and the Kindle 3 (keyboard) are slightly different sizes some of our Kindle 3 accessories will work for the Fire but others will not. We have done extensive fit checks on all existing products and have listed cross compatibility on all the styles that will work. So, if it doesn't say that it will fit the Fire we do not recommend using it for the Fire. Does that help?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

laa0325 said:


> Jackie, I'm really sorry to hear that. Unfortunately, it means that I'm no longer an M-Edge customer. I hope they change their minds in the future. Thanks for checking into it.


I am also very sorry! Although we try to offer a wide selection of styles and colors to appeal to as many customers as possible, it honestly comes down to our production capacity. We just are not able to make everything that we would like to and sometimes have to cut products from the list. We hate doing this, but it is unavoidable at times. Please know that it is never our intention to ignore or dismiss the interests and desires of our customers and we do regret not being able to provide you with the style that you are looking for! Your interest (and the others here on Kindle Boards) in the Platform style is being noted by our Product Development Team to take into consideration with future product offerings.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

jbcohen said:


> Good to see someone has not abandon the Kindle 1 users.


Although we have not made anything new for the Kindle 1 in quite some time, we do still have some random accessories for it, including a small selection of our Executive Jackets. If there is something specific you are looking for, please contact us and we will be happy to see if we have any remaining for you!

http://www.medgestore.com/about/contact/


----------



## maries

JackieAtMEdge said:


> This is a great question! Since the Fire and the Kindle 3 (keyboard) are slightly different sizes some of our Kindle 3 accessories will work for the Fire but others will not. We have done extensive fit checks on all existing products and have listed cross compatibility on all the styles that will work. So, if it doesn't say that it will fit the Fire we do not recommend using it for the Fire. Does that help?


Thanks for the response. I have one that is a sure fit to start out with at least. I don't know if I want to deal with a zipper all the time but at least I have something to use right away.

I like the Motif finish you have for the ipad cover and would love that for the Fire. I'm leaning right now to basic black for my Fire so that or the black crackle would be great.


----------



## stacydan

I loved my platform for my K2, it was my favorite and most used case.  I'm still using it at the moment even tho it doesn't look too good after my 9-month old Boston Terrier puppy unzipped my bag and got my case out and chewed both ends up.  Fortunately he didn't get to my kindle.  I'll keep looking and hoping someone will make a flip case I like.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

kisala9906 said:


> I wanted to use the design my own feature for the Kindle touch (or anything to see how it works) but when I click on it, it just says Medge in the middle of the screen and nothing comes up. Anyone know how to fix that?
> 
> Edit: Just didn't like my Firefox works fine in Chrome tho ggrrr LOL
> Will this option be available for the touch also?


I did get confirmation that we are going to offer our custom, design your own MyEdge Jackets for the Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch. You can sign up to be notified just as soon as it goes live by entering in your email address on our site here...
http://app.medgestore.com/promos/myedgek4/index.psp


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Want a chance to win a FREE Amazon Kindle Fire? We're giving one away to the contestant that can answer all of our riddles correctly! Check out the M-Edge Scavenger Hunt to get started!

New riddles will be posted Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays until November 4. When the final riddle is posted, a contest entry box will appear and you will have one week to submit all 9 riddle answers correctly. On November 11, contestants who answered all 9 riddles correctly will entered to win and one grand prize winner will be chosen at random.
http://app.medgestore.com/promos/scavengerhunt/index.psp


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Attention Kindleboarders! Riddle 2 was just posted to our Scavenger Hunt page! Follow this link to see if you can get all 9 riddles correct and be entered to win a FREE Kindle Fire!!

Good luck! Riddle 3 will be posted on Friday.

http://app.medgestore.com/promos/scavengerhunt/index.psp


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Checkout this morning's new riddle in our M-Edge Scavenger Hunt! Do you think you know the answers? If you guess correctly to the full 9 riddles (riddles posted every Monday, Wednesday, and Friday), you will be entered to win a FREE Kindle Fire! Good Luck!

http://app.medgestore.com/promos/scavengerhunt/index.psp


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Want a chance to win a FREE Amazon Kindle Fire? We're giving one away to the contestant that can answer all of our riddles correctly! Check out the M-Edge Scavenger Hunt to get started!

New riddles will be posted Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays until November 4. When the final riddle is posted, a contest entry box will appear and you will have one week to submit all 9 riddle answers correctly. On November 11, contestants who answered all 9 riddles correctly will entered to win and one grand prize winner will be chosen at random.
http://app.medgestore.com/promos/scavengerhunt/index.psp


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Riddle 4 has been posted to the Scavenger Hunt page! See if you can correctly answer all 9 to be entered to win a FREE Kindle Fire!

http://app.medgestore.com/promos/scavengerhunt/index.psp


----------



## teri

These are very interesting and I have all but riddle #2 figured out.  I enjoy a challenge.


----------



## mishymac

Jackie

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me that you will be making the Leisure Jacket for the new range of Kindles?

I will be eternally disappointed if your company no longer provides this range!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, I've merged the two M-Edge threads as the Scavenger Hunt is being discussed in both!  Good luck to the hunters!

Note that you can change the subject of your thread that shows in the topic listing by going to the very first post in the thread and clicking on "Modify" and then editing the subject.  That subject will appear in the topic list and on any new post after that time.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Only a few more days to submit a photo of your favorite accessory to win a FREE Camden jacket! We've only received a few submissions, so this will be any easy win for someone out there!

http://app.medgestore.com/promos/camdenshowdown/index.psp


----------



## [email protected]

Attention M-Edge fans!!

Ladies, are you wondering which M-Edge best reflects your style? If so, check out our new Fall style guide. There are a handful of questions that will help you pick the perfect jacket. Simply visit our Facebook







fan page to take the quiz, Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected]

Attention Scavenger Hunters!

If you check out our Facebook fan page you will find a secret hint to help you solve today's Scavenger Hunt riddle!

Answer all the riddles correctly for a chance to win a FREE Kindle Fire Tablet!

Good Luck!


----------



## teri

I want to pinch the person making these riddles up.    I can't stop until I find the answer...I never should have started this game!


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Only 5 days left to solve the M-Edge Scavenger Hunt and be entered for a chance to win a FREE Kindle Fire!! Which riddle are you stuck on? http://app.medgestore.com/promos/scavengerhunt/index.psp


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Check out these new designs available in Style Library! Which one is your favorite?









Empire Cats
http://app.medgestore.com/stylelab/?user_design_id=20511









Kitchen Cats
http://app.medgestore.com/stylelab/?user_design_id=20512









The Meadow
http://app.medgestore.com/stylelab/?user_design_id=20175


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle4/

We have Kindle 4/Kindle Touch accessories available for sale now!


----------



## VondaZ

Are the colors listed as currently unavailable for the new Kindle Touch jackets coming soon or just not going to be available? I am specifically looking for the purple Trip Jacket - but it is for a gift for someone who is going on a trip and needs it by mid December, so I don't know if I should wait or find something else.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

VondaZ said:


> Are the colors listed as currently unavailable for the new Kindle Touch jackets coming soon or just not going to be available? I am specifically looking for the purple Trip Jacket - but it is for a gift for someone who is going on a trip and needs it by mid December, so I don't know if I should wait or find something else.


All of the colors listed are being made, however, I do not know yet when we will have them available to sell. Some of them might not be available until the beginning to mid December. I can attempt to check with our warehouse to see if I can get a more specific answer, but they might not have one to give me at this point. I will let you know if I find something out.


----------



## VondaZ

Thank you! I see it is available now!


----------



## Andra

DH and I are going to purchase Incline Jackets for our Fires.  Are there any promo codes currently available?

edit:  Never mind - I found the Facebook page and used the click and share for 20% off.


----------



## meglet

Andra, thanks for the reminder about the Facebook promo!

I just ordered an Incline Jacket for my Kindle Fire. I'm amazed at how few other companies can miss the need for a stand to do portrait as well as landscape! Fortunately you fine M-Edge folks came through as always   and I'm looking forward to having some M-Edge Kindle accessories again. (Had to go with the Amazon case for my K3 because as great as the e-luminator is, I just didn't feel like dealing with batteries.)


----------



## Andra

We received our Incline Jackets for our Fires yesterday.  So far we really like them.  They are simple and functional and have a magnetic closure instead of a strap.  Of course mine is purple and the color is beautiful


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Andra said:


> We received our Incline Jackets for our Fires yesterday. So far we really like them. They are simple and functional and have a magnetic closure instead of a strap. Of course mine is purple and the color is beautiful


So glad you like them!!!


----------



## meglet

Just got my Inline Jacket for my Kindle Fire, and I love it. Except I can't figure out how to make it work as a stand in portrait orientation, so could you guys please put some photos on your website for those of us who are design challenged?  

Also, I'm keeping an eye on the "design your own" availability for the Kindle Touch - any ETA on when they will be released? And PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me they will be a nice gray interior (like the GO! Jacket) and not that tan color that clashes with the Kindle?


----------



## Skimmy

Hi M-edge!

Wondering if you can tell me when the custom covers for the Kindle Touch will be ready for order?

Thanks!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Good Afternoon Everyone!

While prepping for our end-of-year inventory count (always an exciting event for us) we located about 200 Mocha Brown Platform Jackets for the Kindle DX and about 40 Lime Green Latitude Jackets for the Kindle 2. We have put them back up for sale!
$24.99 for the DX Platforms:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindledx-platform.psp?device=kindleDX
$14.99 for the K2 Latitudes:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-latitude.psp

I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays! And, as always, please let us know if you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## LovesToRead

bordercollielady said:


> Thank you so much for the wide variety and functionality of your covers!! I have so many - my latest favorite is the Emerald Croco cover. What I love the most is the suede-like insides.. It is so comfortable to hold the M-edge folded back. Can't beat it!
> 
> Welcome to our board.
> Ricki


Do you have a link to the one you speak of? I'm trying to find one that folds back nicely as well.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

LovesToRead said:


> Do you have a link to the one you speak of? I'm trying to find one that folds back nicely as well.


All of our jackets are designed to be folded back, since that is how we like to read too. I believe that the jacket being referred to in the post you quoted was most likely for the Kindle 2 and no longer available. But we have lots of styles available for the newer devices.

http://www.medgestore.com

If you are looking for something specific that you do not see, or if you have any questions, please just let me know!


----------



## M-Edge Accessories

Hi Kindleboarders!

We've launched a Kindle Fire contest where we're giving away (drum roll please).....a Kindle Fire! 

Just click this link to be sent to our Facebook fan page and select the left tab that reads "Win a Kindle Fire". It's quick and painless, all you need to do is enter your name and email address.

www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories


----------



## BTackitt

SOMEONE needs to bring back the VERTICAL platform style case, and make it for the Fire. I do not read a book in horizontal mode, and from searching,  there is no vertical platform available for the Fire.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

BTackitt said:


> SOMEONE needs to bring back the VERTICAL platform style case, and make it for the Fire. I do not read a book in horizontal mode, and from searching, there is no vertical platform available for the Fire.


Thank you for taking the time to request this feature/style! I have passed along your comments to our Product Development team and I know that they are looking into ways to offer both portrait and landscape stand functionality for the tablet devices.


----------



## Andra

I will second the desire for a case that will allow the Fire to stand in both portrait and landscape. And I will add that the frame on my Incline jacket covers one of the speakers - not really a good thing.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Andra said:


> I will second the desire for a case that will allow the Fire to stand in both portrait and landscape. And I will add that the frame on my Incline jacket covers one of the speakers - not really a good thing.


Thank you for your feedback Andra! We are already working on addressing how our products work with/around the speakers on the Kindle Fire. When we have something new to announce we will be sure to let everyone hear on Kindle Boards know.


----------



## Andra

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Thank you for your feedback Andra! We are already working on addressing how our products work with/around the speakers on the Kindle Fire. When we have something new to announce we will be sure to let everyone hear on Kindle Boards know.


Thank you Jackie. If I am using the Fire's speakers, I have learned to take it out of the case so it's not as annoying as it could be. I am glad to hear that y'all are looking for ways to improve though. It's great having company reps on Kindleboards.


----------



## mishymac

I would LOVE for you to do the leisure jacket for K4, so that I can read at the beach and NOT freak out about getting sand in my beloved kindle!!!!
PLEASE??


----------



## drenee

I found a new platform cover for my Sony reader on e-bay.  Pebbled fushia.  Even prettier than I had hoped.  
deb


----------



## Hoosiermama

Are you going to do a SuperShell for the Fire? I'd love that for my 3 year-old grandson who adores my Fire (and his Nonny, that he makes very nervous playing with it!). And I'd love to see you do a rotating case for the Fire, too!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Thank you all for the great requests!

Mishymac - I am not sure what the status is on a Leisure Jacket for the Kindle4/Touch, the infrared touch screen on the Touch makes our usual Leisure Jacket not work for that device, which is why we haven't done it yet.  But I will check with our Product Development team and see.

Hoosiermama - I believe we are working on a SuperShell for the Fire, but please don't quote me on that as I have not actually seen any prototypes yet so it is still in the design phase and might not end up happening.  A lot can change during the early design phase and sometimes products just don't work out.  But I will ask PD about this item as well and see where we are on it.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Yes, it is official, Phil saw his shadow and predicts that we are in for six more weeks of Winter...brrr!!!

To celebrate this whimsical, weirdest and most wonderful tradition, M-Edge is giving away FREE e-Luminator Touch booklights with the purchase of any other accessory! Hurry, this offer is only valid on orders placed today, February 2nd, 2012!

http://www.medgestore.com/

Click on the picture of the Groundhog on our homepage for full details and restrictions.

HAPPY GROUNDHOG DAY!


----------



## RGSG99

Oh, you shouldn't tempt me like this!!!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

JackieAtMEdge said:


> To celebrate this whimsical, weirdest and most wonderful tradition, M-Edge is giving away FREE e-Luminator Touch booklights with the purchase of any other accessory! Hurry, this offer is only valid on orders placed today, February 2nd, 2012!


You guys ROCK! I used the 30% off code from the Today Show video share AND got the free e-Luminator in the graphite color. What did I order? I ordered the Latitude black with pink trim for my _traveling _K4.  (Of course I wish it had the plastic snap in holder, but I'll survive.) I have that version for my Nook Color and love it. When I placed my order, the 30% off code didn't work - but I emailed customer support with my order number and the code, and received a wonderful response that my new order total is $24.99 $24.50!! Holy mackerel! For a Latitude AND an e-Luminator! DANG! (Thanks to Phil and M-Edge!!)  And I have a really bad memory, so when the package shows up, I'll be happy all over again!!


----------



## laa0325

I gathered up my old Kindle 2 covers, and nearly cried when I got to my real leather M-Edge Platform.  I absolutely loved that cover.  The K3 Platform was microfiber, and you no longer make the Platform at all.  Sad to say, no one else makes anything comparable either. Please bring back the real leather covers, and reconsider making a stand cover.  Nothing else has compared.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Nickelodeon's Dora the Explorer and SpongeBob Squarepants licensed art now available on MyEdge jackets in our Style Library! Vamonos...let's go check them out!

http://app.medgestore.com/stylelab/?device=&theme=Nick&sort=


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Happy Leap Day!!!

To celebrate the rarity that is February 29th, M-Edge is giving everyone 29% off all orders today using the promotional code MEDGELEAP!

Shop quick, this deal will be gone tomorrow!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

TODAY ONLY!!!

Shipping is









Thinking of ordering an M-Edge accessory? Going to have it shipped somewhere within the 48 contiguous United States? Then do we have a deal for you! In celebration of Pi Day (March 14th) we are offering FedEx Ground and 2Day shipping service for just $3.14!!!

Discounted shipping rates will display automatically during checkout. Click on the little Pi symbol at the very top of our website, http://www.medgestore.com/ for more details.

Happy Pi Day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BTackitt

Still waiting for a vertical Platform style. Really annoying to try and read a book in horizontal format.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Do you want to win The new iPad?  Of course you do!  Check us out on Facebook for details and your chance to win...http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories?ref=ts#!/medgeaccessories?sk=app_340532302663879


----------



## hudsonam

I haven't been stalking the Kindle Accessories board much anymore, but upon looking for a beach case for my Kindle I discovered that M-Edge no longer makes the Leisure Jacket (?) or the Guardian. What happened? I think I am going to go ahead and order the Trendy Digital one. I used a Ziploc all last week on vacation, but I figured it would be nice to get something a little more permanent and stop using up our Ziploc bags.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's an M-Edge thread, I'm going to merge this with that one...the representative is active here.

Betsy


----------



## hudsonam

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's an M-Edge thread, I'm going to merge this with that one...the representative is active here.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

hudsonam said:


> I haven't been stalking the Kindle Accessories board much anymore, but upon looking for a beach case for my Kindle I discovered that M-Edge no longer makes the Leisure Jacket (?) or the Guardian. What happened? I think I am going to go ahead and order the Trendy Digital one. I used a Ziploc all last week on vacation, but I figured it would be nice to get something a little more permanent and stop using up our Ziploc bags.


Good Morning hudsonam!

UnfortunateQly you are correct in that we are not currently making either the Guardian or the Leisure case. There are many reasons for this, but really it just comes down to the fact that we aren't making them. Which device do you have? If it is one of the models we made the Leisure for I would be happy to check and see if we have any left.


----------



## hudsonam

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Good Morning hudsonam!
> 
> UnfortunateQly you are correct in that we are not currently making either the Guardian or the Leisure case. There are many reasons for this, but really it just comes down to the fact that we aren't making them. Which device do you have? If it is one of the models we made the Leisure for I would be happy to check and see if we have any left.


Thank you Jackie! I understand. I have the Kindle Keyboard. Thanks for checking!


----------



## booklover888

Hi, how durable is the fabric on the MyEdge custom covers? I received mine today and there is a tiny nick on the back of it. Not sure if it came that way or if I did it when I was putting my ereader in it. I am worried about it peeling further, and worried how well the front will hold up to normal wear and tear. Maybe I should wrap the thing in plastic. Any suggestions? How are others' covers holding up to normal use?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

booklover888 said:


> Hi, how durable is the fabric on the MyEdge custom covers? I received mine today and there is a tiny nick on the back of it. Not sure if it came that way or if I did it when I was putting my ereader in it. I am worried about it peeling further, and worried how well the front will hold up to normal wear and tear. Maybe I should wrap the thing in plastic. Any suggestions? How are others' covers holding up to normal use?


Hi booklover888!

The fabric on our custom covers is a cotton/linen blend and is really quite durable. After printing, the fabric is treated with ScotchGard to help keep it clean. When you say "a tiny nick" do you mean that a small bit of the printing has come off? If so, that is caused by small little loose bits of the material, kind of like lint, that are called slubs. These are present on the fabric before it is printed and there will only be a finite number of them on any given piece of fabric. When they come off they leave little, white, unprinted spots of material. But the image is not really peeling off of the fabric. The cotton/linen blend fabric that we are using now typically contains very, very few slubs. If you use your cover a lot, or slide it into and out of a bag frequently, you may find that the edges will show some wear. But for the most part the printing holds up very well.

If this isn't what you are referring to, please let me know and I will see what additional assistance I can offer. Thank you for purchasing one of our MyEdge covers!!!


----------



## booklover888

Hi Jackie, thanks for your reply. I guess the nick is a slub as you describe it. It is very, very small! And on the BACK thank goodness, which is just plain tan. Not on my beautiful picture on the front. I put a tiny spot of elmer's glue on the spot just to make sure it wouldn't pull. It is very noticeable to me, but on the back, not a bother. I was merely concerned about the overall durability of the fabric. This case is so nice, I never get tired of looking at it. I put my Sony Y1 in it, and there is actually room to hook the stylus over the elastic band on the inside edge! I haven't decided if I am going to use this case for my new Paperwhite, or keep it for the Sony. I may just keep it for the Sony!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Have you checked out all the great patterns and designs in our Style Library lately? Browse from hundreds of options for the Kindle 2, Kindle 3 (Keyboard), Kindle, Kindle Touch and Kindle Fire, http://app.medgestore.com/stylelib/ 
_
(Psst! The Kindle Paperwhite fits the cases for the Kindle 4/Kindle Touch!!! If you are getting the Paperwhite and are already in love with one of our designs or have a great idea and you want to design your own, we have a cover for you!)_

What's your favorite?









above: Heart Stack by Sharon Turner (aka ScrummyThings) for the iPad 2 and 3
http://app.medgestore.com/stylelib/design/712577


----------



## Cuechick

I got my custom cover the other day and love it. I was not expecting the cover to be so hard... was not sure about that at first but I like it now. The interior is super soft and a live the tan color (really hate black interiors) I featured it on my blog]http://www.piewacketblog.com/]blog today! The photo by the way on the front is of my euro fridge... I know that is a little odd but if you search Smeg on pinterest you will see it has a huge following.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Cuechick, what a great cover design!  It looks wonderful!  Thank you for sharing the photos!


----------



## DarthMommy

Hi! I just got my first Kindle for Christmas, and have been so excited to put my artwork on a Kindle case for it. I used the MyEdge customizing tool today, but none of my designs showed up in the Style Library. How long does it take before they get approved and appear there for me to choose one? Thanks!


----------



## laughinggravy

Cue chick, that is a lovely cover you designed there and having visited your blog, I'm not surprised! There's some beautiful work on your site.

[email protected], I'm a little confused 
What are the dimensions of the smallest kindle case you produce pls? I see you say the touch has the same dimensions, but I understand its a bit bigger. I'm looking for something that doesn't add extra bulk in the form of margins around my paperwhite. One of the things I'm really loving is the size of the device and how easy it is to read one handed with the cover folded right back (I have the Amazon cover but I'm not convinced by the colour)

For your featured artists and the design your own section, is this format available for the kindle paperwhite? 
In one of cuechick's reviews she posted a Hasea (is tha the right name, that or very close) case which had a really nice beige lining. I can't see lining/interior shots of the designer/graphics model, what is it like and are you attaching th device by corner straps?

What is the lining made out of please? The Halsea model looked to be real suede. are the cases trimmed with real leather (corner steps, spine) or is it a plastic imitation? 
Finally, what is the closure mechanism on these please, or is it like book and there is none?

Sorry for all the qu s. 

Thanks, 
Abi
Ed to add, I've just seen the drop down, choose your device menu on the front page of that section of your site,  and the KP'S is an option, but on the drop down menu when you come to ordering, it isn't listed. could you tell me if it is possible, what the KP case's dimensions are pls? Thanks


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

laughinggravy said:


> Cue chick, that is a lovely cover you designed there and having visited your blog, I'm not surprised! There's some beautiful work on your site.
> 
> [email protected], I'm a little confused
> What are the dimensions of the smallest kindle case you produce pls? I see you say the touch has the same dimensions, but I understand its a bit bigger. I'm looking for something that doesn't add extra bulk in the form of margins around my paperwhite. One of the things I'm really loving is the size of the device and how easy it is to read one handed with the cover folded right back (I have the Amazon cover but I'm not convinced by the colour)
> 
> For your featured artists and the design your own section, is this format available for the kindle paperwhite?
> In one of cuechick's reviews she posted a Hasea (is tha the right name, that or very close) case which had a really nice beige lining. I can't see lining/interior shots of the designer/graphics model, what is it like and are you attaching th device by corner straps?
> 
> What is the lining made out of please? The Halsea model looked to be real suede. are the cases trimmed with real leather (corner steps, spine) or is it a plastic imitation?
> Finally, what is the closure mechanism on these please, or is it like book and there is none?
> 
> Sorry for all the qu s.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abi
> Ed to add, I've just seen the drop down, choose your device menu on the front page of that section of your site, and the KP'S is an option, but on the drop down menu when you come to ordering, it isn't listed. could you tell me if it is possible, what the KP case's dimensions are pls? Thanks


The Design Your Own and Style Library cases that we offer for the Kindle Paperwhite are the same dimensions as the ones we offer for the Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch. We realize that the Paperwhite is a slightly smaller device but they are all so close that making one case that is compatible with all three is the only way we can offer it for all three devices. What that means is that the box-style spine is a little wider than the Paperwhite which does bother some people. It is a matter of personal preference. If having the extra thickness in the spine will bother you then this product may not be the best for your needs.

The interior is a neutral tan/beige sort of color. The "leather" accents on these cases are a high quality, microfiber, synthetic that feels quite nice but is not genuine leather.

The Paperwhite is listed as an option for some of the Style Library designs, but it may not be available on all of them as the design would have had to have been sized for that device. If, however, it is listed for the Kindle 4 or Kindle Touch, that is the exact same size that we offer for the Paperwhite.

I hope this information is helpful!

I am sorry for the long delay on responding to your inquiry! For faster responses, please contact us directly through our website http://www.medgestore.com/about/contact/


----------



## xtine911

Finally got my custom Paperwhite cover


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I love the cover and your dog is adorable!! Great photo!!!!


----------

